# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Расскажите о вокальных Конкурсах-фестивалях на Украине!

## Томка

Народ, помогите, напишите кто что  знает о конкурсах вокалистов в украине, на весну, лето, осень!?? (где проходят, и как можно подать заявку) ЗАРАНИЕ БЛАГОДАРНА!  :Oj:

----------


## Алексей_Козак

какой вид творчества? соло, дует, трио.........?
я был в Иршаве (Закарпатская обл.) фест. им. Машкина - СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Pan4o

Всем ,кому интересен песенный фестиваль "Поющий берег",который проходит каждое лето в Крыму на базе Оздоровительно-спортивного комплекса Киевского национального университета им.Шевченко! Зайдите на сайт www.chaika.univ.kiev.ua.Вся информация от "Положения" до контактных телефонов!

----------


## сашко

А ВОЗРАСТ ТО КАКОЙ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ? для детей можно чтото накопать.искать?

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

5 апреля, прям в эту субботу в Черкасском музучилище "Пісенні вітрила", 2 возрастніх категории: 13-16 и 16 и больше - солисты, коллективы. Поп, народная, классика. 1 песня. почта музучилища muza-p@neocm.com Заявку пришлют почтой. Завтра ещё не поздно!

----------


## Лия

*Pan4o*,
а можно поподробнее пожалуйста..
Postovik.1979@gmail.com

----------


## gta1012

25-30 августа в Бердянсе будет проходить 5 международный фестиваль исскуств "Перлина Азову". Кто что-то знает об этом фестивале напишите. Стоит ли ехать? Какой там уровень? Хочу повести огромный коллектив.

----------


## gta1012

> Бердянсе


пропустил букву - Бердянске

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

http://www.ingok.com.ua/visnik/22/visnik.html - вот информация о прошлом фестивале.

----------


## gta1012

> http://www.ingok.com.ua/visnik/22/visnik.html -


 - это я читал. Хотелось бы узнать и пообщаться кто там был! Стоящий ли это фестиваль?

----------


## GreyCold

> А ВОЗРАСТ ТО КАКОЙ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ? для детей можно чтото накопать.искать?


 Если есть возможность подскажи пожалуйста, для вокалистов 5-15лет что  стоящее будет проходить в Украине?

----------


## megasound

http://www.festy.com.ua/index.php?id=003

----------


## Кармелита

В каких поисковиках искать информации о конкурсах академич. вокала...ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, КТО ЧТО ЗНАЕТ!!! Хочу подготовиться заранее... или попасть на фестиваль, надо выходжить в люди.Может кто прольёт свет на эту тему    пишите....пожалуйста!    marina@is.ua  на ящик.

----------


## marisa

*gta1012*,
 А вы не могли бы дать конт. тел., сайт, мейл оpганизатоpов фестиваля. Спасибо.

----------


## island

> В каких поисковиках искать информации о конкурсах академич. вокала...ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, КТО ЧТО ЗНАЕТ!!! Хочу подготовиться заранее... или попасть на фестиваль, надо выходжить в люди.Может кто прольёт свет на эту тему    пишите....пожалуйста!    marina@is.ua  на ящик.


Совсем скоро (6-9 августа) пройдет второй фестиваль-конкурс академического вокала ФЕЯ в г. Южном (Одесская область), на самом берегу Черного моря. 
Спешите присылать свои заявки! :-)

http://fund.evgen-yatsenko.com/festival.php

http://fund.evgen-yatsenko.com/gallery_festival.php

----------


## Vetal2008

*Кармелита*,
 Э такий конкурс "Выд серця до серця Спывоча Планета" дуже хороший вын проходить в Буську . Я минулого року був там ведучий . Конкурс проходить в Народному Домі , а гала концерт Ю який транслюється пи ТВ на сцені під відкритим небом

----------


## shevtcov

а по подробней можно заявка плиз хто ещё знает коникурсы для солист 15

----------


## Riverelff

> *Кармелита*,
>  Э такий конкурс "Выд серця до серця Спывоча Планета" дуже хороший вын проходить в Буську . Я минулого року був там ведучий . Конкурс проходить в Народному Домі , а гала концерт Ю який транслюється пи ТВ на сцені під відкритим небом



Сайт фестивалю: www.splanet.org.ua

----------


## Karmelita

Международный Молодежный Фестиваль Искусств "Сергеевские Зори" проходит ежегодно летом (июнь) в Сергеевке.

Подробней на сайте    www.zori.at.ua

----------


## МАНДЕС

Скажу чесно конкурс ацтой .Проживание в лагере Дзержинец возле Красной гвоздики.Комнаты ацтойные хавка ацтой.На конкурсе были из Росии Украины Греции и Италии но не факт призы DVD кинотеатры такая чушь поехал с ансамблем взяли Гран-при . Дискарь ацтой именно на территории ДЖ лол крутит старььё до 11 часов потом свалюет))))Но хочу ещь туда много закомых там.Приехал на неделю 4 дня подряд неспал и гран при))))Там крутоо)))но конкурс ацТОЙ))

----------


## Extreme_Turkiye

мда... благодаря *последнему комментарию* много полезной информации для себя почерпнул....:eek: Администрация - может, стоит проводить кастинг на регистрацию на нашем прекрасном форуме?:biggrin:

----------


## alna

Да, давно не было такого паршиво организованного фестиваля!Председатель жюри (чмо -лери свин) пьяный явился на 2день фестиваля,с ухмылочками прерывал пение детей!!!!!!!!Вокалистов слушали и оценивали танцоры-профессионалы,в то время когда жюри- вокалистов куда-то отправили слушать акдем вокал!Вообщем фу!!!!!!!
Детям даже не дали дипломы дипломантов или участников!Я думаю что и на следующий год будет ещё интересней!

----------


## Василий

Ноябрь 2008	
1-2	Международный вокальный фестиваль,
«GRAND-PRIX of UKRAINE - 2008»
 г. Одесса
29-30	Всеукраинский вокальный фестиваль, 
г. Севастополь
24-25	Всеукраинский вокальный фестиваль 
«Столиця запрошує-2009», Киев.
20-21	Фестиваль искусств 
«Рождественский Киев 2008»,
 г. Киев

январь 2009
24-25	Всеукраинский вокальный фестиваль 
«Столиця запрошує-2009», Киев.
февраль
13-15	Международный вокальный фестиваль
 г. Днепропетровск
Март	
7-8	2-й конкурс вокального искусства 
«Киевская муза 2009», г. Киев

20-22	 3-й Международный вокальный фестиваль 
«Ялтинский берег»
г. Ялта
Апрель	
22-26	Международный вокальный фестиваль 
«Песня на Бис»
 г. Днепропетровск
25-26	Международный фестиваль искусств «ArtВесна 2009»
 г. Киев

Июнь	
28-30	7-й Международный вокальный фестиваль «Бегущие по волнам»
г. Евпатория

*ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ???*

_Если есть вопросы пишите в личку._

----------


## nnema

как в них можно принять участие?куда подать заявку или куда нужно приехать?скажи пожалуйста:smile:

----------


## Luckyhope

Скажите, пожалуйста, а как можно узнать поподробнее об этих конкурсах, положения? Спасибо

----------


## PinkSkirt

да мне тоже интересно было бы почитать подробнее о конкурсах...

----------


## lienka

*Василий2008*,
luzanchik@yandex.ru
пиши сюда мне ссылки на межд.вокальные конкурсы на Украине. я сама концертмейстер из Беларуси, моей солистке 41 год спасибо

----------


## Протеворечивая

Ребят, помогите! Что-то я нигде не могу найти информацию о проходящих вокальных конкурсах! Я живу на Украине в Луганской области. Хотелось бы, чтобы конкурс проходил где-то здесь, недалеко. Но в интернете нигде ничего нет( Или я просто не могу найти... Помогите, плииз!!! :rolleyes:

----------


## Протеворечивая

Ах! Да.! И еще, если не трудно, подскажите на какой программе лучше всего делать минусовки? А то выбор есть, а скачивать кота в мешке пол ночи не хо-хо :biggrin:

----------


## best-solo

Сообщите, пожалуйста, график вокальных эстрадных фестивалей в Украине. Если можно, официальные сайты фэстов, положение для участников и т.д. Можно на e-mail: best-solo@ya.ru
Спасибо. Влад.

----------


## laurel-x

мне очень нужны положения скиньте мне пожалуйста...ближайших конкурсов laurel-x@rambler.ru

----------


## sonatina

Присоединяюсь!!!!!!А можно  информацию получить о детских конкурсах эстрадной песни! Помогите!!!!

----------


## sonatina

20-22 3-й Международный вокальный фестиваль 
«Ялтинский берег»
г. Ялта
Апрель 
22-26 Международный вокальный фестиваль 
«Песня на Бис»
г. Днепропетровск
Можно узнать подробнее об этих конкурсах и почитать положение!!!!!

----------


## MOYS

*Василий2008*,
здравствуйте   меня очень интересуют детские  конкурсы вокалистов по  городу киев и в целом по украине   есть очень талантливые дети которые хотели бы участвовать в конкурсах  к сожалению  не знаю какие и где будут проводится   если есть у вас информация условия или как связаться  подать заявку  напишите мне на почту moys@ukrpost.ua   или  moys71@mail.ru буду признателен   с уважением  Геннадий

----------


## laurel-x

= и мнне тоже пожалуйста laurel-x@rambler.ru

----------


## laurel-x

скажите вам прислали условия конкурса перешлите мне пожалуйта laurel-x@rambler.ru

----------


## Вишбон

> 25-30 августа в Бердянсе будет проходить 5 международный фестиваль исскуств "Перлина Азову". Кто что-то знает об этом фестивале напишите. Стоит ли ехать? Какой там уровень? Хочу повести огромный коллектив.


 Более или менее нормальным, уважающим себя исполнителям там делать нечего!!! Да и фестивалем это назвать нельзя!!! Жури все КУПЛЕНЫ!!! Да и в иКто хочет ехать на фестиваль "ПЕРЛИНА АЗОВУ" - тут и думать нечего!!!скустве ПОЛНЫЕ МЕДВЕДИ !!! Впрочем как и всё организаторы фестиваля!!! Люди, которые всю жизнь занимались танцами вдруг оценивают вокал !!!  :Vah:  Ребята Это Маразм Высшей Гильдии!!! Хотя, если вы хорошо знакомы  :Pivo:  с организаторами - можно ничего не уметь и Высшая оценка ГАРАНТИРОВАННА !!! Тем более после каждого мероприятия следует  :Pivo:  ужин!!! Ну, во всяком случае организаторы этого БАМБЕЗНОГО ФЭСТА ужинают  :Pivo:  хорошо! Притом на ВАШИ деньги!!! А там ВСЁ за ВАШИ деньги!!! На нормальных фестивалях организаторы САМИ обеспечивают ПРОЖИВАНИЕ и ПИТАНИЕ !!! А тут НАОБОРОТ !!! Хотя, директор этого ГЛАМУРНОГО ФЭСТА :biggrin: женщина очень хорошая  :Jopa:  !!! Та и дочка её сама ЛЮБЕЗНОСТЬ :Jopa: , если не злить! Хотя, у неё это уже храническое! Самый нормальный - это сын директора МЕГА МОДНОГО ФЭСТА !!! С ним можно все вопросы уладить по-тихому, ну, конечно если об этом не узнает директор СУПЕР ФЭСТА, или дочь :Jopa:  директора!!!

Короче говоря!!! Ребятя! Если Вы поистине любите искуство, и хотите добиться хороших результатов на этом поприще - Я дам Вам адреса настоящих Фестивалей!!! 
А еси вы нАрмальные пацыки и дИвчёнки - хотите прикольно поволочиться и поАрать - тогда берите больше ганжа и ВПЕРЁД!! На самый Оревный ФЭСТ !!! :Ha:

----------


## komardina

*Вишбон*,
Здравствуйте! Вышлите  мне  адреса  хороших,достойных конкурсов--где  можно  принять участие.Я Учавствовала  в 2-х  международных- "Жемчужный рай"-- лауреат  1 премии,"Все форматы"--Талант- премия и приз зрительских симпатий.Спасибо.Анжелика.kom-anzhelika@yandex.ru

----------


## interprojectkiev

Вышибон, здравствуйте!
А можно и мне координаты вокальных конкурсов и фестивалей для нормальных пацанов и девченок ;-) Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Elen777

И я в очереди за настоящими конкурсами, пожалуйста адреса и телефончики подкиньте!!:rolleyes:
______________
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## лариса

я становлюсь в очередь laris69@list.ru

----------


## Соколова-Роша

подскажите пож.фестивали и конкурсы  по вокалу и театральной деятельности на 2009 год.очень нужно.пришлите ссылки на respect_kitten@mail.ru.спасибки)))))))))

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Василий2008*,
 Спасибо,можно подробнее.пож.регестрация,условия и т.д.

----------


## moloda

фестиваль "Молода Галичина" каждый год летом. Положения о фестивале: http://fest-mg.in.ua/index.php?optio...d=13&Itemid=53 Если будут вопросы info(собачка)fest-mg.in.ua

----------


## Margaret lake

Как подавать заявки на участие в конкурсах????Напишите ответ на E mail ritata2008@mail.ru.Спасибо.

----------


## manowar

http://www.spiv.dp.ua/ Спивограй
http://grona.sevlush.net/ КришталевiГрона

----------


## Svetius

*Василий2008*,
 Интересуют фестивали и конкурсы по вокалу и театральной деятельности на 2009 год. Большое спасибо, жду информацию.
svetlanasun@meta.ua

----------


## manowar

Есть хороший конкурс в Виноградове Закорпатской обл. "Кришталеві грона" Сильные участники, обалденный Гала-концерт, достойные призы, и т. д. В Новояворовске "Молода Галичина" Классный конкурс!

----------


## Анна Шелест

Положення 
Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю “Світ талантів”

1.	Мета проведення Фестивалю
1.1. Міжнародний дитячий фестиваль “Світ талантів” проводиться з метою виявлення дитячих талантів та популяризації їх у всьому світі, а також популяризації української культури на міжнародному рівні.

2. Організація та проведення Фестивалю
2.1. Міжнародний дитячий фестиваль “Світ талантів” є щорічним і проводиться в три етапи:
І етап. Регіональні Фестивалі проводяться в різних куточках України на підставі ліцензій, які видаються дирекцією Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю. 
ІІ етап. Всеукраїнський дитячий фестиваль проводиться на території України або іншої держави Національною дирекцією. В ньому беруть участь переможці регіональних Фестивалів, а також талановиті діти із тих регіонів, де Фестиваль не проводиться.
ІІІ етап. Міжнародний дитячий фестиваль проводиться на території різних країн світу, яка обирається за рішенням дирекції Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю. Дирекція  Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю може надати ліцензію (за особливими умовами) на право проведення Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю тій організації, яка подала заявку та відповідає вимогам по його проведенню. В ньому беруть участь діти України,  та країн близького та далекого зарубіжжя.
2.2. Дирекція Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю та Національна дирекція є однією                                    юридичною особою.
2.3. Періоди та терміни проведення етапів Фестивалю:
•	Регіональні Фестивалі – щорічно;
•	Всеукраїнський дитячий фестиваль – УДЦ “Молода гвардія” м. Одеса, серпень місяць, щорічно;
•	Міжнародний дитячий фестиваль – жовтень – листопад Україна або інша країна світу, щорічно.

3.	Умови участі у Фестивалі.
	У Міжнародному дитячому фестивалі “Світ талантів” беруть участь дівчатка та хлопчики віком від 5 до 17 років у трьох вікових категоріях: з  5 до 8 років, з 9 до 12 років та з 13 до 17 років. Стандарти Фестивалю потребують, щоб всі учасники були талановиті, енергійні, розумні, безпосередні, веселі, кмітливі, володіли дипломатичними якостями; вони повинні бути зразком для інших дітей, мати переваги в навчанні та вихованні. 
	Одним із основних завдань учасників під час фестивалю – є створення навколо себе атмосфери дружби, самовдосконалення, самоствердження, самоповаги.

4. Програма Фестивалю складається з конкурсів:
 	         4.1. Шоу талантів: 
	вокальне мистецтво: класичне, народне (в т.ч. фольклор), естрадне, джазове (соло, дуети, тріо, ансамблі, хори);
	танцювальне мистецтво: народний танок, естрадний танок, модерн, джаз–модерн, брейк-данс, класичний танок, спортивно-бальні танці (соло, колективи);
	інструментальне мистецтво: класичне, народне, естрадне, джазове (соло на різних інструментах, ансамблі, оркестри);
	акторська майстерність;
	шоу-пісня: естрадна (соло, дуети, ансамблі).
                     4.2.  Юний дизайнер
	одягу;
	аксесуарів.
                     4.3.  Театри мод
                     4.4.  Спорт
	художня гімнастика;
	акробатика.
    4.5. Світ фантазій:
	виставка образотворчого мистецтва (живопис, графіка, прикладна творчість, художнє фото, народні промисли).
4.6. Шоу краси
	Маленька міс – вік 5-12 років – (2 вікові категорії);
	Маленький містер – вік 5-12 років – (2 вікові категорії);
	Юна міс – вік 13-17 років; 
	Юний містер – вік 13-17 років.

5. Регламент Програми фестивалю:
	І етап. Регіональний фестиваль проводиться як відбірковий тур. В ньому беруть участь всі, хто подав анкету-заявку. Фестиваль може проходити як у закритому так і відкритому виді; 
	ІІ етап та ІІІ етап: Проводиться три конкурсних дні за участю членів журі в закритому виді;
	в Гала-концерті беруть участь виключно переможці конкурсних днів;
	тривалість конкурсних днів для колективів – 5 хвилин, для соло – 3 хвилини;
	репертуар повинен відповідати віку учасника, його індивідуальним здібностям і найбільш повно розкривати творчі здібності;
	Дирекція залишає за собою право у разі необхідності вносити зміни в умови проведення фестивалю.    

6. Журі фестивалю та критерії оцінки учасників.
	журі фестивалі назначається дирекцією. До його складу входять представники культури та мистецтв, шоу-бізнесу, представники ЗМІ, відомі художники, дизайнери, скульптори, спортсмени, поети, письменники із різних регіонів України, а також різних країн світу;
	виступи учасників оцінюються за 10-бальною шкалою;
	підведення підсумків конкурсів фестивалю проводиться журі закритим голосуванням. 

7. Нагородження переможців.
7.1. Всі учасники Фестивалю отримують : 
	офіційні та неофіційні титули;
	дипломи;
	пам’ятні призи (що символізують дитячий фестиваль);
	подарунки;
	журі має право за своїм рішенням не присуджувати окремі титули, присуджувати спеціальні дипломи, а також спеціальні призи; 
	дозволяється компаніям, фірмам, а також діловим, відомим, людям вносити благодійні внески на спеціальні призи та присуджувати спеціальні призи;
	за рішенням журі може бути вибраний володар Гран-прі серед всіх переможців;
	нагородження відбувається на Гала-концерті фестивалю;
	переможці та призери Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю мають можливість брати участь у різних міжнародних конкурсах.





Президент
МДФ “Світ талантів”                                                                                          Лідія Лісімова




Контакти дирекції МДФ "Світ талантів":
Адреса: Київ, вул. Ярославська, 32/33, оф. 43, 
тел. 8 (044) 390 78 78,   
т/ф  8 (044) 425 59 13
моб. 8 (067) 500-58-86.
ania@balien.kiev.ua 
svittalantiv@balien.kiev.ua
zhinka.org.ua

----------


## interprojectkiev

Світ талантів действительно хороший фестиваль. Мой ребенок в 2007 году участвовал и во Всеукраинском и в Международном. Хорошая организация, хорошая реклама и телевизионная съемка. Ребенку и мне понравилось.

----------


## sergeinter

Пожалуйста, напишите мне положения на вокальные конкурсы в Украине, (что у вас есть). Помогите пожалуйста! Буду очень признателен!
мой mail       sergeinter@i.ua

----------


## Катя2009

пришлите пожалуйста более подробную информацию про все конкурсы, ссылки,на   ja-lerusja@mail.ru, у нас девочка 6 лет, сольная вокалистка.Заранее спасибо!:smile:

----------


## K_Anastasiya

*Василий2008*,

 Мне 11 лет и я со Львова, хотела бы принимать участие в фестивалях и конкурсах, что посоветуете?
nastya_kochetova@ukr.net Спасибо!

----------


## Рик Мартин

Тоже интересуют детские конкурсы и фестивали по Украине!Возраст 11 лет.
Адрес salve2008@ukr.net

----------


## лариса

пришлите пожалуйста  информацию про все конкурсы laris69@list.ru

----------


## timurus

www.fest-mg.in.ua - сайт Молодой Галичины. Отличный конкурс


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Еще Черноморские Игры - очень крутой фест

----------


## Анна Кряжева

14, 15, 16 мая 2009 г. будет проходить I Всеукраинский фестиваль творчества и таланта "Зоряне намисто" в рамках телепроекта "Шоу талантов FLASH" в г. Херсоне! Приглашаются участники-вокалисты возрастом от 4 до 25 лет! Информация по телефону: 8(095) 831-67-99 Виктория, или пишите на  e-mail:tomirida@gmail.com

----------


## Аллуся Кузьмина

Анна Кряжева!!!А можно мне отправить информацию о фестивале "Зоряне намисто" со всеми номинациями, положениями и контактами? al-snake@ukr.net
Зарание спасибо!!!

----------


## Аллуся Кузьмина

и я тоже :Ok:  Можно? al-snake@ukr.net

----------


## bogema77

слышала про конкурс в Шостке в апреле....узнаю побольше-напишу

----------


## Milya

Вокалисты из Луганска и Киева подали заявки на "Золотой феникс" в Питере 26-30 марта. Проект - "чистый" конкурс, не фестиваль. Если не подходит, посмотрите "Кубок Европы" на www.det-fond.ru в разделе фестивали.

----------


## Аллуся Кузьмина

Шановна bogema777!!!Можна і мені інформацію про фестиваль у Шостці:al-snake@ukr.net Красно дякую!!!

----------


## Юлясик

И мне,пожалуйста...
yuljasik@ukr.net

----------


## Кармелита

*Василий2008*,
Василий, от всех вам спасибо!!!!Пишите нам ещё, пожалуйста,... или где вы находите информацию? Какие из этих конкурсов достойны участия...на ваш взгляд. В 20 лет хотелось бы поучавствовать в серьёзном конкурсе, не для массовки,... ну вы понимаете меня. Очень жду ответа!!!

----------


## Vagrishka

Міністерство освіти і науки України
Український державний центр позашкільної освіти
Управління освіти і науки Донецької облдержадміністрації
Донецький державний Палац молоді «Юність»

Положення
 Всеукраїнського фестивалю вокальної майстерності 
«Чисті роси запрошують»

I.	Загальні положення.
1.1.Метою і завданнями проведення Всеукраїнського фестивалю вокальної майстерності  «Чисті роси запрошують» є:
- популяризація сучасної української пісні серед дітей і молоді України;
- пропаганда, підтримка й розвиток вокального мистецтва;
- пропаганда й збереження традицій вокальної співочої школи;
- виявлення талановитих творчих  виконавців, викладачів серед учасників фестивалю й стимулювання їхньої творчої активності;
- залучення дітей, молоді і дорослих до вокального мистецтва;
- виховання в підростаючого покоління розуміння і любові до вітчизняного й світового мистецтва, відродження українського мистецтва;
- удосконалювання виконавчої майстерності вокалістів;
- розширення репертуарного кругозору учасників фестивалю;
- виявлення нових, молодих, талановитих поетів - піснярів і композиторів;
- налагодження ділових і творчих контактів між керівниками вокальних колективів;
1.2. Засновниками фестивалю є:
- Міністерство освіти і науки України
- Український державний центр позашкільної освіти
- управління освіти і науки Донецької облдержадміністрації
- Донецький державний Палац молоді «Юність».
1.3. З метою забезпечення організації і проведення фестивалю призначається 
Організаційний комітет (далі  - Оргкомітет), діяльністю якого керує голова. До компетенції Оргкомітету входить прийняття документів і рішень, які регламентують, забезпечують відповідний рівень організації й проведення фестивалю, його актуалізацію в суспільстві. Кількісний і персональний склад Оргкомітету затверджується засновниками.
1.4. До складу Оргкомітету входять представники органів місцевого самоврядування, 
організацій, підприємств і установ незалежно від організаційно - правової форми, заслужені громадяни.
1.5. Оргкомітет встановлює порядок вибору претендентів, умови й порядок проведення фінального етапу фестивалю.

II.	Порядок і строки проведення фестивалю.

2.1 Всеукраїнський фестиваль вокальної майстерності «Чисті роси запрошують» (далі - фестиваль) проводиться  поетапно з 15 лютого 2008 року:

I етап - заочний  з 20.02.09 по 20.03.09

Бажаючі взяти участь у фестивалі повинні в зазначений термін вислати на адресу фестивалю наступні документи:
1.	анкету - заявку (зразок форми додається);
2.	кольорову фотографію;
3.	копію свідоцтва про народження або паспорта;
4.	відео з фонограмами двох - чотирьох пісень;
5.	коротку творчу характеристику учасника.

Після прослуховування й оцінки отриманих фонограм Оргкомітет фестивалю вибирає учасників у кожній віковій категорії й висилає їм офіційні запрошення на участь 
в II-му етапі фестивалю й програму конкурсних виступів і фестивальних заходів.

Вислані фонограми й документи не рецензуються й назад не вертаються.

II етап - півфінал у Донецьком державному Палаці молоді «Юність».

III етап - фінальний проводиться з 8.06.-20.06. 2009 р. на базі відпочинку в сел. Сопіно, Азовське море.
Термін проведення другого фестивалю будуть повідомлені додатково.
Фестиваль проводиться у двох номінаціях:
- естрадний вокал;
- народний вокал.
У рамках фестивалю проводяться:
- майстер - класи професійних вокалістів, хореографів, акторів;
- творчі зустрічі із продюсерами, композиторами, поетами;
- вечора знайомств;
- екскурсії;
- прес - конференції організаторів для ЗМІ;
- розважальні програми й конкурси.

III.	Учасники й умови фестивалю.

3.1. До участі у фестивалі запрошуються солісти - вокалісти загальноосвітніх, професійно - технічних і вищих навчальних закладів.
3.2.  Оцінку виступу учасників фестивалю дає журі, до складу якого входять 
фахівці - діячі культури й мистецтв України, композитори, продюсери. Склад журі затверджується Оргкомітетом фестивалю.
    3.3.  Критерії, по яких оцінюється виступ учасників фестивалю:
- виконавча майстерність;
- акторська майстерність;
- якість фонограм;
- сценічна культура учасника;
- рівень підготовки учасника.

    3.4  Журі вибирає переможців по кількості набраних балів. При голосуванні 
голова журі має право двох голосів. 
    3.5. Рішення журі остаточне й перегляду не підлягає.
    3.6.  Конкурсні виступи проводяться в чотирьох вікових категоріях:
- молодша група А - від 6 до 9 років;
- молодша група Б - від 10 до 12 років;
- середня група - від 13 до 15 років;
- старша група  - від 16 до 21 року.
3.7. Під час конкурсної програми забороняється використання фонограм (-1) з 
продубльованим вокальним  унісоном, а кількість допоміжних вокальних партій в акордному виконанні не повинна перевищувати три голоси (чотири голоси з основним),  використання прописаних голосів мінімальне.
3.8	. Кожний учасник має право приїжджати  на фестиваль із одним дорослим в якості
супровідної особи.
     Супровідна особа несе повну відповідальність за безпеку, життя й здоров'я учасника фестивалю.
     При собі необхідно мати свідоцтво про народження або паспорт, фонограми пісень 
(-1) і (+1).
Носії фонограм – MDдиски.  Увага!!! На одному носії не більше 1 (одного ) треку. Наявність копії обов'язково!
3.9. Солісти – вокалісти, допущені до участі в півфіналі, виконують дві пісні, тривалість - до 4 хвилин кожна, одна з них повинна бути виконана українською мовою.
Всі пісні виконуються вживу в супроводі інструментальної фонограми.
3.10. Витрати, пов'язані з харчуванням, проживанням, проїздом і від'їздом учасників і супровідного - за рахунок напрямної сторони.
3.11. Оргкомітет залишає за собою організацію харчування, проживання учасників і культурну програму.

IV.	Нагородження.
          4.1. Всі учасники фестивалю нагороджуються «Дипломами учасника фестивалю». Переможці фестивалю нагороджуються спеціальними призами, а так само пам'ятними подарунками.
4.1.	Журі визначає лауреатів у кожній віковій категорії.
4.2.	Журі має право:
- розділити звання «лауреат» або «дипломант» (1,2,3 ступеня) між учасниками;
- присуджувати Гран – при фестивалю;
- нагороджувати учасників званням «лауреат» або «дипломант» (1,2,3 ступеня), дипломом із врученням пам'ятного подарунка;
- нагороджувати дипломом або пам'ятним подарунком за краще виконання окремого твору;
- присуджувати спеціальний приз, у тому числі кращим викладачам, керівникам;
- вручати лист подяки кращим викладачам, керівникам за підготовку й участь у фестивалі;
- не присуджувати ніяких нагород.
V. Фінансові умови.
Фінансування фестивалю здійснюється  за рахунок благодійних, добровільних, спонсорських внесків.

Орієнтовна вартість проживання й харчування учасників фестивалю.

Проживання учасників фестивалю в м. Донецьку (II тур) - 120/250 грн. на добу з людини зі сніданком.

Можливе замовлення комплексного обіду  - 60/70 грн. на людину.  

Проживання учасників фестивалю в гуртожитку  п. Сопіно, Новоазовський район:
60/70 грн. на добу з людини.

Харчування учасників фестивалю в гуртожитку  п. Сопіно, Новоазовський район: 
70/80 грн. на добу з людини.

Участь у конкурсній програмі  - 300 грн.

Справки по тел. 8(062) 337 – 65 – 61, 8 ( 050) 574 – 68 – 03

Заявки принимаются по адресу: 83048, г. Донецк, ул.Челюскинцев, 189, ком.437











Зразок заявки 
на участь у Всеукраїнському фестивалі вокального мистецтва
«Чисті роси запрошують».

1.______________________________________________________________________ 
				( прізвище, ім'я, по - батькові)
1.	Вікова група____________________ Номінація ____________________________ 
   ( молодша А, молодша Б, середня, старша)                                  ( народний, естрадний вокал)
2.	________________________________________________________________________ 
                                                   ( рік, дата народження)
3.	Індекс____________ обл._________________________ район_____________________ 
                                                              ( адреси для листування)
Місце (сіло)________________________ вул.____________________ буд. _____кв.______ 

4.	Місце навчання____________________________________________________________ 

5.	Телефони: код міста (_____) будинок. __________ моб. ____________ факс___________

6.	E-mail____________________________________________________________________ 

7.	П.І.Б. керівника____________________________________________________________ 

8.	Назва закладу, який представляє______________________________________________ 
( палац культури, вокальна студія тощо)
9.	П.І.Б. керівника закладу_____________________________________________________ 
Телефон__________________________________________________________________ 

10.	Адреса закладу:
Індекс____________ обл. _________________________район_____________________ 
                                                              ( адреса для листування)
Місце (сіло)________________________ вул.____________________ буд._______

11.	В I турі фестивалю представляє:

№	Назва твору	Автор слів	Автор музики	Тривалість
( хвил.)
1.				
2.				

П.І.Б і контактна інформація для вирішення організаційних питань
____________________________________________________________________________

Підпис керівника _________________Дата заповнення заявки______________________

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Vagrishka*,
Нічого не сказано про такі речі:

1. Коли буде проводитися півфінал?

2. Нічого не сказано про живий супровід.

3. Які документи відносно авторських прав повинен буде підписати учасник і як авторські права будуть захищені?

4. Які заохочення чи відзнаки будуть надаватися авторам творів :


> виявлення нових, молодих, талановитих поетів - піснярів і композиторів


?

5. З кого буде набиратися жюрі?

----------


## Milya

*timurus*,
А по хореографии что-нибудь стоящее посоветуйте! :smile:

----------


## rude_nata

и я туда же!

----------


## Vagrishka

[QUOTE=Владимир Матвийчук;2268095]*Vagrishka*,
Нічого не сказано про такі речі:

1. Коли буде проводитися півфінал?

Насколько нам стало известно, полуфинал будет 7-8 мая.
Всю подробную информацию Вы можете получить по представленным контактным тел. администратора.

----------


## manowar

*timurus*,
fа ссылка то не рабочая на  www.usmanov.окіs.ru :confused:

----------


## vityashevcov

> А ВОЗРАСТ ТО КАКОЙ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ? для детей можно чтото накопать.искать?


 Подыщите для меня конкурсы в украине 2009 г. 16 лет

----------


## Гелена

Український державний центр позашкільного освіти
Управління освіти і науки Донецької облдержадміністрації
Донецький державний Палац молоді «Юність»

Положення
 Всеукраїнського фестивалю вокальної майстерності 
«Чисті роси запрошують»

I.	Загальні положення.
1.1.Метою і завданнями проведення Всеукраїнського фестивалю вокальної майстерності  «Чисть роси запрошують» є:
- популяризація сучасної української пісні серед дітей і молоді України;
- пропаганда, підтримка й розвиток вокального мистецтва;
- пропаганда й збереження традицій вокальної співочої школи;
- виявлення талановитих творчих  виконавців, викладачів серед учасників фестивалю й стимулювання їхньої творчої активності;
- залучення дітей, молоді і дорослих до вокального мистецтва;
- виховання в підростаючого покоління розуміння і любові до вітчизняного й світового мистецтва, відродженню українського мистецтва;
- удосконалювання виконавської майстерності вокалістів;
- розширення репертуарного кругозору учасників фестивалю;
- виявлення нових, молодих, талановитих поетів - піснярів і композиторів;
- налагодження ділових і творчих контактів між керівниками вокальних колективів;
1.2.	Засновниками фестивалю є:
- Міністерство освіти і науки України;
- Український державний центр позашкільного освіти
- Управління освіти і науки Донецької облдержадміністрації
- Донецький державний Палац молоді «Юність»
1.3. З метою забезпечення організації і проведення фестивалю призначається 
Організаційний комітет (далі  - Оргкомітет), діяльністю якого керує голова. До компетенції Оргкомітету ставиться   прийняття документів і рішень, які регламентують, забезпечують відповідний рівень організації й проведення фестивалю, його актуалізацію в суспільстві. Кількісний і персональний склад Оргкомітету затверджується засновниками.
1.4. До складу Оргкомітету входять представники органів місцевого самоврядування, 
організацій, підприємств і установ незалежно від організаційно - правової форми, заслужені громадяни.
1.5. Оргкомітет установлює порядок вибору претендентів, умови й порядок проведення фінального етапу фестивалю.

II.	Порядок і строки проведення фестивалю.

2.1 Всеукраїнський фестиваль вокальної майстерності «Чисть роси запрошують» (далі - фестиваль) проводиться  поетапно з 1 БЕРЕЗНЯ 2009 року:

I етап - заочний  з 01.03.09 по 10.04.09

Бажаючі взяти участь у фестивалі, повинні в зазначений термін вислати на адресу фестивалю наступні документи:
1.	анкету - заявку (зразок форми додається);
2.	кольорову фотографію;
3.	копію свідоцтва про народження або паспорта;
4.	Відео з фонограмами двох - чотирьох пісень;
5.	Коротку творчу характеристику учасника.

Після прослуховування й оцінки  отриманих фонограм, Оргкомітет фестивалю вибирає учасників у кожній віковій категорії й висилає їм офіційні запрошення на участь в II етапі фестивалю й програму конкурсних виступів і фестивальних заходів.

Вислані фонограми й документи не рецензуються й назад не вертаються.

II етап - півфінал            у Донецьком державному Палаці молоді «Юність».

III етап - фінальний проводиться з 8.06.- 20.06 2009р. на базі відпочинку в сел. Сопино, Азовське море.
Строки проведення другого й третього етапів фестивалю й умови фінансування будуть повідомлені додатково.
Фестиваль проводиться у двох номінаціях:
- естрадний вокал соло;
- народний вокал соло.
У рамках фестивалю проводяться:
- майстер - класи професійних вокалістів, хореографів, акторів;
- творчі зустрічі із продюсерами, композиторами, поетами;
- вечора знайомств;
- екскурсії;
- прес - конференції організаторів для ЗМІ;
- розважальні програми й конкурси.

III.	Учасники й умови фестивалю.
	До участі у фестивалі запрошуються солісти - вокалісти загальноосвітніх, професійно - технічних і вищих навчальних закладів.
3.2.  Оцінку виступу учасників фестивалю дає журі, до складу якого входять 
фахівці - діячі культури й мистецтв України, композитори, продюсери. Склад журі затверджується Оргкомітетом фестивалю.
    3.3.  Критерії, по яких оцінюється виступ учасників фестивалю:
- виконавська майстерність;
- акторська майстерність;
- якість фонограм;
- сценічна культура учасника;
- рівень підготовки учасника.

    3.4  Журі вибирає переможців по кількості набраних балів. При голосуванні 
Глава журі має право двох голосів. 
    3.5. Рішення журі остаточне й перегляду не підлягає.
3.6.  Конкурсні виступи проводяться в чотирьох вікових категоріях:
- Молодша група А - з 6 до 9 років;
- Молодша група Б - з 10 до 12 років;
- Середня група - з 13 до 15 років;
- Старша група  - з 16 до 21 року.
3.7. Під час конкурсної програми забороняється використання фонограм (-1) з 
продублированным вокальним  унісоном, а кількість допоміжних вокальних партій в акордному виконанні не повинна перевищувати три голоси (чотири голоси з основним),  використання прописаних голосів мінімальне.
3.8	. Кожний учасник має право приїжджати  на фестиваль із одним дорослим 
супровідної.
 Супровідна особа несе повну відповідальність за безпеку, життя й здоров'я учасники фестивалю.
При собі необхідно мати свідоцтво про народження або паспорт, фонограми пісень (-1) і (+1).
Носії фонограм – наносити - диски.  Увага!!! На одному носії не більше 1
(одного ) треку. Наявність копії обов'язково!
3.9. Солісти – вокалісти, допущені до участі в півфіналі, виконують дві пісні, тривалість до 4 хвилин кожна, одна з них повинна бути виконана українською мовою.
Всі пісні виконуються вживую в супроводі інструментальної фонограми.
3.10. Витрати, пов'язані з харчуванням, проживанням, проїздом і від'їздом учасників і супровідного - за рахунок напрямної сторони.
3.11. Оргкомітет залишає за собою організацію харчування, проживання учасників і культурну програму.

IV.	Нагородження.
	Всі учасники фестивалю нагороджуються «Дипломами учасника фестивалю». Переможці фестивалю нагороджуються спеціальними призами, а так само пам'ятними подарунками.
	Журі визначає лауреатів у кожній віковій категорії.
	Журі має право:
- розділити звання «лауреат» або «дипломант» (1,2,3 ступеня) між учасниками;
- присуджувати Гран - при фестивалю;
- нагороджувати учасників званням «лауреат» або «дипломант» (1,2,3 ступеня), дипломом із врученням пам'ятного подарунка;
- нагороджувати дипломом або пам'ятним подарунком за краще виконання окремого добутку;
- присуджувати спеціальний приз, у тому числі кращим викладачам, керівникам;
- вручати подячні лист кращим викладачам, керівникам за підготовку й участь у фестивалі;
- не присуджувати ніяких нагород.
V. Фінансові умови. Фінансування фестивалю здійснюється  за рахунок благодійних, добровільних, спонсорських внесків.

Зразок заявки на долю у Всеукраїнському фестивалю вокального мистецтва
«Чисті роси запрошують».

1.______________________________________________________________________ 
				( прізвище, ім'я, по - батькові)
2.	Вікова група____________________ Номінація ____________________________ 
   ( молодша А, молодша Б, середня, старша)                                  ( народний, естрадний вокал)
3.	________________________________________________________________________ 
                                                   ( рік, дата народження)
4.	Індекс____________ Обл._________________________ район_____________________ 
                                                              ( адреси для листування)
Місце(сіло)________________________ вул.____________________ буд. _____кв.______ 

5.	Місце навчання____________________________________________________________ 

6.	Телефони: код міста(_____) будинок. __________ моб. ____________ факс___________

7.	E-mail____________________________________________________________________ 

8.	П.І.Б. керівника____________________________________________________________ 

9.	Назва заставі, який представляє______________________________________________ 
( палац культурі, вокальна студія тощо)
10.	П.І.Б. керівника заставі_____________________________________________________ 
Телефон_____________________________________________________________ 

11.	Адреси заставі:
Індекс____________ Обл. _________________________район_____________________ 
                                                              ( адреси для листування)
Місце(сіло)________________________ вул.____________________ буд._______

12.	В I турі фестивалю представляє:

№	Назва твору	Автор слів 	Автор музики	Тривалість
( хвил.)
1.				
2.				

П.І.Б і контактна інформація для вирішення організаційних питань
____________________________________________________________________________

Підпис керівника _________________Дата заповнення заявки______________________



Орієнтовна вартість проживання й харчування учасників фестивалю.

Проживання учасників фестивалю в м. Донецьку (II тур) - 120/250 грн. у добу з людини зі сніданком.
Можливе замовлення комплексного обіду  - 60/70 грн. на людину.  
Проживання учасників фестивалю в гуртожитку  п. Сопино, Новоазовський район:
60/70 грн. у добу з людини.
Харчування учасників фестивалю в гуртожитку  п. Сопино, Новоазовський район: 
70/80 грн. у добу з людини.
Участь у конкурсній програмі  - 300 грн.

Заявки направлять по адресу:
83048 г. Донецк
 ул. Челюскинцев,189,к.437
Оргкомитет Всеукраїнського фестивалю вокальної майстерності «Чисті роси запрошують»

Тел. 8 (062) 337 – 61-65;
:smile:

----------


## Алюня

*Анна Кряжева*,
 Можно мне отправить информацию о фестивале "Зоряне намисто" со всеми номинациями, положениями и контактами? volkova_aluna@mail.ru
Зарание спасибо!!!

----------


## lacri

Здравствуйте, можно ли было узнать поподробнее про конкурс в закарпатье?.

nati-na@rambler.ru

----------


## lacri

ну...кто тут последния?...я за вами. И мне, пожалуйста, хороших конкурсов. Очень надо!

nati-na@rambler.ru

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Анка-партизанка

подскажите,если знаете,какие конкурсы проходят в Донецке или Донецкой области????7
очень нужно!!!
помогите пожалуйста!!!!!
заранее спасибо:smile:

----------


## Анастасия333

Здравствуйте если можно кидайте информацию про фестивали на аську  	
451446585. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Гелена

7 мая во Дворце молодёжи Юность -  Всеукраинский фестиваль вокального мастерства - регистрация в 9.00, начало конкурса в 10.00-11.00 - нужно уточнять. Эстрадный и народный вокал. Заявку подавать по тел. 8(050) 574-68-03 или 8(062) 337 -65-61.Буду рада вас видеть.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Анка-партизанка*,7 мая во ДМ "Юность"  вокальный конкурс - соло эстрадный и народный вокал. Регистрация с 9.00.Предварительно заявку можно дать по тел.
8(062)337 - 65 - 61( звонить со вторника) или 8 ( 050) 574 - 68 - 03. Буду рада Вас видеть.!

----------


## Василий

*Это положение 2008 года здесь есть все адреса и телефоны. По которым вы сможете уточнить все интересующие вас вопросы.*

V Международный фестиваль 
детско-юношеского вокального творчества 
  Песня  на « Бис »
проходящего в конце апреля начале мая
Украина, г. Днепропетровск 

Цель фестиваля: Развитие музыкального искусства, знакомство с традициями национальной культуры, обмен идеями, опытом работы в области  детского  художественного творчества, укрепление дружеских связей детей и юношества. 

I. Общее положение 

Участниками фестиваля являются  детские  музыкальные самодеятельные коллективы, солисты, дуэты, трио, квартеты, ансамбли, малые хоровые коллективы и хоровые коллективы. 

II. Регламент конкурсной программы 

1. Жанры исполнения: 
академический;   
эстрадный;          
народная  песня . 

2. Для академического жанра в конкурсе участвуют дети: 
с 12 до 14 лет; 
с 14 до 16 лет; 
с 17 до 19 лет. 

3. Для эстрадного, народного жанров в конкурсе участвуют дети: 
с 6 до 9 лет;      
с 10 до 12 лет; 
с 13 до 15 лет; 
с 16 до 19 лет. 

4. Для вокальных ансамблей, хоровых коллективов и коллективов малых форм в конкурсе участвуют дети: 
до 13 лет; 
до 19 лет. 

5. Коллективы представляют не более двух номеров (продолжительность номера до 5 мин.). Солисты, дуэты, октеты – два произведения (продолжительностью до 8 мин.) 

6. Для исполнителей, проживающих на территории Украины, одно из произведений должно быть исполнено на украинском языке. 

7. Организаторами конкурса рекомендовано два из произведений по желанию. 


III. Требования жюри и награждение 

1. Все участники конкурса награждаются «Дипломами участника фестиваля». Победители конкурса награждаются специальными призами, а также памятными подарками. 

2. Критерии оценки: репертуар, техника исполнения, постановка номера, костюмы и реквизит, оригинальность, общее художественное впечатление. 

3. Программу гала-концерта определяет режиссерско-постановочная группа на основании решений художественного жюри. 


IV. Обязательные технические требования. 

1. Запись фонограммы должна быть представлена на двух носителях: на CD либо мини-диске 

2. Каждая фонограмма должна быть выполнена согласно требованиям звукозаписи на хорошем носителе с названием ансамбля или фамилией исполнителя, названием произведения, с точным временем звучания. 

3. Допускается использование прописанного бек-вокала у солистов в эстрадном жанре без использования double-трека. 


V. Организационные требования 

1. Участие в фестивале подтверждаются приглашением, высылаемым организатором, на основании поступивших заявок, списков участников и документов, подтверждающих оплату. 

2. Заявки должны быть отпечатаны и иметь точную информацию с указанием жанра, в котором представляется коллектив. Данные о количестве участников и их сопровождающих. 

3. Списки участников должны содержать следующую информацию: фамилия, имя, дата рождения и 2 цветные фотографии ( как на документы).


VI. Предварительная программа 
1 день 
(среда)	Торжественное открытие фестиваля.
Концерт  театра   песни  « БИС » и победителей предыдущих фестивалей.	
2 день 
(четверг)	I тур. Конкурсная программа по номинациям.	
3 день 
(пятница)	II тур. Конкурсная программа по номинациям за супер Гран-при фестиваля.	
4 день 
(суббота)	Концерт обладателей Гран-при прошлых I-IV фестивалей.	
5 день 
(воскресенье)	Гала-концерт. Награждение. Отъезд.	

Примечание: заезд участников фестиваля, размещение и регистрация состоится 29.04.08 г. с 10.00, совещание руководителей 29.04.08 г. в 16.00. /p> 

Фестиваль проводится по инициативе  Детского  центра эстрадного творчества « БИС »,  Детского   театра   песни  « БИС » г. Днепропетровск при поддержке: 

- Управления по делам семьи и молодежи при областной государственной администрации г. Днепропетровска; 

- Управления культуры областной государственной администрации г. Днепропетровска, 

- Городского управления по делам семьи и молодежи г. Днепропетровска, 

- Городского управления культуры и искусств г. Днепропетровска, 

- Общественной организации «Берегиня Днепропетровска». 

Украина, 49000, г.Днепропетровск, ул. Ленина, 6, тел./факс +38 (0562), 39-60-16, 36-79-30 e-mail: bis@a-teleport.com, www.bissong.dp.ua 

Каждый участник вносит фестивальный взнос в размере 300 грн.(солист) и 500 грн. (ансамбль не более 6 чел.) на расчетный счет фестиваля: ЧП «Старова О.В.» р/с 26005143142061 в КБ «Приватбанк» г. Днепропетровска, МФО 305299, ОКПО 2696310501. 

Дополнительные услуги

Стоимость дополнительных услуг для участников фестиваля, приезжающих из городов Украины и зарубежья, составляет 200,00 грн. в сутки с одного человека. 

В стоимость включено: 

- ? Проживание в гостинице в 2-х местном номере со всеми удобствами. 

- ? Питание 3-х разовое, согласно программе. 

- ? Экскурсионное обслуживание, согласно программе.

*ВНИМАНИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 2008 года.*

*Добавлено через 1 час 50 минут*
http://bissong.dp.ua/foto/afisha.jpg
http://bissong.dp.ua/foto/afisha1.jpg

----------


## tiraspol

Василий на первых страничках Вы упоминали о конкурсе Бегущие по волнам в Евпатории. 
Напишите пожалуйста информацию об этом конкурсе на этот год. Положения для вокалистов - детей и по танцам. :smile:

----------


## Василий

Всеукраинская общественная организация  
«Союз вокалистов Украины»
Отделение ВОО «СВУ» в АР Крым
ЧП Гладыш А.С., ЧП Гладыш Т.Г.

Приглашают Вас принять участие в
9-ом Телевизионном Международном фестивале-конкурсе вокального искусства
«Бегущие по волнам»
Отборочном на Международный фестиваль вокального искусства в Италии (27-29 августа, 2009 г.)
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
Настоящее Положение о Международном фестивале-конкурсе вокального искусства «Бегущие по волнам» (далее - Положение) определяет порядок организации и проведения ежегодного Международного фестиваля-конкурса вокального искусства «Бегущие по волнам» (далее фестиваль-конкурс). 
1. Общие положения
1.1. Целью и задачами проведения фестиваля-конкурса являются: 

•	пропаганда, поддержка и развитие вокального искусства; 
•	пропаганда и сохранение традиций вокальной певческой школы; 
•	выявление талантливых исполнителей, коллективов, преподавателей среди участников фестиваля-конкурса и стимулирование их творческой активности; 
•	воспитание у подрастающего поколения понимания и любви к отечественному и мировому искусству, духовной культуры как основы в формировании гражданского мировоззрения; 
•	привлечение детей, молодежи и взрослых к вокально-хоровому творчеству; 
•	совершенствование исполнительского мастерства вокалистов, вокальных ансамблей; 
•	расширение репертуарного кругозора участников фестиваля-конкурса; 
•	установление новых контактов взаимодействия и возможность обмена опытом работы для преподавателей, руководителей исполнительских коллективов;
•	выявление талантливых молодых исполнителей для оказания им поддержки в повышении уровня исполнительского мастерства и оказание продюсерских услуг.
2. Учредители  и организаторы фестиваля-конкурса
2.1. Учредителями фестиваля-конкурса являются:
•	Всеукраинская общественная организация «Союз вокалистов Украины»;
•	Отделение ВОО «СВУ» в АР Крым;
•	ЧП Гладыш А.С., ЧП Гладыш Т.Г.
2.2. Организатором фестиваля-конкурса является Организационный комитет (далее - Оргкомитет), деятельностью которого руководит председатель. Количественный и персональный состав Оргкомитета утверждается учредителями. 
2.3. В состав Оргкомитета входят представители органов местного самоуправления, организаций, предприятий и учреждений независимо от организационно-правовой формы, заслуженные граждане. 

3. Время и место проведения фестиваля-конкурса

3.1. Фестиваль-конкурс проводится 26-29 июня 2009 г. 
3.2. Фестиваль-конкурс проводится в клубе санатория «Фемида» (бывший ПВО), пересечение улиц Фрунзе и  Дёмышева, г. Евпатория, АР Крым. 

4. Условия проведения фестиваля-конкурса
4.1. К участию в фестивале-конкурсе допускаются:
•	самодеятельные коллективы, ансамбли, солисты. 
•	ансамбли, солисты детских школ искусств, детских музыкальных школ; 
•	ансамбли, солисты средних общеобразовательных школ и иных учебных заведений; 
•	ансамбли, солисты культурно-досуговых учреждений; 
4.2.Фестиваль-конкурс проводится по следующим номинациям: 
STARS - ОПЫТНЫЕ ВОКАЛИСТЫ
4.2.1.Возрастные категории: 
Для соло 
•	дети до 9 лет; 
•	дети от 10 до 12 лет; 
•	молодежь от 13 до 16 лет; 
•	молодежь от 17 до 19 лет; 
•	взрослые 20-30 лет; 
•	взрослые 31 год и старше.
Для малых форм и ансамблей (от 2 до 6 человек):
•	дети до 9 лет;
•	дети до 13 лет;
•	молодёжь до 16 лет;
•	молодёжь до 20 лет;
•	взрослые 21 год и старше.
Для хоровых коллективов:
•	дети до 13 лет;
•	молодёжь до 19 лет;
•	взрослые 20 лет и старше.

4.2.2. Количественный состав:
•	соло (1 участник);
•	дуэт (2 участника);
•	группа, ансамбль, хор (3 и более участников).

4.2.3.Номинации:
•	эстрадный вокал;
•	народный вокал;
•	академический вокал;
•	авторская песня; 
•	вокально-хореографическая композиция;
•	 NEW!!!  Hip-hop, R&B

 RISING STARS - ВОСХОДЯЩИЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ  (начинающие)
ДАННАЯ  КАТЕГОРИЯ НЕ ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЕТ ДЕЛЕНИЯ НА ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ КАТЕГОРИИ И КОЛИЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ СОСТАВ. 


5. Программные требования
STARS
5.1. Для номинации – соло, дуэт/пара:  2 произведения. Регламент звучания не более 8 минут. 
5.2. Для номинации – группа, ансамбль, хор:  3 произведения. Регламент звучания не более 15 минут. 

RISING STARS
5.3 Для данной номинации -1 произведение. Регламент звучания не более 4 минут. 

5.4. Музыкальное сопровождение исключительно на CD или MD в аудио CD формате. ВНИМАНИЕ!!! На одном носителе не более 1 трека. Наличие копии обязательно!!!

6. Жюри фестиваля-конкурса
6.1. Состав жюри фестиваля-конкурса формируется Оргкомитетом. В состав жюри входят: звёзды украинской и зарубежной эстрады, ведущие преподаватели детских музыкальных школ и детских школ искусств, преподаватели высших и средних специальных учебных заведений, заслуженные деятели искусств АР Крым, Украины,  России, Молдовы, Беларуси, Италии и других стран. Руководители, предоставившие участников на данном мероприятии, не могут принимать участие в качестве  члена жюри.
6.2. Критерии оценки исполнительского мастерства участников фестиваля- конкурса: 
       Профессионализм участников, качество исполняемого репертуара:
•	ансамблевый строй; 
•	технический уровень исполняемых произведений;
•	эмоциональность исполнения; 
•	трактовка произведения; 
•	сценическая культура участников; 
6.3. Жюри фестиваля-конкурса имеет право: 
•	разделить звание «лауреат» или «дипломант» (1, 2, 3 степени) между участниками;
•	присуждать гран-при фестиваля-конкурса; 
•	награждать участников званием «лауреат» или «дипломант» (1, 2, 3 степени), дипломом с вручением памятного подарка; 
•	награждать дипломом или памятным подарком за лучшее исполнение отдельного произведения; 
•	присуждать специальный приз, в том числе лучшим преподавателям, руководителям художественной самодеятельности; 
•	вручать благодарственные письма лучшим преподавателям, руководителям художественной самодеятельности за подготовку и участие в фестивале-конкурсе; 
•	не присуждать никаких наград. 
6.4. По итогам фестиваля-конкурса в каждой номинации жюри проводит «круглый стол» для руководителей коллективов, преподавателей, руководителей художественной самодеятельности с обсуждением выступлений и результатов фестиваля-конкурса. 
6.5.   Если Вы желаете принимать участие в качестве   члена жюри, то вам необходимо послать заявку, в которой требуется указать образование, регалии. Ваша заявка будет рассмотрена Оргкомитетом и Вы получите ответ.
7. Порядок подведения итогов фестиваля-конкурса и награждение победителей
7.1. По каждой номинации фестиваля-конкурса жюри принимает решение путем обмена мнениями и голосованием. Решение жюри заносится в протокол, который подписывается всеми членами жюри. Решение жюри объявляется в день проведения фестиваля-конкурса и пересмотру не подлежит. 
7.2. Участникам фестиваля-конкурса, занявшим призовые места в каждой номинации, присуждается звание «Лауреат Телевизионного Международного фестиваля-¬конкурса вокального искусства «Бегущие по волнам» с вручением дипломов 1, 2, 3 степени и памятных подарков. 
7.3.  По решению жюри могут быть выделены участники получившие звание «Дипломант Телевизионного Международного фестиваля-¬конкурса вокального искусства «Бегущие по волнам» с вручением дипломов 1, 2, 3 степени и памятных подарков. 
7.4. Каждому участнику фестиваля-конкурса вручаются памятные дипломы.
	«За участие в Телевизионном Международном фестивале-конкурсе вокального искусства «Бегущие по волнам». 
7.5. В номинациях сольное пение, эстрадный вокал  (возрастные категории 17-19 лет, 20-30 лет) участники, завоевавшие титул - лауреат 1 степени,  получают призовой фонд в размере 200 долларов США.
7.6. Организаторы совместно с членами жюри учреждают Гран-при. Обладатель Гран-при получает диплом, памятный кубок, призовой фонд в размере 500  долларов США.
7.7. Фестиваль-конкурс завершается торжественным вручением наград победителям и гала-концертом лауреатов и дипломантов. 
7.8. Все дипломанты и лауреаты  фестиваля получают СЕРТИФИКАТ  на льготное участие  в  Международном фестивале вокального искусства «DO-RE-MI» (Porrette Terme, Italy,  27-29 августа, 2009 г.)
7.9. По решению организаторов один из участников  фестиваля получает СЕРТИФИКАТ 
на бесплатную поездку на Международный вокальный фестиваль вокального искусства «DO-RE-MI» (Porrette Terme, Italy,  27-29 августа, 2009 г.)

8. Порядок подачи заявок
8.1. Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе коллектив или солист представляет: 
предварительную анкету-заявку (Приложение №1); список участников коллектива; документы подтверждающие возраст участников (оригиналы); 

9. Финансовые условия

9.1. Финансирование фестиваля-конкурса производится за счет добровольных и спонсорских пожертвований. 
9.2. Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе за каждое участие должен быть оплачен организационный взнос. Размер организационного взноса составляет:
Для категории STARS 

   Для участников членов ВОО «Союз вокалистов Украины»:
•	600 гривен для групп, ансамблей, хоров
•	250 гривен для дуэта (с каждого участника)
•	350 гривен для солистов (каждый солист может увеличить свой репертуар при условии оплаты дополнительного организационного взноса)
    Для участников, не являющихся членами ВОО «Союз вокалистов Украины»:
•	800 гривен для групп, ансамблей, хоров
•	350 гривен для дуэта (с каждого участника)
•	500 гривен для солистов (каждый солист может увеличить свой репертуар при условии оплаты дополнительного организационного взноса)  

Для категории RISING STARS

Для участников членов ВОО «Союз вокалистов Украины»:
•	200 гривен для солистов (каждый солист может увеличить свой репертуар при условии оплаты дополнительного организационного взноса), 
•	150 гривен для дуэта (с каждого участника)
•	400 гривен для групп, ансамблей (с группы, ансамбля)
    Для участников, не являющихся членами ВОО «Союз вокалистов Украины»:
•	350 гривен для солистов (каждый солист может увеличить свой репертуар при условии оплаты дополнительного организационного взноса)  
•	250 гривен для дуэта (с каждого участника)
•	600 гривен для групп, ансамблей (с группы, ансамбля)

9.2.1. Правом 30% скидки на оргвзнос пользуются лауреаты серии отборочных  фестивалей:
•	1-2 ноября 2008 г. Международный фестиваль-конкурс вокального искусства «GRAND-PRIX of UKRAINE - 2008», Одесса. 
•	20-21 декабря 2008 г. Фестиваль искусств «Рождественский Киев 2008», Киев. 
•	23-25 января 2009 г. Всеукраинский фестиваль исскуств «СТОЛИЦЯ ЗАПРОШУЄ-2009», Киев. 
•	13-15 февраля 2009 г. Международный вокальный фестиваль, Днепропетровск 
•	28-30 марта 2009 г. 3-го Телевизионный Международный вокальный фестиваль «Ялтинский берег», Ялта

9.2.2 Правом 20% скидки на оргвзнос пользуются дипломанты серии отборочных  фестивалей:
•	1-2 ноября 2008 г. Международный фестиваль-конкурс вокального искусства «GRAND-PRIX of UKRAINE - 2008», Одесса. 
•	20-21 декабря 2008 г. Фестиваль искусств «Рождественский Киев 2008», Киев. 
•	23-25 января 2009 г. Всеукраинский фестиваль исскуств «СТОЛИЦЯ ЗАПРОШУЄ-2009», Киев. 
•	13-15 февраля 2009 г. Международный вокальный фестиваль, Днепропетровск 
•	28-30 марта 2009 г. 3-го Телевизионный Международный вокальный фестиваль «Ялтинский берег», Ялта

9.3. Встреча и поселение: Оргкомитет занимается организацией встречи, расселения участников по предварительным заявкам. Заявка на проживание, встречу должна быть подана до 24 часов 5 июня 2009 г.
Поселение: санатории, пионерлагеря, гостиницы, дома и базы отдыха: номера с удобствами, номера без удобств. Школа искусств, школа интернат, общежития. Количество дешевых мест ограничено!!!
Предварительная заявка на проживание должна быть предоставлена не позднее 5 июня 2009 г. При получении заявки после 10 июня организаторы не гарантируют поселение.
9.4. Все расходы за проезд, проживание и питание участников фестиваля-конкурса, преподавателей, руководителей художественной самодеятельности, концертмейстеров и родителей осуществляются за счет направляющей стороны. 
9.5.  Стоимость входного билета на мероприятие для зрителей (в том числе для сопровождающих, родителей) составляет:
•	40 гривен с особы за один день мероприятия
•	от 50 гривен с особы на Гала концерт
          Вход для руководителей, предоставивших одного и более участников, без оплаты.

10. Программа  фестиваля-конкурса.

25 июня (не позднее)  -  заезд и поселение участников 
25 июня - с 12-00 до 18-00  регистрация  участников 
25 июня - 20-00 жеребьёвка, организационный сбор обязательный для всех руководителей коллективов,           оглашение программы  (план проведения, составленный согласно регистрации)
26-29 июня  - репетиции, отборочные туры, финалы, оглашение результатов, награждение участников, мастер-классы, экскурсии
29 июня - «круглый стол» руководителей и членов жюри 
29 июня –репетиция и съёмка телеверсии  гала-концерта
30 июня (не ранее)  -  отъезд участников

Данное положение является официальным приглашением на участие.

C уважением, 
Организаторы фестиваля-конкурса

----------


## tiraspol

> Всеукраинская общественная организация  
> «Союз вокалистов Украины»
> Отделение ВОО «СВУ» в АР Крым
> ЧП Гладыш А.С., ЧП Гладыш Т.Г.
> 
> 
> 8. Порядок подачи заявок
> 8.1. Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе коллектив или солист представляет: 
> предварительную анкету-заявку (Приложение №1); список участников коллектива; документы подтверждающие возраст участников (оригиналы);


Василий, спасибо за предоставленную информацию. 
Как подать предварительную заявку  (Приложение№1). 
И второй вопрос, я предполагаю поехать с дочкой на конкурс с коллективом шоу-балета и одновременно хотим выступить как солисты в номинации эстрадный вокал. Меня интересует. не совпадут ли отборочные туры танцевальных коллективов и эстрадников.
Или за двумя зайцами не гнаться? 
 :Oj:

----------


## Василий

> Василий, спасибо за предоставленную информацию. 
> Как подать предварительную заявку  (Приложение№1). 
> И второй вопрос, я предполагаю поехать с дочкой на конкурс с коллективом шоу-балета и одновременно хотим выступить как солисты в номинации эстрадный вокал. Меня интересует. не совпадут ли отборочные туры танцевальных коллективов и эстрадников.
> Или за двумя зайцами не гнаться?



Пишите на e-mail объясню все подробно.

----------


## garbovskiy

ВСЕМ ОЧЕНЬ СОВЕТУЮ КОНКУРС "КРИШТАЛЕВИЙ ЖАЙВИР" ПРОХОДИТ В ГОРОДЕ ТЕРНОПОЛЕ. ЖЮРИ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ Я СНИМИ ЛИЧНО ЗНАКОМ. ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ. ПРОХОДИТ В КОНЦЕ МАЯ. ТЕЛЕФОН ПОИЩИТЕ В ИНЕТЕ. ИМЯ ДИРЕКТОРА КОНКУРСА МИХАНЧУК СЕРГЕЙ СТЕПАНОВИЧ

----------


## Aier

Василий,будьте добры ,можно ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ (фестивали-конкурсы вокалистов) на 2009 г?  victor_melenko@mail.ru         Буду очень признателен!!!!

----------


## Milya

На Международном конкурсе "Кубок Европы" (Минск) выступали ребята из Киева. Вокалисты настолько сильные, что хочется слушать их ещё и ещё. Это я к чему: готовьтесь, похоже все украинцы поют хорошо и передавайте привет "Планете Music":smile: :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Valensiya

Давно собиралась написать отзыв об этом фестивале, да все времени не было. А прочитав пару "лестных" отзывов и догадываюсь от каких коллективов - просто пришла в ужас от того, что можно было такое написать ?!!! Это или просто, те люди которые ненавидят организаторов фестиваля и хотят подложить им "свинью" , и чтобы к ним ни кто не хотел ехать,   или те, которые сами мало разбираются в исскустве и поэтому так рассудили.
Я руководитель танцевального коллектива, который принимал участие в этом фестивале в 2008 году. Хочу сказать, что мы не взяли Гран-При, мы взяли второе место. Но не смотря на это я не могу сказать, что это такие бесстолковые судьи или что они нас засудили, а уж тем более, что они не профессионалы в своем деле. Это как знаете, что плохому танцору или певцу мешает? Или ненакого свернуть, что плохо выступили. Так и в тех "лестных" отзывах. Но на самом деле судьи были на высшем уровне. Это были титулованные профессионалы и по бальным танцам, и по народным, по современной хореографии, по вокалу. То есть, Ваше выступление могли оценить специалисты именно в данном направлении. И посудите сами, взяв даже любой телевизионный конкурс (а тем более если он затрагивает разные направления исскуства) - в жюри сидят люди профессионалы абсолютно разного направления (и певцы, и артисты кино, журналисты) - и мы же соглашаемся с их мнением.        Так что такие жесткие отзывы - это просто отзывы тех людей, которые не умеют проигрывать, которые переоценивают свои возможности или недооценивают соперников.
И хочу сказать по поводу питания и проживания:
в лагере "Дзержинец" во всех корпусах и столовой сделан евроремонт и постоянно есть гарячая вода, то есть это уже говорит о комфортном проживании, тем более на море. Питание тоже не может быть плохим, так как питание разработано специально для детей. (И хочу сказать отдельно, что перед поездкой я чем-то отравилась и поэтому ехала и очень переживала как же я буду питаться в столовой, но такое чувство, что питание было диетическим, т.е. и не пересоленным, и не жирным, а просто вкусным! и все прошло очень даже благополучно).
И я просто поразилась одному из отзывов, что другие организаторы за питание и проживание платят сами???!!! Уважаемые!!! Или вы не ездили на другие конкурсы и фестивали или вы первый день на свет народились??? Когда это фестиваль или конкурс проводился бесплатно ??? С какой радости за Ваше проживание и питание кто-то должен  платить ?! Вы что когда едите куда-то отдыхать, приезжаете и говорите, что я буду жить и кушать бесплатно - что-то я не пойму? 
Ну а если вы хотите жить в пятизвездочном отеле и питаться красной икрой, то все это удовольствие Вам, я так думаю, организаторы фестиваля могли бы предоставить, только представьте сколько тогда бы стоил этот фестиваль и кто-бы на него поехал.   
Поэтому Уважаемые участники форума! я Вам искренне рекомендую поучаствовать в фестивале "Перлина Азову". Для детей это очень хорошие условия, хорошее море, и самое первое возможность показать себя, победить в честной борьбе участников, а так как фестиваль еще и международный, то еще и познакомиться с коллективами из других стран.

----------


## Milya

Побольше бы таких отзывов на форуме. Не потому, что адекватно и "всё хорошо", а потому что нормальным языком написано!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Так что такие жесткие отзывы - это просто отзывы тех людей, которые не умеют проигрывать, которые переоценивают свои возможности или недооценивают соперников.


А вот чтобы не было так все голословно и надо выставлять ВИДЕО с фестивалей, выступления его участников, слова жюри и т.д.. Тогда и можно будет удалять посты, которые явно пишутся обиженными. А так... каждый высказывает свое личное мнение, может и не в литературной форме, ну тут уж как научили.

----------


## Лера007

Противоречивая, я тоже живу в Луганской области,но знаю достаточно много конурсов, которые проходят у нас) В Луганском инс-те кльтуры при Шевченко в ноябре, в колледже культуры в феврале, на Лоте(там каждый раз по разному). Так что дерзай)

----------


## iwan

добрый вечер товарищи у меня такой вопрос кто слышал о всеукраинском фесте в городе стрый львовская обл цвет папоротника нужна инфа

----------


## loja

Шукаю фестивалі на літо-осінь для дівчинки 6 років. Допоможіть, будь ласка, скиньте умови і положення на context.if@gmail.com

----------


## Alenajazz

Надо съездить! А то мы вечно мотаемся за тридевять земель! А Бердянск от Таганрога близко. А по поводу организации питания и проживания. Были мы весной на "Тихвинском Леле" (под Питером) Конкурс сам по себе отличный, жюри справедливое, конкурсанты сильные и разные. Но город маленький и нет у него возможности всех поселить в гостиницу. Нам предложили альтернативу: гостиница, турбаза, школа. Прекрасно и очень душевно жили в школе, нас там великолепно кормили. А оплата по сравнению с затратами на все это мероприятие минимальная. Ведь туда входит трансфер, экскурсии, участие в мастер-классах, питание, проживание, сам конкурс и призы. Есть очень дорогие конкурсы, но там и супераховые условия.

*Добавлено через 14 часов 50 минут*
Вишбон, сам того не ведая, сделал прекрасную рекламу конкурсу "Перлина Азову"

----------


## TTL

А фестивали-конкурсы для инструменталистов на Украине есть?Мы из Минска,хотели бы поучаствовать в 2010 году(раньше наверное не успеем)TTL16@mail.ru

----------


## Milya

В 2009-2010гг. в программу двух ежегодных масштабных проектов МБФ "Наше будущее" внесены изменения. 
В рамках IX Международного фестиваля-конкурса детского и юношеского творчества "Музыкальная радуга" 
(г. Сочи, 22-26 октября 2009г.)
и VI Международного Рождественского фестиваля-конкурса "Сияние звёзд" 
(г. Санкт-Петербург, 6-10 января 2010г.)
организаторы конкурсов оставляют за собой право выбрать понравившийся коллектив* в номинации "Вокальный ансамбль" и обеспечить его участие   в телепроекте "Euro Pop Contest "Berlin Perle" за счёт полного финансирования из средств МБФ "Наше будущее".*

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
"Euro Pop Contest "Berlin Perle" *2010г.*

----------


## sveta1594

*Василий*
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие еще предвидятся вокальные конкурсы на осень-зима 2009г. в Крыму и Украине. Спасибо

----------


## Алюня

Помогите найти положения о:
- всеукраинском конкурсе "Різдвяна зіронька" м.Мукачево
- "Пісня над Бугом" м. Хмельницький
- фестиваль, посвященный Дню Земли? г.Кировоград
- "Песня в солдатской шинели" г. Одесса
- "Талант ІІІ-го тисячоліття"
Заранее большое всем спасибо.
volkova_aluna@mail.ru

----------


## мусяня

*Алюня*,
 А в интернете не пробовала искать?

----------


## Алюня

*мусяня*,
 Искала в интернете ничего не нашла. Нашлись только печатные версии о конкурсах, а мне необходимы положения.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Искала в интернете ничего не нашла.


Так значит конкурсы нестОящие, если ничего нет в сети. Это уже показатель. Ехать, тратить деньги есть смысл, если раскручен, какой-то резонанс имеет. А так, деньги, выброшеные на ветер, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Kliakca

http://www.khmelnytsky.com/ses/10/10_13.htm
http://www.khmelnytsky.com/news/2008-04-1-1.htm

----------


## Алюня

*Kliakca*,
 спасибо за сайты, но мне нужны положения.
А на счет нестоящих конкурсов, то при посещении этих конкурсов зачисляются баллы, т.е. конкурсы рейтинговые.

----------


## ЛедиУдача

Лера007, можно поподробней об этих конкурсах, пожалуйста!

----------


## ОлесяЯ

А где взять положение о конкурсе "Сияние звезд"?

----------


## Milya

*ОлесяЯ*,
http://www.det-fond.ru/index.php?opt...=18&Itemid=106

это ссылка на страницу сайта организаторов, где расположено Положение фестиваля-конкурса "Сияние звёзд". Если останутся вопросы пишите на e-mail: milya40@ya.ru

----------


## qwert

_Организаторы Международного молодежного фестиваля:  Министерство Украины по делам  молодежи, семьи и спорта, Управление культуры и туризма Черниговской облгосадминистрации, Прилукский городской совет, Управление культуры и туризма городского совета, городской Дом культуры, центр культуры и досуга._

ОБЩЕЕ  ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ І.  Участниками фестиваля может быть молодежь в возрасте от 8 до 35 лет с Украины и ближнего  зарубежья.
ІІ. Фестиваль проводится по отдельным  жанрам 
- Народная песня   
- Народный танец                
- Эстрадный ансамбль        
- Рок - музыка                           
- Авторская песня        
- Современный танец           
- Эстрадная песня               
- Академические ансамбли
- Микс–танец ( смешанны танцвальные стили)       
-Альтернативная музыка 

ІІІ. К выступлению участники фестиваля готовят конкурсную программу соответствующую заявленной номинации:
 1. В жанре „Народная песня” – 2 произведения „живым” звуком  в сопровождении  какого - либо  инструмента ( оркестра) или acapello. 
 2.В жанре „Эстрадная песня” – 2 произведения, которые исполняются под фонограмму (-1), одно – на  родном языке.
 3. В жанре „Эстрадные ансамбли”  - 2 разнохарактерных  произведения ( одно  –   на родном языке) под инструментальную фонограмму ( -1 ), которая не имеет бек-вокалу.
 4. В жанре „Академические ансамбли” – 2 произведения в сопровождении фонограммы или acapello
 5. В жанре „Авторская песня”- 2  собственных музыкальных произведения  в сопровождении, какого - либо инструмента.
 6. В жанрах „Народные танцы” и „Современные  танцы” - 2 разнохарактерных номера  ( один сюжетный ), музыкальное сопровождение под фонограмму или „живое” сопровождение.
  В жанрах „Народные танцы” и  „Современные  танцы”, как  отдельная номинация, участвуют солисты народного и современного танца.
7. В жанре „Рок – музыка” – 2 произведения живым звуком.
ІV. Позиции, по которым будут оцениваться участники фестиваля:
- сценическая культура;                         
- подбор музыкального материала;      
- индивидуальность;                               
- уровень исполнения;                            
- артистичность;                                       
- владение голосом ( вокал );
- репертуар ( предпочтение  малоизвестным или собственным произведениям);

Дата проведения: 4 –7 февраля 2010 года. Место проведения: г. Прилуки, Черниговская область, Украина.
3, 4 февраля  – дни заезда, открытие фестиваля 04.10.09.  в 14.00

Для участия в фестивале подаётся заявка.  К заявке прикладываются  ксерокопия свидетельства о рождении или 1 и 2 страницы паспорта, ксерокопия  идентификационного кода ( для иностранных граждан – копия страхового свидетельства ). 
        Заявки принимаются с 1 ноября 2009 по 20 января 2010 года. 
В ответ на заявку и подтверждение принятия участия в фестивале Оргкомитет высылает  официальное приглашение для участия в фестивале и программу фестиваля.

Участие в фестивале платное. Отправка участников на фестиваль ( проезд, питание, проживание) за счет  отправляющих организаций. 
Ориентировочная цена за питание – 45 гривен, Ориентировочная цена проживания – от 60 гривен 
Вступительный взнос для участия в фестивале –150 гривен с одного участника, с коллектива – 350 гривен (цена включает в себя фестивальный сбор за одну номинацию, фестивальную и экскурсионную  программу).
При  необходимости может быть организован автобусный трансферт  Киев – Прилуки – Киев (стоимость трансферта  35 - 40 гривен с человека за один рейс )
IX. Участники  с зарубежных стран и стран  СНГ будут обеспечены проживанием и питанием за счет Организаторов фестиваля.
X. Состав жюри формируется Организационным комитетом фестиваля и состоит из заслуженных и народных артистов Украины, деятелей культуры Украины, преподавателей ведущих музыкальных и хореографических  учреждений города, области, регионов Украины и ближнего зарубежья.
ПООЩРЕНИЯЛауреаты и дипломанты будут награждены Дипломами и ценными подарками.

Консультации по вопросам проведения фестиваля можно получить по адресу:
17500, г. Прилуки, Черниговская обл., ул. Переяславская,28, городской Дом культуры
Телефоны: (04637) 3-04-32 ( факс ), 3-02-60.  E-mail: alexd@tim.kiev.ua 
RSGDK@yandex.ru 
Заявку можно отправить онлайн с нашего сайта: www.prуlukуart.com.ua

----------


## Helena_2010

Здравствуйте,
приглашаем всех на наши конкурсы-фестивали как на Украине (фестивали Звездный Крым и Мелодии моря в пгт. Ливадия, Одесса, а также Международный Творческий лагерь «МЕЛОДИИ МОРЯ» Школа обучения мажореток и твирлингистов), так и в Европе и России. всю информацию по всем конкурсам вы можете получить на сайте 
www.det-center.ru
е-mail:  det-center@mail.ru ; fazarel@mail.ru
либо по телефонам тел/факс 8 (8442) 64 – 30 – 30, 64 – 29 – 29, 62-67-04

----------


## Helena_2010

Здравствуйте,
приглашаем всех посетить наш сайт www.det-center.ru много различных фестивалей и конкурсов.
на Украине проводятся след. конкурсы в 2010г:
«ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ КРЫМ» пгт. Ливадия, 
«МЕЛОДИИ МОРЯ» г. Одесса 
VI Международный конкурс молодых исполнителей «VIVADiя!», пгт. Ливадия

Центр поддержки и развития культуры, туризма, 
фестивальных и конкурсных программ
«ЛАУКАРАЗ»
400051, г. Волгоград, ул. 40 лет ВЛКСМ, д. 19,  к. 14
тел/факс 8 (8442) 64 – 30 – 30, 64 – 29 – 29, 
62-67-04, 8-906-401-98-35
е-mail:  det-center@mail.ru ; fazarel@mail.ru
www.det-center.ru

----------


## alevtinka

давайте собирать,у кого какая инфа.Выкладываю , что знаю


Положение
 Відкритий телевізійний конкурс молодих       виконавців 
             “Зіркам назустріч”                     
  15-16 мая 2010 года                     АР КРЫМ

 Организаторы фестиваля 
Телерадиокомпания «КТВ ПЛЮС»,Региональный информационно-рекламный еженедельник «СЕВЕРНЫЙ РЕГИОН»,Городское управление культуры
при поддержке Телерадиокомпании «Черноморская»

I. Цель: 
1.1. Создание благоприятной среды для развития творческого потенциала детей и юношества. 
1.2. Выявление и поддержка юных дарований. 
1.3. Пропаганда творческой деятельности детей и юношества в обществе. 
1.4. Поддержка и развитие самодеятельного творчества детей и юношества Украины. 
1.5. Развитие культурных традиций народов разных стран, сохранение преемственности. 
1.6. Развитие межнациональных, межрегиональных и международных связей в области художественного творчества детей. 
II. Задачи: 
2.1. Поддержка культурных традиций и привитие интереса к различным жанрам искусства. 
2.2. Раскрытие творческого потенциала детей и юношества, выявление исполнительской индивидуальности во всех жанрах искусства. 
2.3. Создание доброжелательной атмосферы общения между творческими коллективами разных жанровых направлений. 
2.4. Обмен опытом между коллективами одной профессиональной направленности и между различными профессиональными коллективами. 
2.5. Оказание поддержки и продвижение победителей фестиваля детско-юношеского творчества на  международный уровень. 
2.6. Привлечение внимания общественности, деятелей культуры и искусства, ответственных лиц исполнительной власти к проблеме поддержки одаренных детей и авторских технологий по формированию и развитию детско-юношеских талантов. 
2.7. Привлечение СМИ, организация концертов для широкого круга зрителей, размещение информации в сети INTERNET
2.8.Создание условий для творческого общения и выявления талантливых и перспективных детей.

III. Структура фестиваля: 

- просмотр конкурсной программы 
- социально - досуговая среда 
уроки мастерства для руководителей коллективов

IV. Участники фестиваля: 
4.1. хореографические коллективы и индивидуальные исполнители 
4.2.солисты-вокалисты, вокальные ансамбли  
В фестивале принимают участие творческие коллективы и исполнители в следующих возрастных категориях: 
Для солистов-вокалистов
от 5 до 8- лет   младшая категория; 
от 9 до 11 лет  1 средняя категория
от 12до 14 лет – 2 средняя категория; 
от 15 до 17 –  1 старшая категория. 
От 18 лет---    2 старшая категория

 Для хореографических коллективов,вокальных ансамблей
    от 5 до 10 лет  младшая категория
     от 11 до 14 лет средняя категория
     от 15 лет-      старшая категория

В коллективе каждой возрастной категории допускается несоответствие возрастной группе не более 30% от состава коллектива. Возраст участников может быть проверен членами оргкомитета по документам. 
V. Номинации: 
· Хореография (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли) 
· Вокал (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли, )

VI. Условия конкурса: 
 6.0. Все участники исполняют одно конкурсное произведение продолжительностью не более 5 мин.
6.1 выступления конкурсантов-вокалистов проводятся на большой сцене ГДК  г.Красноперекопска с использованием фонограмм «минус»  или без музыкального сопровождения. 
6.2. В выступлениях допускается использование световых эффектов, при оценке 
выступлений световое сопровождение (различные специальные световые 
эффекты) во внимание не принимаются. 
6.6. Микрофоны, используемые во время прослушивания, отстроены для всех 
участников одинаково (участникам  не разрешено использовать собственные 
микрофоны). 
6.7. Программа конкурса  и Гала -концерта составляются оргкомитетом  и в период конкурса не изменяются . 
VII. Жюри фестиваля: 
7.1. Для участия в работе жюри приглашаются представители тех направлений творческой деятельности, по которым заявлены коллективы. Состав жюри формируется, исходя из профессиональной квалификации, из числа ведущих деятелей культуры. 
7.2. Решение жюри окончательное и пересмотру не подлежит. 
7.3. Решение жюри оформляется протоколами. Протоколы жюри хранятся в Оргкомитете фестиваля. 
7.4. Члены жюри подводят итоги на закрытом заседании, на котором оценивают выступления участников по 10-бальной системе, открытым голосованием. Номинанты определяются общей суммой баллов. 
VIII. Критерии оценок по всем номинациям: 
Актуальность и оригинальность в подборе репертуара и тематики произведений, мастерство и техника исполнения, сценическая культура, постановочно-режисерские и композиционные качества, костюмы, новаторские решения, артистизм и эмоциональное воздействие, общее художественное впечатление.  
IX.Место проведения конкурса :
Конкурсная программа  проводится на базе Городского Дворца культуры г.Красноперекопска АР Крым
Гала-концерт будет транслироваться по телеканалам ТРК «Черноморская»(АР КРЫМ), Крымским региональным телеканалам
X. Призовой фонд фестиваля: 
10.1 Все участники фестиваля награждаются дипломами и памятными медалями конкурса.В каждой номинации и возрастной категории определяются победители.Они награждаются дипломами Золотого( 1,2 и 3 степени),серебряного(1,2.и.3.степени) и бронзового (1,2 и 3 степени) созвездий,памятными кубками
10.2. Гран - при и памятный подарок может быть присужден  одному коллективу или участнику в хореографии и одному коллективу или участнику в вокале. 
10.3. Компаниям, фирмам и частным лицам разрешается вносить благотворительные взносы на проведение фестиваля, учреждать свои призы и оплачивать участие в фестивале для творческих коллективов. 
10.5.Объявление итогов, награждение победителей проходит после Гала-концерта, на закрытии фестиваля. 
XI. Свободное время участников фестиваля(вечер после конкурсных туров): 
11.1.Развлекательная программа, создающая атмосферу отдыха и доброжелательности, снятие эффекта «конкурса и соперничества»;


XIII. Заявки и условия участия: 
13.1. Заявки принимаются до 05 мая 2010 года по адресу: 
96 000 АР КРЫМ,Г.КРАСНОПЕРЕКОПСК УЛ.ЧКАЛОВА 3 к.40  ТРК «КТВ ПЛЮС»
тел.06565 3-11-00 ,3-10-99 
13.2. регистрация заявки осуществляется после получения заявки в письменной форме  по электронной почте или по телефону  и внесения 100% предоплаты. 
13.3. Указать четко название коллектива (Фамилию,имя солиста).Возраст,номинацию,исполняемое произведение с хронометражем, дом.адрес,контактный телефон

13.7 100% оплата на счет оргкомитета должна быть произведена до 05 мая 2010 года. 
Солисты-вокалисты-200 грв .
Малые формы((до 5 участников)- 250 грв.
Ансамбли (более 5 участников)-300 грв.
Реквизиты:
ПП ТРК «КТБ ПЛЮС»
96000      АРК
вул.Чкалова б.3.к.40
п/р 2600903281001
МФО 384793
СФ АБ «Київська Русь”
ЄДРПОУ  33671556
Єд.податок св-во № 0107001314
тел.(06565) 3-11-00

13.8.Заявка на проживание подается заранее!!!Стоимость проживания в комфортабельной гостинице для участников фестиваля составит 50-60  грв.сутки


ЗАЯВКА

на  участие в  V  открытом телевизионном конкурсе молодых исполнителей
«ЗІРКАМ НАЗУСТРІЧ»

1.Ф.И.О. (название коллектива) _______________________________________ _________________________________________________________________
2.Номинация, возрастная группа__________________________________________________________________

      3.Данные руководителя:
               Ф.И.О. ______________________________________________________________________
             Адрес, телефон _____________________________________________________________

4.Конкурсный  репертуар ( название  произведения и автор произведения) __________________________________________________________________________
5.Хронометраж:________________________________________________________
.

----------


## Командор

*alevtinka* Привет! я каждое лето провожу в Крыму в этом году хочу сделать фестиваль шансона в Крыму .Есть много исполнителей которые поддержат.Главная идея фестиваля - пропоганда мира дружбы и поддержки друг друга , особенно на данном этапе дружба с Россией Беларусью. Сама прекрасно знаешь какой цинизм сквозит,в каждом выступлении наших поющих трусов сегодня...... сделать его международным и опять таки вспомнить о красоте Крыма и воспеть его с новой силой приеду в Крым созвонимся.....:smile:

----------


## фонд наша культура

приезжайте в киев в мае будем рады вас видеть, разместим недорого

----------


## Алевтина

Друзья, всех приглашает Украина. Луганская область г.Стаханов

В этом году мы проводим фестиваль, посвященный важной дате: 75-летию Стахановского Движения, и в вязи с этим приглашаем всех для участия:


*I фестиваль-конкурс вокального молодежного творчества
«ШТОЛЬНЯ»
27 мая 2010 г.*


ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
Настоящее Положение о I фестивале-конкурсе вокального молодежного творчества, посвященном 75-летию Стахановского движения «ШТОЛЬНЯ» (далее - Положение) определяет порядок организации и проведения фестиваля-конкурса вокального искусства посвященном 75-летию Стахановского движения «ШТОЛЬНЯ» (далее фестиваль-конкурс).

1. Общие положения
1.1. Основной целью проведения фестиваля-конкурса является пропаганда и популяризация гражданского и патриотического направления в творческой деятельности молодежи.

1.2.Задачи фестиваля-конкурса:
• пропаганда, поддержка и развитие вокального искусства;
• создание условий для реализации творческого потенциала молодежи
• пропаганда и сохранение традиций вокальной певческой школы;
• выявление талантливых исполнителей, коллективов, преподавателей среди участников фестиваля-конкурса и стимулирование их творческой активности;
• воспитание у подрастающего поколения духовной культуры как основы в формировании гражданского мировоззрения, понимания и любви к отечественному и мировому искусству;
• формирование и воспитание художественного вкуса, позитивных социальных установок и интересов подрастающего поколения, приобщение возможно большего количества детей, подростков и молодежи к лучшим культурным традициям;
• привлечение, молодежи и взрослых к вокальному творчеству;
• совершенствование исполнительского мастерства вокалистов, вокальных ансамблей;
• расширение репертуарного кругозора участников фестиваля-конкурса;
• установление новых контактов взаимодействия и возможность обмена опытом работы для преподавателей, руководителей исполнительских коллективов;
• выявление талантливых молодых исполнителей для оказания им поддержки в повышении уровня исполнительского мастерства и оказание продюсерских услуг.

2. Учредители и организаторы фестиваля-конкурса
2.1. Учредителями фестиваля-конкурса являются:
Стахановский Городской Дворец культуры имени Горького
2.2. Организатором фестиваля-конкурса является Организационный комитет (далее - Оргкомитет), деятельностью которого руководит председатель. Количественный и персональный состав Оргкомитета утверждается учредителями.
2.3. В состав Оргкомитета входят представители органов местного самоуправления, организаций, предприятий и учреждений города, заслуженные граждане.
3. Время и место проведения фестиваля-конкурса
3.1. Фестиваль-конкурс проводится 27 мая 2010 г.
3.2. Фестиваль-конкурс проводится в Городском Дворце культуры имени Горького Украина. Луганская область, г.Стаханов ул.Кирова 30.
4. Условия проведения фестиваля-конкурса
4.1. К участию в фестивале-конкурсе допускаются ансамбли и солисты учреждений культуры и учебных заведений
4.2.Фестиваль-конкурс проводится по следующим требованиям:
4.2.1.Возрастные категории:
• молодежь от 14 до 30 лет;
4.2.2. Количественный состав:
• соло (1 участник);
• дуэт (2 участника);
• группа, ансамбль, (3 и более участников).
4.2.3.Номинации:
• эстрадный вокал;
• авторская песня.
• Hip-hop, R&B
5. Программные требования
5.1. Две разноплановые песни. 

Первая песня патриотическая. Могут звучать произведения рабочей, шахтерской. металлургической тематики, произведения местных авторов, песни о Донбассе, желательно в современной обработке и современном стиле.
Вторая песня определяется по выбору участника. Приветствуются яркие шоу-номера, с элементами хореографии и визуальными эффектами.
5.2. Все произведения исполняются конкурсантами под фонограмму «-1» на CD или MD-носителях.
• запись вспомогательного голоса (бэк-вокала) допустима в том случае, если он не дублирует основной голос (мелодическую линию).
• при наличии у конкурсантов приглашенных бэк-вокалистов, исключается использование в инструментальной фонограмме вспомогательного голоса (бэк-вокала).
• хронометраж каждого произведения не должен превышать 4-х минут.
5.3. Музыкальное сопровождение исключительно на CD в MP3 формате, или MD-носителях
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! На одном носителе не более 1 трека. Наличие копии обязательно!!!
6. Жюри фестиваля-конкурса
6.1. Состав жюри фестиваля-конкурса формируется Оргкомитетом. 
В состав жюри могут входить:
- представители руководящего состава предприятий, учреждений и 
организаций всех форм собственности 
- ведущие специалисты и профессионалы культурно-просветительской 
Работы ГДК им.Горького и других учреждений культуры
- депутаты городского совета
- творческие работники ГДК им.Горького
- спонсоры
- звёзды украинской эстрады
- ведущие
- заслуженные деятели искусств Украины

Руководители, предоставившие участников на данном мероприятии, не могут принимать участие в качестве члена жюри.

6.2. Критерии оценки исполнительского мастерства участников фестиваля- конкурса:
• Профессионализм участников, качество исполняемого репертуара:
• ансамблевый строй;
• технический уровень исполняемых произведений;
• эмоциональность исполнения;
• трактовка произведения;
• сценическая культура участников;
6.3. Жюри фестиваля-конкурса имеет единоличное право подведения итогов фестиваля:
• разделить звание «лауреат» или «дипломант» (1, 2, 3 степени) между участниками;
• присуждать гран-при фестиваля-конкурса;
• награждать участников званием «лауреат» или «дипломант» (1, 2, 3 степени), дипломом с вручением памятного подарка;
• награждать дипломом или памятным подарком за лучшее исполнение отдельного произведения;
• присуждать специальный приз, в том числе лучшим преподавателям, руководителям художественной самодеятельности;
• вручать благодарственные письма лучшим преподавателям, руководителям художественной самодеятельности за подготовку и участие в фестивале-конкурсе;
• не присуждать никаких наград..

7. Порядок подведения итогов фестиваля-конкурса и награждение победителей

7.1. По каждой номинации фестиваля-конкурса жюри принимает решение путем обмена мнениями и голосованием. Решение жюри заносится в протокол, который подписывается всеми членами жюри.
Решение жюри объявляется в день проведения фестиваля-конкурса и пересмотру не подлежит.
Победители фестиваля-конкурса распределяются следующим образом:

7.2.Номинация «Эстрадный вокал»:
1 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
2 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
3 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз

7.3.Номинация «Авторская песня»:
1 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
2 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
3 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз

7.4.Номинация «Hip-hop, R&B»:
1 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
2 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз
3 место – диплом победителя и денежная премия или ценный приз

7.5. Организаторы совместно с членами жюри учреждают отдельный Спец-приз Обладатель Спец-приза получает диплом, ценный подарок а так же бесплатное участие в фестивале-конкурсе «ШТОЛЬНЯ - 2010».
7.6. Обладатели 1 мест так же получают право на бесплатное участие в фестивале-конкурсе «ШТОЛЬНЯ - 2010».
7.7. Организаторы совместно с членами жюри учреждают дополнительные поощрительные призы для участников фестиваля.
78. Фестиваль-конкурс завершается торжественным вручением наград победителям и гала-концертом лучших номеров участников а так же лауреатов и дипломантов.
8. Порядок подачи заявок
8.1. Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе коллектив или солист представляет:
предварительную анкету-заявку (прилагается); список участников коллектива; документы, подтверждающие возраст участников (оригиналы предъявляются по приезду); Время исполнения произведений.
8.2. Крайний срок подачи заявок – до 18 часов 21 мая 2010 г. Заявка подается в электронном виде по адресу alewtina2006@rambler.ru, факсу (06444) 4-30-96, или по адресу Украина, Луганская область г.Стаханов ул.Кирова 30 Городской Дворец культуры имени Горького
Внимание!!! Ваша заявка считается полученной в том случае, если Вы получили на неё ответ.
Оргкомитет оставляет за собой право после 21 мая отказывать в заявках, либо увеличивать организационный взнос.


9. Финансовые условия
9.1. Финансирование фестиваля-конкурса производится за счет добровольных и спонсорских пожертвований.
9.2. Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе за каждое участие должен быть оплачен организационный взнос.
Размер организационного взноса составляет:
• 75 гривен для солистов
• 150 гривен для дуэта 
• 225 гривен для трио
• 300 гривен для групп, ансамблей (за 4 человека. За каждого последующего – 75 грн.)
9.3. Взнос оплачивается по безналичному расчету:
9.4. Участники, оплачивающие взнос самостоятельно (как частные лица) производят оплату через отделения Ощадбанка
9.5. Организациям, оплачивающим взнос за участников, следует запросить у Дирекции (по телефону, факсу или электронной почте) счет на оплату взноса. Счет высылается факсом, Оригинал счета, счета-фактуры и акта выдается на руки участникам во время регистрации, при наличии доверенности от организации, оплатившей счет.
9.6. В платежном поручении или квитанции обязательно указывать фамилию участника или название коллектива, за который оплачивается взнос.
9.7. Желающие участвовать в нескольких номинациях оплачивают каждую номинацию полностью.
9.8. В исключительных случаях, по согласованию с Дирекцией, регистрационный взнос может быть внесен наличными деньгами в кассу Городского Дворца культуры имени Горького г.Стаханов
9.9. Банковские реквизиты для перечисления взноса:
ГДК им.Горького г.Стаханов ул.Кирова,30. Код 21849165 Р/счет 35429002000934 УГК г.Стаханов МФО 804013. С пометкой «Благотворительный взнос»

9.10. В квитанции или платежном поручении указывать: НДС не облагается. 
9.11. При заполнении квитанции или платежного поручения не допускается изменение в реквизитах ни одной буквы и цифры, в противном случае средства на счет конкурса не зачисляются и взнос считается не оплаченным. 
9.12. Оплаченный взнос возврату и изменению не подлежит.
9.13.Освобождаются от взноса социально незащищенные дети: воспитанники детских домов, учащихся школ-интернатов, сирот, семейных ансамблей с детьми, инвалиды, а так же приравненные к этой категории граждане Украины. Документы необходимо представить в оргкомитет предварительно.
9.14. Встреча и поселение: Оргкомитет занимается организацией встречи, расселения участников по предварительным заявкам. Заявка на проживание или встречу должна быть подана до 24 часов 21 мая 2010 г.
10.Условия проезда, проживания и питания
10.1. Проезд, проживание и питание — за счет участников или направляющей стороны. Размещение участников конкурса и сопровождающих лиц в гостиницах и общежитиях города осуществляется по предварительной заявке согласно сведениям анкеты-заявки. Комиссионный сбор за расселение составляет 20 гривен с человека (оплата на месте). Участники, не указавшие в анкете-заявке данные о бронировании – расселяются самостоятельно, без содействия дирекции.
10.2. Стоимость входного билета на мероприятие для зрителей (в том числе для сопровождающих, родителей) составляет 15 гривен с особы 
10.3. Вход для руководителей, предоставивших одного и более участников - без оплаты.
При регистрации выдается один бейдж для одного руководителя от одного коллектива.


10.5. Ориентировочные цены на проживание (по состоянию на 28.04.2010)
Цены, условия: Люкс-2-х местный - 390 грн/сутки, 1-местный – 260 грн/сутки
Полулюкс: 2-х местный – 215 грн/сутки, 1-местный – 150 грн/сутки.
Для коллективов, имеющих большое кол-во участников возможно поселение в общежитии. (Указывается в заявке и обговаривается с организаторами лично)

10.6. Иностранными участниками и гостями считаются лица, приезд которых на фестиваль-конкурс требует специального приглашения через Министерство иностранных дел. 

10.7. Оформление приглашения и визовая поддержка иностранных участников и гостей с последующей регистрацией производится за счет участника.

11. Дополнительные услуги

11.1. Транспортное обслуживание: С целью экономии средств участников Дирекция готова по предварительной заявке участников оказать содействие в заказе транспорта на вокзалы, а также не рекомендует участникам самостоятельно пользоваться услугами такси.

12. Программа фестиваля-конкурса.
27 мая - с 8-00 до 10.00 регистрация участников.
10.00 Репетиции, прослушивание
15-00 - Конкурс, награждение победителей, вручение Спец-премий и Гран-при фестиваля.
Данное положение является официальным приглашением на участие.
Страничка в контакте: http://vkontakte.ru/club15143567
Справки по тел. (06444) 4-30-94, 4-30-92, 099-299-88-88


Анкета-заявка
Участника I фестиваля-конкурса вокального молодежного творчества,
посвященного 75-летию Стахановского движения 
«ШТОЛЬНЯ»


1. Анкета принимается заполненной в электронном варианте

2. Участники малых ансамблей заполняет анкету каждый на себя отдельно, помечая единое название. Руководители крупных коллективов (от 3 участников и более) заполняют анкету на себя и прилагают копию паспорта (св-ва о рождении), копию идентификационного кода, 2 фотографии (портрет и полный рост), желательно промо-диск с аудио или видеоматериалом исполнителя или коллектива, список участников, учитывая музыкальное сопровождение, возраст и пол.

Организационная часть
1.Фамилия, имя, отчество (полностью) 
_____________________________________
__________________________________________________ _____________________
__________________________________________________ _____________________
2. Дата Рождения____________________________
3. Пол________________________
4.Название, адрес и телефон (факс, e-mail) представительства, (почтовый индекс указывать обязательно, для телефонов: междугородний код)____________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________

5. Адрес и контактные телефоны (факс, e-mail) участника (почтовый индекс указывать обязательно)
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________

6. Участие в других фестивалях._______________________________________ _______________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________

7.Настоящим участник подтверждает свое согласие с условиями Фестиваля-конкурса и обязуется оплатить регистрационный взнос на участие в фестивале в размере
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________
(Сумма взноса прописью)

«__»____________200__г. Подпись участника ________________

8. Плательщик (паспортные данные лица или банковские реквизиты учреждения, которое будет производить оплату регистрационного взноса):__________________________________________ _______
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________ 

ВНИМАНИЕ: В платежном поручении или квитанции обязательно указывать фамилию участника или название коллектива, за который оплачивается взнос.

9. Сведения о необходимости бронирования мест для проживания:
1)Всего мест ____________, в т.ч. 
2)мужчин ________________ 3)женщин _________________
10. Сведения о необходимости транспортных услуг (нужны, не нужны) /нужное подчеркнуть/

К анкете-заявке обязательно прилагаются: 
ксерокопия паспорта(св-ва о рождении, идентификационного кода)

Конкурсная часть
1.Название группы, творческий псевдоним и т.д. (полностью)
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________
2. Количественный состав____________________________________________ _______________________
3.Музыкальное сопровождение (фонограмма -1, живой звук, а капелла, другое(указать)_______________
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________
4.Страна и город, которые вы предоставляете: _________________________________________________
__________________________________________________ _______________________________________

5.Ваша основная профессия и место работы____________________________________________ _______ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________ 

6.Сколько лет вы пишите тексты песен, исполняете или сочиняете музыку (если нет, пропустить)_____
__________________________________________________ ________________________________________

Программа вашего выступления

1. Автор текста____________________________________________ _____________ 
(инициалы указывать обязательно)
2.Автор музыки____________________________________________ _____________
(инициалы указывать обязательно)

3.Название произведения______________________________________ ___________
(полное и точное)
4.Время звучания__________________________________________ _____________
(без времени звучания заявка к рассмотрению не принимается)

1. Автор текста____________________________________________ _____________ 
(инициалы указывать обязательно)
2.Автор музыки____________________________________________ _____________
(инициалы указывать обязательно)

3.Название произведения______________________________________ ___________
(полное и точное)
4.Время звучания__________________________________________ _____________
(без времени звучания заявка к рассмотрению не принимается)


Адреса для подачи Анкеты-заявки:

Иногородние и иностранные участники присылают Анкеты-заявки по почте, факсу или электронной почте (дублирование заявок нежелательно, в крайнем случае, необходимо делать пометки:

Адрес для подачи Анкеты-заявки: 
Украина, Луганская область, г.Стаханов ул.Кирова 30, Городской Дворец культуры имени Горького
e-mail: alewtina2006@rambler.ru с пометкой : (заявка на участие в фестивале-конкуре «Штольня»)

факс: (06444) 4-30-96
Тел. для справок: (06444) 4-30-94, 4-30-92, 099-299-88-88

(Время работы: с 9.00 до 18.00 кроме субботы и воскресенья).

----------


## E1enka

здравствуйте, а не подскажите есть что то для младшего возраста, 8 лет и не сильно дорого. мы из Донецка.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Алевтина*,
 Оставила одно сообщение о вашем фестивале, остальные удалены, т.к.у  нас не рекламная доска объявлений.

----------


## laskulja

Ищу отзывы о Международном фестивале-конкурсе "Дорогами успеха"  
Проводиться под Севастополем в пос Орловка  в молодёжном лагере "Звёздный берег"

----------


## SeregaKZ

Помогите пожалуйста найти конкурсы в Америке на ближайшие два месяца
Заранее Огромное Спасибо!

----------


## птичка-величка

3й Международный конкурс вокалистов ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ,
НОМИНАЦИИ
Соло:

а) эстрадный вокал

б) классический вокал

в) фольклор

г) молодые таланты (дети до 14 лет)

д) моя песня (оценивается песня, а не исполнитель)

е) рок-группа

 Дуэты, Трио.Победители выбираются из каждой номинации!

Конкурс проходит в два тура: первый тур по видеозаписи (DVD или CD),

второй тур –публичный.

http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

8(495)645-60-13, 8-909-914-41-85

----------


## gavriloff

будут ли фестивали в крыму летом?

----------


## Кармелита

Неплохой, быстро растущий конкурс всех номинаций инструмент.и вокального в Днепропетровске- Золотая лира  , в ноябре и в апреле ежегодно, мы участвовали-получили диплом дипломанта и остались довольны организацией, есть с чем сравнить. попробуйте.

----------


## sveta1594

Мы тоже там были имеем дипломы 2 степени, очень понравилось . Там же проходят и хореографические конкурсы  с не большим интервалом с вокальными конкурсами. А этой осенью Пектораль проводит конкурс в Крыму (и вокал и хореографии)

----------


## Mirga

:Ok: Вот я нашла недавно http://www.festivales.ucoz.ru/ Там есть "АЛТЫН МАЙДАН-Эльбрус" на март 2011. Алена со своим "Фейерверком" была недавно на "АЛТЫН МАЙДАНЕ-Татарстан". Это фестивали одного проекта "АЛТЫН МАЙДАН",  там еще и Болгария будет у них, и Турция, и Чечня вроде.

----------


## baranvagalina

Мы были на Всероссийском конкурсе "Голоса 21 века"- 2-й тур в г.Геленджике.Заняли 2 место!Теперь поедем во Владимир на 3-й тур.

----------


## marra99

В Днепропетровске ежегодно проходит вокальный фестиваль им.Б.Гмыри.только академический вокал от 10(мальчики от 8) до 35 лет. В начале апреля на базе консерватории. разделение на аматоров и профи.
 Очень нужны фестивали по Украине. У меня дети до 16 лет. Если есть инфа, скиньте,пожалуйста, на почту.

----------


## dniproestrada

Положення про І Міжнародну мегафест -імпрезу мистецтв « Слов’янські рапсодії »

І. Мета і завдання .
Щорічна мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” проводиться з метою розвитку
слов’янського аматорського мистецтва, відтворення та популяризації народних звичаїв, традицій
та обрядів, сприяння розширенню мистецько-художнього світогляду учасників, збагачення їх
духовності, пошуку і підтримки здібних, обдарованих особистостей, встановлення тісних творчих
стосунків між аматорами України, країн СНД та Європи .
Вибіркові фестивалі імпрези проводяться в Україні, в столиці Придніпров’я - у м. Дніпропетровськ.

ІІ. Організатори імпрези.
Мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” заснована і проводиться Асоціацією
діячів естрадного мистецтва України, при сприянні міністерства культури і туризму України,
Національної телерадіокомпанії України, державної ТРК «Всесвітня служба Українського
телебачення і радіо», управління культури і туризму Дніпропетровської облдержадміністрації,
Дніпропетровської обласної ради, Дніпропетровської міської ради, Дніпропетровської державної
обласної телерадіокомпанії.

ІІІ. Умови та порядок проведення імпрези.
Мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” проводиться щорічно . В рамках імпрези
проводяться чотири вибіркові фестивалі та фінальний фестиваль, в якому беруть участь
переможці вибіркових заходів . Фінальний фестиваль «Зоряна рапсодія» відбудеться влітку 2012
року на теренах мальовничого морського узбережжя. Положення про участь у фінальному заході
імпрези буде вручено чи надіслано додатково переможцям вибіркових фестивалів. Положення про
вибірковий фестиваль є незмінним та єдиним для вибіркових фестивалів. Вибіркові фестивалі
відбудуться взимку, навесні, влітку та восени 2011 року. Фестивалі відбуваються за конкурсною
основою.

1.Положення про вибіркові фестивалі.
Фестиваль «Снігова рапсодія» відбудеться 28-30 січня 2011 року, фестиваль «Квіткова
рапсодія» відбудеться 22-24 квітня 2011 року, фестиваль «Сонячна рапсодія» відбудеться 24-26
червня 2011 року, фестиваль «Оксамитова рапсодія» відбудеться 28-30 жовтня 2011 року.

2.Умови та порядок проведення вибіркових фестивалів.

Місце проведення: м. Дніпропетровськ.
До участі у фестивалі запрошуються дитячі, юнацькі та дорослі творчі колективи, артисти з усіх
країн світу, які творчим вогнем осяють собі шлях до перемоги у 10-ти номінаціях:
- вокальне мистецтво(естрадний, джазовий, народний, академічний спів тощо) ;
- хореографічне мистецтво(естрадний, народний, бальний, класичний, сучасний танець тощо) ;
- інструментальне мистецтво(естрадне, джазове, народне, класичне тощо) ;
- циркове та оригінальне мистецтво (пантоміма, еквілібристика, велофігуристи,жонглювання, музична
ексцентріада, ілюзіон, ляльки, акробатика, пластичний етюд, антипод, каучук, клоунада тощо) ;
- розмовне мистецтво та конферанс (гумор, пародії, сатира, байки, анекдоти, віршування, тощо) ;
- фольклорне мистецтво(народні обряди та звичаї) ;
- декоративно-прикладне мистецтво (вишивки, килими, писанки, предмети декоративного розпису,
доробки з лози, соломи, глини, металу та скла, фольклорні ляльки тощо) ;
- образотворче мистецтво(живопис, скульптура, графіка тощо) ;
- фотографічне мистецтво (п'ять доробок на тему "Мій рідний край. Розмір роботи не менше 20х30см) ;
- відеографічне мистецтво (один доробок на тему "Моя родина і моя країна". Тривалість відеофільму до 10 хвилин, записаний у форматах avi,mpeg чи dvd ) .

3.Вікові категорії для всіх номінацій:
Молодша - А – 4 -10 років
Середня - В – 11-17 років
Старша - С – 18-24 років
Доросла - D – 25 -31 року
Поважна - Е – 32 років і вище
Вікова категорія учасників ансамблів, колективів, гуртів, тощо (вокальних, хореографічних,
циркових, тощо) визначається за віком старшого учасника. Учасникам фестивалю надається
право взяти участь у всіх номінаціях, як у своїй віковій категорії, так і в інших , за умови сплати
внеску в кожній номінації та категорії , конкурсант має право виступати зі своїм концертмейстером
(про це треба обов’язково зазначити в заявці). Кожному фестивальнику надається репетиція (в
залежності від номінації) тривалістю до 3 хвилин. Всі прослуховування відбуваються публічно.
Оргкомітет мегафест–імпрези мистецтв «Слов’янські рапсодії» залишає за собою виключне
право змінювати умови та місце проведення вибіркових та заключного фестивалів імпрези.

4.Вимоги до програми фестивальників у номінаціях по жанрам, термін програми:
Категорії A, B, C, D, E.

Вокальне мистецтво:
Академічний, народний спів
Соло/дует – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 7 до 12 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Хор – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Естрадний, джазовий спів, тощо
Соло/дует – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 7 осіб) – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.

Хореографічне мистецтво:
Хореографія: класична, народна, сучасна, естрадна, тощо
Соло/дует/тріо – 1-2 номера до 7 хв.
Гурт (4-11 учасників) – 1-2 номера до 8 хв.
Ансамбль (від 12 учасників) – 1-2 номера до 9 хв.

Інструментальне мистецтво :
Соло/дует/тріо –1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 4 до 12 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 7 хв.
Оркестри (від 12 осіб) - 1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 10 хв.

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво :
1- 2 номера тривалістю до 10 хв.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс :
1- 4 номера тривалістю до 8 хв.

Фольклорне мистецтво:

1- 2 номера тривалістю до 15 хв.

Для учасників із України один твір бажано - українською, а для учасників СНД та Європи мова
творів – довільна. Музичним супроводом для співацьких колективів та окремих виконавців може
бути інструментальний супровід, концертмейстер або фонограма (-) на MD та CD носіях.
На фестивальну виставку «Слов’янські візерунки» майстри аматорського ужиткового мистецтва ,
художники, скульптори подають на розгляд журі не більше п’яти доробок з позначками (вид рукоділля,назва твору, автор, країна, місто, область). Твори учасників виставки , після її проведення
повертаються власникам.

5.Технічні умови
Вокальне,хореографічне, інструментальне, циркове та оригінальне мистецтво:
Фонограми фестивальників мають бути високоякісні, записані на МD, СD, тощо - якщо фонограма
низької якості, це вплине на остаточне рішення журі фестивалю.
Кожна композиція має бути записана на окремому носії з назвою твору, автора музики, тексту,
тривалості виконання та назви ансамблю чи прізвища фестивальника.
Фонограма має бути встановлена на початок супроводу.
Співакам забороняється:
виступати під фонограму « + » та використовувати фонограми, в яких бек-вокал дублює партію
соліста;

6. Порядок подання документів.
Реєстрація учасників фестивалю:
Заявка-анкета, копія свідоцтва про народження (паспорта), 2 фотокартки (на фестивальний
пропуск – бейдж ) та добровільний внесок повинні бути надіслані до 22 січня 2011 року (Снігова
рапсодія), до 16 квітня 2011 року(Квіткова рапсодія), до 18 червня 2011 року(Сонячна рапсодія), до
22 жовтня 2011 року (Оксамитова рапсодія). Заявки - анкети, надіслані із запізненням - не
розглядаються.

Документи надсилаються до Дирекції фестивалю, за адресою:
ДОО ТС «АДЕМУ», «Слов’янські рапсодії»,
поштове відділення № 8, а/с № 775, Дніпропетровськ, Україна 49008.
на е-mail: dniproestrada@i.ua , dniproestrada@ukr.net , estrada@dnepr.com .
на тел. /факс (+038)785-92-26, 056-770-88-13

Зразок заявки-анкети можна знайти на website Асоціації : www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com
Заявка-анкета, підписана конкурсантом або викладачем, є свідченням про те, що учасник згоден з
умовами Положення про вибірковий фестиваль і буде їх дотримуватись. Оргкомітет не несе
відповідальності за втрату документів під час пересилання поштою. Заявка-анкета заповнюється
виключно друкованими літерами.

7. Фінансові умови.
Участь у фестивалі можлива виключно тільки за умови сплати учасником добровільного внеску.
Оплата добровільного внеску у розмірі 50% на поточний рахунок Асоціації для всіх учасників
здійснюється в національній валюті України. Інші 50% - по прибуттю на фестиваль.
Якщо учасник сплатив добровільний внесок, але за якихсь форс-мажорних обставин не зміг взяти
участь у фестивалі, то внесок зараховується як за участь у наступному вибірковому фестивалі.
Наявність коштів учасника на поточному рахунку є підтвердженням того, що фестивальник уклав
усну угоду між ним та організаторами фестивального дійства, згоден із усіма пунктами Поло -
ження і зобов’язується їх неухильно виконувати. Добровільний внесок учасникам фестивальної
імпрези не повертається. Проїзд учасників фестивалю та інших супроводжуючих осіб до м. Дніпро-
петровська та в зворотному напрямку, перебування та харчування на період проведення фести-
валю фінансується за рахунок учасника або за рахунок благодійних та спонсорських внесків
відряджуючих організацій.Оргкомітет залишає за собою право індексувати добровільний внесок щодо інфляції, на момент проведення вибіркових та фінального етапів мегафесту.

(квитанцію добровільного внеску можна взяти на сайті: www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com)

Академічний, народний спів :
категорії: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 особу
Соло/дует - 300 грн.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) - 200 грн.
Ансамблі (від 7 до 12 осіб) – 150 грн.
Хор ( з колективу) – 1200 грн.

Естрадний, джазовий, тощо:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует – 300 грн.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) - 200 грн.
Ансамблі (від 7 осіб) – 150 грн.

Хореографія: естрадна, класична, народна, бальна, сучасна, спортивна, тощо:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует/тріо - 150 грн.
Гурт (4-11осіб) – 120 грн.
Ансамбль (від 12 осіб) – 100 грн.

Інструментальне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует/тріо - 250 грн
Ансамблі (від 4 до 12 осіб) – 150 грн.
Оркестр (з колективу) - 1200

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Фольклорне мистецтво:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 150 грн.

Декоративно-прикладне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу - 250 грн

Образотворче мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу - 250 грн

Фотографічне мистецтво та відеографічне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Реквізити для перерахування коштів:
Одержувач:

ДОО ТС «АДЕМУ», код ЄДРПОУ 37375936 , п /р 2600336837401 ,
Відділення № 1 ПАТ « ЕНЕРГОБАНК » в м. Дніпропетровськ, МФО 300272

8.Фестивальні прослуховування:
Критерії оцінки виступу фестивальників.

Вокальне мистецтво :
- чистота інтонування, відповідність репертуару вокально-технічним і віковим особливостям
виконавців, володіння навичками вокального мистецтва, якість супроводу, емоційність виступу,
виконавська майстерність, сценічна культура, естетика зовнішнього вигляду, реалізація художнього
задуму на основі усвідомлення музичної форми твору, відповідність репертуару традиціям і
звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність
костюмів, декорацій, етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській
мистецькій традиції, автентичність виступу, використання діалекту, мелосу, музичного супроводу,
збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Хореографічне мистецтво:
- оригінальність постановки номера, дотримання танцювальної лексики, виконавська та авторська
майстерність, техніка виконання рухів ,музичний і танцювальний матеріал, естетика костюмів і
реквізиту, загальне артистичне враження, відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни,
місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність костюмів, декорацій,
етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській мистецькій традиції,
автентичність виступу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Інструментальне мистецтво:
художній рівень репертуару, виконавська техніка та майстерність, елементи імпровізації, розкриття
музичного змісту твору, сценічна культура, збереження регіональних виконавських особливостей
(етнічна чистота), комплектність колективу (для ансамблів), відповідність репертуару традиціям і
звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, використання
мелосу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво:
рівень циркової підготовки і виконавська майстерність, технічні можливості виконавців, артистизм,
сценічність ( пластика, костюм, культура виконання), творчий підхід до підбору репертуару,
складність виконуваної програми, сценічне оформлення програми, реквізит, відповідність
репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий
учасник, тощо.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс:
рівень виконавської майстерності, сценічна культура, лексика та дикція, тембр, сила голосу,
сценічний костюм, артистизм, оригінальність твору, використання творів народного спрямування,
відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє окремий
учасник, тощо.

Фольклорне мистецтво:
- творча індивідуальність, узгодженість тексту твору з мелодикою, емоційність виконання, сценічна
культура, акторська майстерність відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни,
місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність костюмів, декорацій,
етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській мистецько-побутовій
традиції, автентичність виступу, використання діалекту, місцевих говірок, мелосу, музичного
супроводу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Декоративно-прикладне мистецтво та образотворче мистецтво:
творча індивідуальність і майстерність автора, знання основ композиції, володіння технікою, в якій
зроблено доробок, оригінальність та розкриття теми, художній смак і бачення перспективи, колірне
рішення, знання і відображення національної культури, естетична цінність, художній рівень та
індивідуальність виконання, відповідність народним традиціям, композиційна досконалість доробку,
його жанрові різновиди, відображення місцевого колориту, багатство індивідуальних творчих
прийомів, якість оформлення доробок, тощо.

Фотографічне мистецтво - відеографічне мистецтво:
- власна творча неповторність, композиційна досконалість доробку повнота розкриття його теми  та
художніх образів, оригінальність образно-художнього мислення, творча фантазія, досконалість
мови фото та відео матеріалу, тощо.

Порядок прослуховувань
Учасникам фестивалю надається право взяти участь у всіх номінаціях, як у своїй віковій категорії,
так і в інших , за умови сплати внеску в кожній номінації та категорії , за рахунок учасника
фестивалю оргкомітет забезпечує фестивальника концертмейстером (про це треба обов’язково
зазначити в заявці);
порядок фестивальних виступів учасників у кожній номінації, визначається порядковим номером
надходження заявки-анкети до Дирекції ;

кожному фестивальнику надається репетиція (в залежності від номінації) тривалістю до 3 хвилин;
Склад журі призначається оргкомітетом Фестивалю за 30 днів до його відкриття. Оцінку виступів
учасників фестивальних прослуховувань здійснює журі, до складу якого входять провідні митці та
діячі культури України. Всі прослуховування відбуваються публічно. Журі оцінює виступи за 10-ти
бальною системою. Оцінки виступів проводяться таємним голосуванням. Журі фестивалю за
згодою всіх членів має право прийняти рішення про скорочення програм, припинення виступу,
який виходить за межі регламенту. Остаточний розподіл місць серед учасників прослуховувань
визначається на заключному засіданні журі (окремо у кожній номінації) відкритим голосуванням,
по кожній кандидатурі. За рішенням журі Гран-прі може не присуджуватись в окремих номінаціях
Доробки художників, фотомайстрів та народних умільців-ремісників після проведення виставки
повертаються власникам. Рішенням журі звання лауреатів можуть подвоюватися (в залежності
від рівня виконавської майстерності конкурсантів). За ініціативою державних установ,
громадських організацій та об’єднань, підприємців, фондів журі має право присудити додаткові
спеціальні дипломи, призи за кращий пісенний твір, танець, доробки самодіяльного ужиткового
мистецтва, тощо. Рішення журі фестивалю є остаточним і оскарженню не підлягає .

9. Премії, нагороди та заохочення фестивальників

Оргкомітет фестивалю встановив наступні почесні звання та нагороди для учасників:
Гран - Прі фестивалю(у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат І премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат ІІ премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат ІІІ премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Приз глядачів;
Дипломант фестивалю (отримують всі інші учасники, які не отримали звання лауреата та гран-прі);
Спеціальні премії та призи – у різних номінаціях (не менше 10-ти номінацій) можливі від будь-яких
інших організацій або спонсорів фестивалю.

Примітки:
Переможці нагороджуються ексклюзивними статуетками та відзнаками із зображенням
фестивальної символіки, дипломами і цінними подарунками від організаторів, меценатів та
спонсорів, на Гала-концерті переможців фестивалю, який відбудеться в одному із центральних
концертних залів міста, за підтримки ЗМІ.
Концертмейстери (академічний та народний вокал) отримують Дипломи Лауреатів та Дипломантів,
як і солісти, викладачі, вихованці яких стали Лауреатами чи Дипломантами, отримують Диплом фестивалю.
Асоціація організовує концерти за участю лауреатів та дипломантів вибіркових фестивалів, що
проходитимуть протягом поточного року в різних містах України та за кордоном. Дипломанти
вибіркового фестивалю можуть брати участь у наступних вибіркових фестивалях мегафест-імпрези
« Слов’янські рапсодії ».

Інші положення
За бажанням учасників Дирекція фестивалю може надавати такі послуги:
Бронювання місць в готелях або гуртожитках, організація харчування (1-2-х разове за кошти
учасників).Зазначити про це потрібно у заявці-анкеті або замовити послуги не пізніше двох тижнів
до початку фестивалю.
За рахунок учасника фестивалю оргкомітет забезпечує фестивальника концертмейстером(про це
треба обов’язково зазначити в заявці);
Підготувати екскурсійну програму (за попередньою домовленістю та за кошти учасників)
Організувати трансфер з аеропорту, вокзалів, перевезення по Дніпропетровську (за попередньою
домовленістю та за кошти учасників)
Оргкомітет не забезпечує учасників фестивалю, їх концертмейстерів та супроводжуючих осіб будь-
якими видами страхування
Дирекція не бере на себе ніякої відповідальності перед особами, які супроводжують учасників
фестивалю.
З питань бронювання місць та харчування звертатись за тел. 096-932-36-54 - Світлана Тимофіївна.

VІІ. Інформаційне забезпечення фестивалю
Фестивальна імпреза буде висвітлюватись Національною телерадіокомпанією України,
Дніпропетровською державною обласною телерадіокомпанією, місцевим телебаченням та
радіомовленням, комерційними телекомпаніями, друкованими виданнями та в мережі
Інтернету та на офіційній web-сторінці Асоціації діячів естрадного мистецтва України .
Учасники, які бажають взяти участь у мегафест-імпрезі "Слов’янські рапсодії ”, можуть
отримати вичерпну інформацію щодо його проведення у Дирекції за тел.:
(+38)785-92-26,(+38)068-444-38-48,(+38)098-9-202-303, (+38)050-941-91-15,
(+38)068-401-29-01,(+38)096-512-72-00 та на сайті ДОО ТС « АДЕМУ » :
http://www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com

----------


## dniproestrada

Положення про І Міжнародну мегафест -імпрезу мистецтв « Слов’янські рапсодії »

І. Мета і завдання .
Щорічна мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” проводиться з метою розвитку
слов’янського аматорського мистецтва, відтворення та популяризації народних звичаїв, традицій
та обрядів, сприяння розширенню мистецько-художнього світогляду учасників, збагачення їх
духовності, пошуку і підтримки здібних, обдарованих особистостей, встановлення тісних творчих
стосунків між аматорами України, країн СНД та Європи .
Вибіркові фестивалі імпрези проводяться в Україні, в столиці Придніпров’я - у м. Дніпропетровськ.

ІІ. Організатори імпрези.
Мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” заснована і проводиться Асоціацією
діячів естрадного мистецтва України, при сприянні міністерства культури і туризму України,
Національної телерадіокомпанії України, державної ТРК «Всесвітня служба Українського
телебачення і радіо», управління культури і туризму Дніпропетровської облдержадміністрації,
Дніпропетровської обласної ради, Дніпропетровської міської ради, Дніпропетровської державної
обласної телерадіокомпанії.

ІІІ. Умови та порядок проведення імпрези.
Мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” проводиться щорічно . В рамках імпрези
проводяться чотири вибіркові фестивалі та фінальний фестиваль, в якому беруть участь
переможці вибіркових заходів . Фінальний фестиваль «Зоряна рапсодія» відбудеться влітку 2012
року на теренах мальовничого морського узбережжя. Положення про участь у фінальному заході
імпрези буде вручено чи надіслано додатково переможцям вибіркових фестивалів. Положення про
вибірковий фестиваль є незмінним та єдиним для вибіркових фестивалів. Вибіркові фестивалі
відбудуться взимку, навесні, влітку та восени 2011 року. Фестивалі відбуваються за конкурсною
основою.

1.Положення про вибіркові фестивалі.
Фестиваль «Снігова рапсодія» відбудеться 28-30 січня 2011 року, фестиваль «Квіткова
рапсодія» відбудеться 22-24 квітня 2011 року, фестиваль «Сонячна рапсодія» відбудеться 24-26
червня 2011 року, фестиваль «Оксамитова рапсодія» відбудеться 28-30 жовтня 2011 року.

2.Умови та порядок проведення вибіркових фестивалів.

Місце проведення: м. Дніпропетровськ.
До участі у фестивалі запрошуються дитячі, юнацькі та дорослі творчі колективи, артисти з усіх
країн світу, які творчим вогнем осяють собі шлях до перемоги у 10-ти номінаціях:
- вокальне мистецтво(естрадний, джазовий, народний, академічний спів тощо) ;
- хореографічне мистецтво(естрадний, народний, бальний, класичний, сучасний танець тощо) ;
- інструментальне мистецтво(естрадне, джазове, народне, класичне тощо) ;
- циркове та оригінальне мистецтво (пантоміма, еквілібристика, велофігуристи,жонглювання, музична
ексцентріада, ілюзіон, ляльки, акробатика, пластичний етюд, антипод, каучук, клоунада тощо) ;
- розмовне мистецтво та конферанс (гумор, пародії, сатира, байки, анекдоти, віршування, тощо) ;
- фольклорне мистецтво(народні обряди та звичаї) ;
- декоративно-прикладне мистецтво (вишивки, килими, писанки, предмети декоративного розпису,
доробки з лози, соломи, глини, металу та скла, фольклорні ляльки тощо) ;
- образотворче мистецтво(живопис, скульптура, графіка тощо) ;
- фотографічне мистецтво (п'ять доробок на тему "Мій рідний край. Розмір роботи не менше 20х30см) ;
- відеографічне мистецтво (один доробок на тему "Моя родина і моя країна". Тривалість відеофільму до 10 хвилин, записаний у форматах avi,mpeg чи dvd ) .

3.Вікові категорії для всіх номінацій:
Молодша - А – 4 -10 років
Середня - В – 11-17 років
Старша - С – 18-24 років
Доросла - D – 25 -31 року
Поважна - Е – 32 років і вище
Вікова категорія учасників ансамблів, колективів, гуртів, тощо (вокальних, хореографічних,
циркових, тощо) визначається за віком старшого учасника. Учасникам фестивалю надається
право взяти участь у всіх номінаціях, як у своїй віковій категорії, так і в інших , за умови сплати
внеску в кожній номінації та категорії , конкурсант має право виступати зі своїм концертмейстером
(про це треба обов’язково зазначити в заявці). Кожному фестивальнику надається репетиція (в
залежності від номінації) тривалістю до 3 хвилин. Всі прослуховування відбуваються публічно.
Оргкомітет мегафест–імпрези мистецтв «Слов’янські рапсодії» залишає за собою виключне
право змінювати умови та місце проведення вибіркових та заключного фестивалів імпрези.

4.Вимоги до програми фестивальників у номінаціях по жанрам, термін програми:
Категорії A, B, C, D, E.

Вокальне мистецтво:
Академічний, народний спів
Соло/дует – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 7 до 12 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Хор – 1-2 різножанрові пісні до 7 хв.
Естрадний, джазовий спів, тощо
Соло/дует – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 7 осіб) – 1-2 пісні до 7 хв.

Хореографічне мистецтво:
Хореографія: класична, народна, сучасна, естрадна, тощо
Соло/дует/тріо – 1-2 номера до 7 хв.
Гурт (4-11 учасників) – 1-2 номера до 8 хв.
Ансамбль (від 12 учасників) – 1-2 номера до 9 хв.

Інструментальне мистецтво :
Соло/дует/тріо –1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 7 хв.
Ансамблі (від 4 до 12 осіб) – 1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 7 хв.
Оркестри (від 12 осіб) - 1-2 різножанрові інструментовки до 10 хв.

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво :
1- 2 номера тривалістю до 10 хв.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс :
1- 4 номера тривалістю до 8 хв.

Фольклорне мистецтво:

1- 2 номера тривалістю до 15 хв.

Для учасників із України один твір бажано - українською, а для учасників СНД та Європи мова
творів – довільна. Музичним супроводом для співацьких колективів та окремих виконавців може
бути інструментальний супровід, концертмейстер або фонограма (-) на MD та CD носіях.
На фестивальну виставку «Слов’янські візерунки» майстри аматорського ужиткового мистецтва ,
художники, скульптори подають на розгляд журі не більше п’яти доробок з позначками (вид рукоділля,назва твору, автор, країна, місто, область). Твори учасників виставки , після її проведення
повертаються власникам.

5.Технічні умови
Вокальне,хореографічне, інструментальне, циркове та оригінальне мистецтво:
Фонограми фестивальників мають бути високоякісні, записані на МD, СD, тощо - якщо фонограма
низької якості, це вплине на остаточне рішення журі фестивалю.
Кожна композиція має бути записана на окремому носії з назвою твору, автора музики, тексту,
тривалості виконання та назви ансамблю чи прізвища фестивальника.
Фонограма має бути встановлена на початок супроводу.
Співакам забороняється:
виступати під фонограму « + » та використовувати фонограми, в яких бек-вокал дублює партію
соліста;

6. Порядок подання документів.
Реєстрація учасників фестивалю:
Заявка-анкета, копія свідоцтва про народження (паспорта), 2 фотокартки (на фестивальний
пропуск – бейдж ) та добровільний внесок повинні бути надіслані до 22 січня 2011 року (Снігова
рапсодія), до 16 квітня 2011 року(Квіткова рапсодія), до 18 червня 2011 року(Сонячна рапсодія), до
22 жовтня 2011 року (Оксамитова рапсодія). Заявки - анкети, надіслані із запізненням - не
розглядаються.

Документи надсилаються до Дирекції фестивалю, за адресою:
ДОО ТС «АДЕМУ», «Слов’янські рапсодії»,
поштове відділення № 8, а/с № 775, Дніпропетровськ, Україна 49008.
на е-mail: dniproestrada@i.ua , dniproestrada@ukr.net , estrada@dnepr.com .
на тел. /факс (+038)785-92-26, 056-770-88-13

Зразок заявки-анкети можна знайти на website Асоціації : www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com
Заявка-анкета, підписана конкурсантом або викладачем, є свідченням про те, що учасник згоден з
умовами Положення про вибірковий фестиваль і буде їх дотримуватись. Оргкомітет не несе
відповідальності за втрату документів під час пересилання поштою. Заявка-анкета заповнюється
виключно друкованими літерами.

7. Фінансові умови.
Участь у фестивалі можлива виключно тільки за умови сплати учасником добровільного внеску.
Оплата добровільного внеску у розмірі 50% на поточний рахунок Асоціації для всіх учасників
здійснюється в національній валюті України. Інші 50% - по прибуттю на фестиваль.
Якщо учасник сплатив добровільний внесок, але за якихсь форс-мажорних обставин не зміг взяти
участь у фестивалі, то внесок зараховується як за участь у наступному вибірковому фестивалі.
Наявність коштів учасника на поточному рахунку є підтвердженням того, що фестивальник уклав
усну угоду між ним та організаторами фестивального дійства, згоден із усіма пунктами Поло -
ження і зобов’язується їх неухильно виконувати. Добровільний внесок учасникам фестивальної
імпрези не повертається. Проїзд учасників фестивалю та інших супроводжуючих осіб до м. Дніпро-
петровська та в зворотному напрямку, перебування та харчування на період проведення фести-
валю фінансується за рахунок учасника або за рахунок благодійних та спонсорських внесків
відряджуючих організацій.Оргкомітет залишає за собою право індексувати добровільний внесок щодо інфляції, на момент проведення вибіркових та фінального етапів мегафесту.

(квитанцію добровільного внеску можна взяти на сайті: www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com)

Академічний, народний спів :
категорії: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 особу
Соло/дует - 300 грн.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) - 200 грн.
Ансамблі (від 7 до 12 осіб) – 150 грн.
Хор ( з колективу) – 1200 грн.

Естрадний, джазовий, тощо:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует – 300 грн.
Камерні ансамблі (до 6 осіб) - 200 грн.
Ансамблі (від 7 осіб) – 150 грн.

Хореографія: естрадна, класична, народна, бальна, сучасна, спортивна, тощо:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует/тріо - 150 грн.
Гурт (4-11осіб) – 120 грн.
Ансамбль (від 12 осіб) – 100 грн.

Інструментальне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу
Соло/дует/тріо - 250 грн
Ансамблі (від 4 до 12 осіб) – 150 грн.
Оркестр (з колективу) - 1200

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Фольклорне мистецтво:
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 150 грн.

Декоративно-прикладне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу - 250 грн

Образотворче мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу - 250 грн

Фотографічне мистецтво та відеографічне мистецтво :
категорії: A, B, C, D, E за 1 особу – 250 грн.

Реквізити для перерахування коштів:
Одержувач:

ДОО ТС «АДЕМУ», код ЄДРПОУ 37375936 , п /р 2600336837401 ,
Відділення № 1 ПАТ « ЕНЕРГОБАНК » в м. Дніпропетровськ, МФО 300272

8.Фестивальні прослуховування:
Критерії оцінки виступу фестивальників.

Вокальне мистецтво :
- чистота інтонування, відповідність репертуару вокально-технічним і віковим особливостям
виконавців, володіння навичками вокального мистецтва, якість супроводу, емоційність виступу,
виконавська майстерність, сценічна культура, естетика зовнішнього вигляду, реалізація художнього
задуму на основі усвідомлення музичної форми твору, відповідність репертуару традиціям і
звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність
костюмів, декорацій, етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській
мистецькій традиції, автентичність виступу, використання діалекту, мелосу, музичного супроводу,
збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Хореографічне мистецтво:
- оригінальність постановки номера, дотримання танцювальної лексики, виконавська та авторська
майстерність, техніка виконання рухів ,музичний і танцювальний матеріал, естетика костюмів і
реквізиту, загальне артистичне враження, відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни,
місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність костюмів, декорацій,
етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській мистецькій традиції,
автентичність виступу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Інструментальне мистецтво:
художній рівень репертуару, виконавська техніка та майстерність, елементи імпровізації, розкриття
музичного змісту твору, сценічна культура, збереження регіональних виконавських особливостей
(етнічна чистота), комплектність колективу (для ансамблів), відповідність репертуару традиціям і
звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, використання
мелосу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Циркове та оригінальне мистецтво:
рівень циркової підготовки і виконавська майстерність, технічні можливості виконавців, артистизм,
сценічність ( пластика, костюм, культура виконання), творчий підхід до підбору репертуару,
складність виконуваної програми, сценічне оформлення програми, реквізит, відповідність
репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий
учасник, тощо.

Розмовне мистецтво та конферанс:
рівень виконавської майстерності, сценічна культура, лексика та дикція, тембр, сила голосу,
сценічний костюм, артистизм, оригінальність твору, використання творів народного спрямування,
відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни, місцевості, яку представляє окремий
учасник, тощо.

Фольклорне мистецтво:
- творча індивідуальність, узгодженість тексту твору з мелодикою, емоційність виконання, сценічна
культура, акторська майстерність відповідність репертуару традиціям і звичаям тієї країни,
місцевості, яку представляє колектив або окремий учасник, відповідність костюмів, декорацій,
етнографічної атрибутики та іншого сценічного реквізиту слов’янській мистецько-побутовій
традиції, автентичність виступу, використання діалекту, місцевих говірок, мелосу, музичного
супроводу, збереження місцевих особливостей у манері виконання, тощо.

Декоративно-прикладне мистецтво та образотворче мистецтво:
творча індивідуальність і майстерність автора, знання основ композиції, володіння технікою, в якій
зроблено доробок, оригінальність та розкриття теми, художній смак і бачення перспективи, колірне
рішення, знання і відображення національної культури, естетична цінність, художній рівень та
індивідуальність виконання, відповідність народним традиціям, композиційна досконалість доробку,
його жанрові різновиди, відображення місцевого колориту, багатство індивідуальних творчих
прийомів, якість оформлення доробок, тощо.

Фотографічне мистецтво - відеографічне мистецтво:
- власна творча неповторність, композиційна досконалість доробку повнота розкриття його теми  та
художніх образів, оригінальність образно-художнього мислення, творча фантазія, досконалість
мови фото та відео матеріалу, тощо.

Порядок прослуховувань
Учасникам фестивалю надається право взяти участь у всіх номінаціях, як у своїй віковій категорії,
так і в інших , за умови сплати внеску в кожній номінації та категорії , за рахунок учасника
фестивалю оргкомітет забезпечує фестивальника концертмейстером (про це треба обов’язково
зазначити в заявці);
порядок фестивальних виступів учасників у кожній номінації, визначається порядковим номером
надходження заявки-анкети до Дирекції ;

кожному фестивальнику надається репетиція (в залежності від номінації) тривалістю до 3 хвилин;
Склад журі призначається оргкомітетом Фестивалю за 30 днів до його відкриття. Оцінку виступів
учасників фестивальних прослуховувань здійснює журі, до складу якого входять провідні митці та
діячі культури України. Всі прослуховування відбуваються публічно. Журі оцінює виступи за 10-ти
бальною системою. Оцінки виступів проводяться таємним голосуванням. Журі фестивалю за
згодою всіх членів має право прийняти рішення про скорочення програм, припинення виступу,
який виходить за межі регламенту. Остаточний розподіл місць серед учасників прослуховувань
визначається на заключному засіданні журі (окремо у кожній номінації) відкритим голосуванням,
по кожній кандидатурі. За рішенням журі Гран-прі може не присуджуватись в окремих номінаціях
Доробки художників, фотомайстрів та народних умільців-ремісників після проведення виставки
повертаються власникам. Рішенням журі звання лауреатів можуть подвоюватися (в залежності
від рівня виконавської майстерності конкурсантів). За ініціативою державних установ,
громадських організацій та об’єднань, підприємців, фондів журі має право присудити додаткові
спеціальні дипломи, призи за кращий пісенний твір, танець, доробки самодіяльного ужиткового
мистецтва, тощо. Рішення журі фестивалю є остаточним і оскарженню не підлягає .

9. Премії, нагороди та заохочення фестивальників

Оргкомітет фестивалю встановив наступні почесні звання та нагороди для учасників:
Гран - Прі фестивалю(у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат І премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат ІІ премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Лауреат ІІІ премії (у кожній віковій категорії);
Приз глядачів;
Дипломант фестивалю (отримують всі інші учасники, які не отримали звання лауреата та гран-прі);
Спеціальні премії та призи – у різних номінаціях (не менше 10-ти номінацій) можливі від будь-яких
інших організацій або спонсорів фестивалю.

Примітки:
Переможці нагороджуються ексклюзивними статуетками та відзнаками із зображенням
фестивальної символіки, дипломами і цінними подарунками від організаторів, меценатів та
спонсорів, на Гала-концерті переможців фестивалю, який відбудеться в одному із центральних
концертних залів міста, за підтримки ЗМІ.
Концертмейстери (академічний та народний вокал) отримують Дипломи Лауреатів та Дипломантів,
як і солісти, викладачі, вихованці яких стали Лауреатами чи Дипломантами, отримують Диплом фестивалю.
Асоціація організовує концерти за участю лауреатів та дипломантів вибіркових фестивалів, що
проходитимуть протягом поточного року в різних містах України та за кордоном. Дипломанти
вибіркового фестивалю можуть брати участь у наступних вибіркових фестивалях мегафест-імпрези
« Слов’янські рапсодії ».

Інші положення
За бажанням учасників Дирекція фестивалю може надавати такі послуги:
Бронювання місць в готелях або гуртожитках, організація харчування (1-2-х разове за кошти
учасників).Зазначити про це потрібно у заявці-анкеті або замовити послуги не пізніше двох тижнів
до початку фестивалю.
За рахунок учасника фестивалю оргкомітет забезпечує фестивальника концертмейстером(про це
треба обов’язково зазначити в заявці);
Підготувати екскурсійну програму (за попередньою домовленістю та за кошти учасників)
Організувати трансфер з аеропорту, вокзалів, перевезення по Дніпропетровську (за попередньою
домовленістю та за кошти учасників)
Оргкомітет не забезпечує учасників фестивалю, їх концертмейстерів та супроводжуючих осіб будь-
якими видами страхування
Дирекція не бере на себе ніякої відповідальності перед особами, які супроводжують учасників
фестивалю.
З питань бронювання місць та харчування звертатись за тел. 096-932-36-54 - Світлана Тимофіївна.

VІІ. Інформаційне забезпечення фестивалю
Фестивальна імпреза буде висвітлюватись Національною телерадіокомпанією України,
Дніпропетровською державною обласною телерадіокомпанією, місцевим телебаченням та
радіомовленням, комерційними телекомпаніями, друкованими виданнями та в мережі
Інтернету та на офіційній web-сторінці Асоціації діячів естрадного мистецтва України .
Учасники, які бажають взяти участь у мегафест-імпрезі "Слов’янські рапсодії ”, можуть
отримати вичерпну інформацію щодо його проведення у Дирекції за тел.:
(+38)785-92-26,(+38)068-444-38-48,(+38)098-9-202-303, (+38)050-941-91-15,
(+38)068-401-29-01,(+38)096-512-72-00 та на сайті ДОО ТС « АДЕМУ » :
http://www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мета і завдання . 
> Щорічна мегафест-імпреза мистецтв "Слов’янські рапсодії ” проводиться з метою розвитку 
> слов’янського аматорського мистецтва, ..... обдарованих особистостей, встановлення тісних творчих 
> стосунків між *аматорами України, країн СНД та Європи* .


 


> Положення про І *Міжнародну* мегафест -імпрезу мистецтв « Слов’янські рапсодії »


Мне интересно, с какой целью вы выложили информацию о вашем фестивале? Если вы себя позиционируете как международный фест, почему нет положения на русском языке? Пожалуйста, или продублируйте все, что написано по-русски, или тему я удалю.

----------


## dniproestrada

Положение о І Международной мегафест-импрезе  искусств "Славянские рапсодии" І. Цель и задачи  Ежегодная мегафест-импреза искусств "Славянские рапсодии" проводится с целью развития  славянского  искусства воспроизведение и популяризации народных обычаев, традиций и обрядов, содействие расширению  мировоззрения участников, обогащение их духовности, поиска и поддержки способных, одаренных личностей, установление тесных творческих отношений между фестивальниками из Украины, стран СНГ и Европы .Выборочные фестивали импрезы проводятся в Украине, в столице Приднепровья -в г.Днепропетровск.ІІ. Организаторы импрезы.
Мегафест-импреза  искусств"Славянские рапсодии" основана  и  проводится Ассоциацией деятелей эстрадного искусства Украины, при содействии министерства культуры и туризма Украины, Национальной телерадиокомпанией Украины, государственной ТРК "Всемирная служба Украинского телевидение и радио".ІІІ. Условия и порядок проведения импрезы.Мегафест-импреза искусств "Славянские рапсодии" проводится ежегодно.В рамках импрезы проводятся четыре выборочных фестиваля и финальный фестиваль, в котором принимают участие победители выборочных мероприятий.Финальный фестиваль "Звёздная  рапсодия" состоится летом 2012 года на живописном морском побережье. Положение об участии в финальном мероприятии импрезы будут вручены или присланы дополнительно победителям выборочных фестивалей. Положение о выборочном фестивале есть неизменным и единым для выборочных фестивалей. Выборочные фестивали состоятся зимой, весной, летом и осенью 2011г.
1.Положение о выборочных фестивалях.
Фестиваль "Снеговая рапсодия" состоится 28-30 января 2011 г. фестиваль "Цветочная рапсодия" состоится 22-24 апреля 2011 г. фестиваль "Солнечная рапсодия" состоится 24-26 июня 2011 г. фестиваль "Бархатная рапсодия" состоится 28-30 октября 2011г.
2.Условия и порядок проведения выборочных фестивалей.
Место проведения:г.Днепропетровск.К участию в фестивале приглашаются детские, юношеские и взрослые творческие коллективы, артисты из всех стран мира в 10-ти номинациях:
- вокальное искусство (эстрадное, джазовое, народное, академическое пение и т.п.);-хореографическое искусство (эстрадный, народный, балльный, классический, современный танец и т.п.);-инструментальное искусство (эстрадное, джазовое, народное, классическое и т.п.);-цирковое и оригинальное искусство (пантомима, эквилибристика, велофигуристы, жонглирование, музыкальная эксцентриада, иллюзион, куклы, акробатика, пластический этюд, антипод, каучук, клоунада и т.п.);-разговорное искусство и конферанс(юмор, пародии, сатира, басни, анекдоты, стихосложение, и т.п.) ;      -фольклорное искусство (народные обряды и обычаи, народная театрализация);-декоративно - прикладное искусство (вышивки, ковры, пысанки, предметы декоративной росписи, изделия  из лозы, соломы, глины, металла и стекла, фольклорные куклы и т.п.) ;
-изобразительное искусство (живопись, скульптура, графика и т.п.) ;
-фотографическое искусство (пять работ на тему "Мой родной край, размер работы не меньше 20х30см);-видеографическое искусство (одна работа  на тему "Моя семья и моя страна", продолжительность видеофильма до10 минут, записанный в форматах avi, mpeg, dvd ) .
3.Возрастные  категории для всех номинаций:
Младшая - А - 4-10 лет,Средняя - В - 11-17 лет,Старшая - С - 18-24лет
Взрослая - D - 25-31 год,Уважаемая - Е - 32 года и выше
Возрастная категория участников ансамблей, коллективов, оркестров, и т.п. (вокальных, хореографических, цирковых, и т.п.) определяется по возрасту старшего участника. Участникам фестиваля предоставляется право принять участие во всех номинациях, как в своей возрастной  категории, так и в других, при условии уплаты взноса в каждой номинации и категории, конкурсант имеет право выступать со своим концертмейстером(об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Каждому фестивальнику предоставляется репетиция (в зависимости от номинации) продолжительностью до 3 минут. Все прослушивания происходят публично.Оргкомитет мегафест-импрезы искусств "Славянские рапсодии" оставляет за собой исключительное право изменять условия и место проведения выборочных и заключительного фестивалей импрезы.
4.Требования к программе фестивальников в номинациях по жанрам, длительность.Категории A, B, C, D, E. Вокальное искусство: Академическое, народное пение
Соло/дуэт - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Камерные ансамбли (до 6 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Ансамбли (от 7 до 12 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Хор - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Эстрадное, джазовое пение, и т.п.
Соло/дуэт - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Камерные ансамбли (до 6 лиц) - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Ансамбли (от 7 лиц) - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Хореографическое искусство:
Хореография: классическая, народная, современная, эстрадная, и т.п.
Соло/дуэт/трио - 1-2 номера до 7 мин.
Гурт (4-11 участников) - 1-2 номера до 8 мин.
Ансамбль (от 12 участников) - 1-2 номера до 9 мин.
Инструментальное искусство :
Соло/дуэт/трио -1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 7 мин.
Ансамбли(от4 до 12 лиц)-1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 7 мин.
Оркестры (от 12 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 10 мин.
Цирковое и оригинальное искусство :1- 2 номера продолжительностью до 10 мин.Разговорное искусство и конферанс :1- 4 номера продолжительностью до 8 мин.Фольклорное искусство:1- 2 номера продолжительностью до 15 мин.Для участников из Украины одно произведение желательно - украинское, а для участников СНГ и Европы язык произведений - произвольный. Музыкальным сопровождением для певческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей может быть инструментальное сопровождение, концертмейстер или фонограмма (-) на MD или CD носителях.На фестивальную выставку "Славянские узоры" мастера бытового  искусства, художники, скульпторы представляют на рассмотрение жюри не больше пяти работ с пометками (вид рукоделия, название произведения, автор, страна, город, область). Произведения участников выставки, после ее проведения возвращаются владельцам.
5.Технические условия.Вокальное, хореографическое, инструментальное, цирковое и оригинальное искусство:
Фонограммы фестивальников должны быть высококачественные, записанные на МD, СD, и т.п. - если фонограмма низкого качества, это повлияет на окончательное решение жюри фестиваля. Каждая композиция должна быть записана на отдельном носителе с названием произведения, автора музыки, текста, продолжительности выполнения и названия ансамбля или фамилии фестивальника. Фонограмма должна быть установлена на начало сопровождения. Певцам запрещается: выступать под фонограмму " + " и использовать фонограммы, в которых бек-вокал дублирует партию солиста; 6. Порядок предоставления документов.Регистрация участников фестиваля:
Заявка-анкета,  2 фотокарточки (на фестивальный пропуск - бейдж ), (копия свидетельства о рождении или паспорта - по приезду)  и  добровольный взнос должны быть присланы  до 22 января 2011 г.(Снеговая рапсодия), до 16 апреля 2011 г.(Цветочная рапсодия ), до  18 июня 2011 г.(Солнечная рапсодия), к 22 октября 2011 г.(Бархатная рапсодия).  Заявки-анкеты, присланные с опозданием - не рассматриваются.Документы присылаются на Дирекцию фестиваля, по адресу:ДОЦ ТС "АДЭИУ", "Славянские рапсодии", почтовое отделение № 8,а/с № 775,Днепропетровск,Украина,49008, на е-mail: dniproestrada@i.ua ,dniproestrada@ukr.net,estrada@dnepr.com  
на тел./факс (+038)785-92-26,056-770-88-13
Образец заявки-анкеты можно найти на web-site Ассоциации : www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com Заявка-анкета, подписанная конкурсантом или преподавателем, является свидетельством о том, что участник согласен с условиями Положения о выборочном фестивале и будет их придерживаться. Оргкомитет не несет ответственности за потерю документов во время пересылки по почте. Заявка-анкета заполняется исключительно печатными буквами.
7. Финансовые условия.Участие в фестивале возможно исключительно только при условии уплаты участником добровольного взноса. Оплата добровольного взноса в размере 50% на текущий счет Ассоциации для всех участников осуществляется в национальной валюте Украины. Другие 50% - по прибытию на фестиваль. Если участник уплатил добровольный взнос, но за некоторых форс-мажорных обстоятельств не смог принять участие в фестивале, то взнос зачисляется  как за участие в следующем выборочном фестивале. Наличие средств участника на текущем счету является подтверждением того, что фестивальник заключил устное соглашение между ним и организаторами фестивального действа, согласен со всеми пунктами Положения и обязуется их неуклонно выполнять. Добровольный взнос участникам фестивальной импрезы не возвращается. Проезд участников фестиваля и других сопровождающих лиц  к  г.Днепропетровску  и  в обратном направлении, пребывание и питание на период проведения фестиваля  финансируется  за счет участника или за счет благотворительных и спонсорских взносов направляющих организаций. Оргкомитет оставляет за собой право индексировать добровольный взнос относительно инфляции, на момент проведения выборочных и финального этапов мега-феста.
Квитанцию добровольного взноса можно взять на сайте: www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com 
Академическое, народное пение : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человекаСоло/дуэт - 300 грн.Камерные ансамбли (до 6 человек) - 200 грн.Ансамбли (от 7 до 12 человек) - 150 грн.Хор (за коллектив) - 1200 грн.Эстрадный, джазовый, и т.п.:категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека Соло/дуэт - 300 грн.Камерные ансамбли (до 6 человек) - 200 грн.
Ансамбли (от 7 человек) - 150 грн.Хореография: эстрадная, классическая, народная, балльная, современная, спортивная, и т.п.:
категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человекаСоло/дуэт/трио - 150 грн.
Ансамбль (4-11 человек) - 120 грн. Ансамбль (от 12 человек) - 100 грн.
Инструментальное искусство : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека
Соло/дуэт/трио - 250 грн Ансамбль (от 4 до 12 человек) - 150 грн.
Оркестр (за коллектив) - 1200 грн. Цирковое и оригинальное искусство :категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Разговорное искусство и конферанс : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Фольклорное искусство:категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 150 грн. Декоративно-прикладное искусство :категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн.Изобразительное искусство :
категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Фотографическое искусство и видеографическое искусство : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн.Реквизиты для перечисления средств:
Получатель: ДОЦ ТС " АДЭИУ ",  код ЄДРПОУ  37375936 , р/с  2600336837401 , Отделение №1 ПАТ " ЭНЕРГОБАНК " в  
г. Днепропетровск, МФО  300272 
8.Фестивальные прослушивания: Критерии оценки выступления фестивальников. Вокальное искусство :
- чистота интонации, соответствие репертуара вокально-техническим и возрастным  особенностям исполнителей, владение навыками вокального искусства, качество сопровождения, эмоциональность выступления, исполнительское мастерство, сценическая культура, эстетика внешнего вида, реализация художественного замысла на основе осознания музыкальной формы произведения, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянской художественной традиции, аутентичность выступления, использование диалекта, мелоса, музыкального сопровождения, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п..
Хореографическое искусство: - оригинальность постановки номера, соблюдение танцевальной лексики, исполнительское и актёрское мастерство, техника выполнения движений , музыкальный и танцевальный материал, эстетика костюмов и реквизита, общее артистичное впечатление, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянской художественной традиции, аутентичность выступления, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п..
Инструментальное искусство: - художественный уровень репертуара, исполнительская техника и мастерство, элементы импровизации, раскрытие музыкального содержания произведения, сценическая культура, сохранение региональных исполнительских особенностей  (этническая чистота), комплектность коллектива (для ансамблей), соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, использование мелоса, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п.. Цирковое и оригинальное искусство:
- уровень цирковой подготовки и исполнительское мастерство, технические возможности исполнителей, артистизм, сценичность (пластика, костюм, культура выполнения), творческий подход к подбору репертуара, сложность выполняемой программы, сценическое оформление программы, реквизит, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, и т.п.. Разговорное искусство и конферанс:
- уровень исполнительского мастерства, сценическая культура, лексика и дикция, тембр, сила голоса, сценический костюм, артистизм, оригинальность произведения, использование произведений народного направления, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям  той  страны, местности, которую  представляет отдельный участник, и т.п..Фольклорное искусство: - творческая индивидуальность, согласованность текста произведения с мелодикой, эмоциональность выполнения, сценическая культура, актерское мастерство соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянским традициям, аутентичность выступления, использование диалекта, местных говоров, мелоса, музыкального сопровождения, сохранение местных особенностей  в  манере исполнения, и т.п..
Декоративно-прикладное искусство и изобразительное искусство: 
-творческая индивидуальность и мастерство автора, знание основ композиции, владение техникой, в которой сделана работа, оригинальность и раскрытия темы, художественный вкус и видения перспективы, цветовое решение, знание и отображение национальной культуры, эстетичная ценность, художественный уровень и индивидуальность выполнения, соответствие народным традициям, композиционное совершенство работы,её жанровые разновидности, отображения местного колорита, богатство индивидуальных творческих приемов, качество оформления работ, и т.п..
Фотографическое искусство - видеографическое искусство:
- собственная творческая неповторимость, композиционное совершенство работы, полнота раскрытия её темы и художественных образов, оригинальность образно-художественного мышления, творческая фантазия, совершенство языка фото и видео материала.
Порядок прослушиваний .Участникам фестиваля предоставляется право принять участие во всех номинациях, как в своей возрастной  категории, так и в других, при условии уплаты взноса в каждой номинации и категории, за счет участника фестиваля оргкомитет обеспечивает фестивальника концертмейстером (об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Порядок фестивальных выступлений участников в каждой номинации, определяется порядковым номером поступления заявки-анкеты в Дирекцию . Каждому фестивальнику предоставляется репетиция (в зависимости от номинации) продолжительностью до 3-5 минут.Состав жюри утверждается оргкомитетом Фестиваля за 30 дней до его открытия. Оценку выступлений участников фестивальных прослушиваний осуществляет жюри, в состав которого входят ведущие деятели культуры Украины, стран СНГ, Европы. Все прослушивания происходят публично. Жюри оценивает выступления по 10-ти балльной системе. Оценки выступлений проводятся тайным голосованием. Жюри фестиваля при согласии всех членов, имеет право принять решение  о  сокращении программы, прекращение  выступления, которое выходит за пределы регламента. Окончательное распределение мест среди участников прослушиваний определяется на заключительном заседании жюри (отдельно в каждой номинации) открытым голосованием, по каждой кандидатуре. По решению жюри Гран-при может не присуждаться  в  отдельных номинациях. Работы художников, фотомастеров и народных умельцев-ремесленников после проведения выставки возвращаются владельцам. Решением жюри звания лауреатов могут удваиваться, в зависимости от уровня исполнительского мастерства фестивальников По инициативе государственных учреждений, общественных организаций и объединений, предпринимателей, фондов  жюри  имеет  право  присуждать  участникам фестиваля специальные дипломы, призы за лучшее песенное произведение, танец, работы самодеятельного бытового искусства, и т.п.. Решение жюри фестиваля есть окончательным и обжалованию не подлежит.
9. Премии, награды и поощрение фестивальников.Оргкомитет фестиваля установил следующие почетные звания и награды для участников:Гран - При фестиваля (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат І премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат ІІ премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат ІІІ премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Приз зрителей;Дипломант фестиваля (получают все другие участники, которые не получили звания лауреата и гран-при);
Специальные премии и призы - в разных номинациях (не 10-меньше ты номинаций) возможные от любых других организаций или спонсоров фестиваля.Примечания:Победители награждаются эксклюзивными статуэтками и  знаками  с изображением фестивальной символики, дипломами и ценными подарками от организаторов, меценатов и спонсоров на Гала-концерте победителей фестиваля, который состоится в одном из центральных концертных залов города. Концерт будет транслироваться ТРК и освещаться в СМИ. Концертмейстеры (академический и народный вокал) получают дипломы лауреатов и дипломантов, как и их солисты. Преподаватели, воспитанники которых стали лауреатами или дипломантами, получают диплом фестиваля.
Ассоциация организовывает концерты при участии лауреатов и дипломантов выборочных фестивалей, которые будут проходить на протяжении текущего года в разных городах Украины и за границей. Дипломанты выборочного фестиваля могут принимать участие в следующих выборочных фестивалях мегафест-импрезы " Славянские рапсодии ".Другое.По желанию участников Дирекция фестиваля может организовать такие услуги: Бронирование мест в отелях или общежитиях, организация питания ( 2-х разовое  за средства участников). Указать об этом нужно в заявке-анкете или заказать услуги не позднее двух недель до начала фестиваля. За счет участника фестиваля оргкомитет обеспечивает фестивальника концертмейстером (об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Подготовить экскурсионную программу (по предыдущей договоренности и за средства участников). Организовать трансферт из аэропорта, вокзалов, перевозка по Днепропетровску (за предыдущей договоренностью и за средства участников).
Оргкомитет не обеспечивает участников фестиваля, их концертмейстеров и сопровождающих лиц будь какими видами страхования. Дирекция не берет на себя никакой ответственности перед лицами, которые сопровождают участников
фестиваля. По  вопросам  встречи, бронирования  мест  и  питания обращаться  за тел. 096-932-36-54 - Светлана Тимофеевна.
VІІ. Информационное обеспечение фестиваля.Фестивальная импреза будет освещаться Национальной телерадиокомпанией Украины, Днепропетровской  государственной областной  телерадиокомпанией, местным телевидением и радиовещанием, коммерческими телекомпаниями, печатными изданиями, в  сети Интернет  и  на официальной web-странице Ассоциации деятелей эстрадного искусства Украины. Участники, желающие  принять участие  в  мегафест - импрезе "Славянские рапсодии", могут получить исчерпывающую информацию относительно её проведения в Дирекции за тел.: (+38) 785-92-26, (+38) 068-444-38-48, (+38) 098-9-202-303, (+38) 050-941-91-15,(+38) 068-401-29-01, (+38) 096-512-72-00  и  на web-site  ДОЦ  ТС " АДЭИУ " :http://www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com

----------


## dniproestrada

Положение о І Международной мегафест-импрезе  искусств "Славянские рапсодии" І. Цель и задачи  Ежегодная мегафест-импреза искусств "Славянские рапсодии" проводится с целью развития  славянского  искусства воспроизведение и популяризации народных обычаев, традиций и обрядов, содействие расширению  мировоззрения участников, обогащение их духовности, поиска и поддержки способных, одаренных личностей, установление тесных творческих отношений между фестивальниками из Украины, стран СНГ и Европы .Выборочные фестивали импрезы проводятся в Украине, в столице Приднепровья -в г.Днепропетровск.ІІ. Организаторы импрезы.
Мегафест-импреза  искусств"Славянские рапсодии" основана  и  проводится Ассоциацией деятелей эстрадного искусства Украины, при содействии министерства культуры и туризма Украины, Национальной телерадиокомпанией Украины, государственной ТРК "Всемирная служба Украинского телевидение и радио".ІІІ. Условия и порядок проведения импрезы.Мегафест-импреза искусств "Славянские рапсодии" проводится ежегодно.В рамках импрезы проводятся четыре выборочных фестиваля и финальный фестиваль, в котором принимают участие победители выборочных мероприятий.Финальный фестиваль "Звёздная  рапсодия" состоится летом 2012 года на живописном морском побережье. Положение об участии в финальном мероприятии импрезы будут вручены или присланы дополнительно победителям выборочных фестивалей. Положение о выборочном фестивале есть неизменным и единым для выборочных фестивалей. Выборочные фестивали состоятся зимой, весной, летом и осенью 2011г.
1.Положение о выборочных фестивалях.
Фестиваль "Снеговая рапсодия" состоится 28-30 января 2011 г. фестиваль "Цветочная рапсодия" состоится 22-24 апреля 2011 г. фестиваль "Солнечная рапсодия" состоится 24-26 июня 2011 г. фестиваль "Бархатная рапсодия" состоится 28-30 октября 2011г.
2.Условия и порядок проведения выборочных фестивалей.
Место проведения:г.Днепропетровск.К участию в фестивале приглашаются детские, юношеские и взрослые творческие коллективы, артисты из всех стран мира в 10-ти номинациях:
- вокальное искусство (эстрадное, джазовое, народное, академическое пение и т.п.);-хореографическое искусство (эстрадный, народный, балльный, классический, современный танец и т.п.);-инструментальное искусство (эстрадное, джазовое, народное, классическое и т.п.);-цирковое и оригинальное искусство (пантомима, эквилибристика, велофигуристы, жонглирование, музыкальная эксцентриада, иллюзион, куклы, акробатика, пластический этюд, антипод, каучук, клоунада и т.п.);-разговорное искусство и конферанс(юмор, пародии, сатира, басни, анекдоты, стихосложение, и т.п.) ;      -фольклорное искусство (народные обряды и обычаи, народная театрализация);-декоративно - прикладное искусство (вышивки, ковры, пысанки, предметы декоративной росписи, изделия  из лозы, соломы, глины, металла и стекла, фольклорные куклы и т.п.) ;
-изобразительное искусство (живопись, скульптура, графика и т.п.) ;
-фотографическое искусство (пять работ на тему "Мой родной край, размер работы не меньше 20х30см);-видеографическое искусство (одна работа  на тему "Моя семья и моя страна", продолжительность видеофильма до10 минут, записанный в форматах avi, mpeg, dvd ) .
3.Возрастные  категории для всех номинаций:
Младшая - А - 4-10 лет,Средняя - В - 11-17 лет,Старшая - С - 18-24лет
Взрослая - D - 25-31 год,Уважаемая - Е - 32 года и выше
Возрастная категория участников ансамблей, коллективов, оркестров, и т.п. (вокальных, хореографических, цирковых, и т.п.) определяется по возрасту старшего участника. Участникам фестиваля предоставляется право принять участие во всех номинациях, как в своей возрастной  категории, так и в других, при условии уплаты взноса в каждой номинации и категории, конкурсант имеет право выступать со своим концертмейстером(об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Каждому фестивальнику предоставляется репетиция (в зависимости от номинации) продолжительностью до 3 минут. Все прослушивания происходят публично.Оргкомитет мегафест-импрезы искусств "Славянские рапсодии" оставляет за собой исключительное право изменять условия и место проведения выборочных и заключительного фестивалей импрезы.
4.Требования к программе фестивальников в номинациях по жанрам, длительность.Категории A, B, C, D, E. Вокальное искусство: Академическое, народное пение
Соло/дуэт - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Камерные ансамбли (до 6 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Ансамбли (от 7 до 12 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Хор - 1-2 разножанровые песни до 7 мин.
Эстрадное, джазовое пение, и т.п.
Соло/дуэт - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Камерные ансамбли (до 6 лиц) - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Ансамбли (от 7 лиц) - 1-2 песни до 7 мин.
Хореографическое искусство:
Хореография: классическая, народная, современная, эстрадная, и т.п.
Соло/дуэт/трио - 1-2 номера до 7 мин.
Гурт (4-11 участников) - 1-2 номера до 8 мин.
Ансамбль (от 12 участников) - 1-2 номера до 9 мин.
Инструментальное искусство :
Соло/дуэт/трио -1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 7 мин.
Ансамбли(от4 до 12 лиц)-1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 7 мин.
Оркестры (от 12 лиц) - 1-2 разножанровые инструментовки до 10 мин.
Цирковое и оригинальное искусство :1- 2 номера продолжительностью до 10 мин.Разговорное искусство и конферанс :1- 4 номера продолжительностью до 8 мин.Фольклорное искусство:1- 2 номера продолжительностью до 15 мин.Для участников из Украины одно произведение желательно - украинское, а для участников СНГ и Европы язык произведений - произвольный. Музыкальным сопровождением для певческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей может быть инструментальное сопровождение, концертмейстер или фонограмма (-) на MD или CD носителях.На фестивальную выставку "Славянские узоры" мастера бытового  искусства, художники, скульпторы представляют на рассмотрение жюри не больше пяти работ с пометками (вид рукоделия, название произведения, автор, страна, город, область). Произведения участников выставки, после ее проведения возвращаются владельцам.
5.Технические условия.Вокальное, хореографическое, инструментальное, цирковое и оригинальное искусство:
Фонограммы фестивальников должны быть высококачественные, записанные на МD, СD, и т.п. - если фонограмма низкого качества, это повлияет на окончательное решение жюри фестиваля. Каждая композиция должна быть записана на отдельном носителе с названием произведения, автора музыки, текста, продолжительности выполнения и названия ансамбля или фамилии фестивальника. Фонограмма должна быть установлена на начало сопровождения. Певцам запрещается: выступать под фонограмму " + " и использовать фонограммы, в которых бек-вокал дублирует партию солиста; 6. Порядок предоставления документов.Регистрация участников фестиваля:
Заявка-анкета,  2 фотокарточки (на фестивальный пропуск - бейдж ), (копия свидетельства о рождении или паспорта - по приезду)  и  добровольный взнос должны быть присланы  до 22 января 2011 г.(Снеговая рапсодия), до 16 апреля 2011 г.(Цветочная рапсодия ), до  18 июня 2011 г.(Солнечная рапсодия), к 22 октября 2011 г.(Бархатная рапсодия).  Заявки-анкеты, присланные с опозданием - не рассматриваются.Документы присылаются на Дирекцию фестиваля, по адресу:ДОЦ ТС "АДЭИУ", "Славянские рапсодии", почтовое отделение № 8,а/с № 775,Днепропетровск,Украина,49008, на е-mail: dniproestrada@i.ua ,dniproestrada@ukr.net,estrada@dnepr.com  
на тел./факс (+038)785-92-26,056-770-88-13
Образец заявки-анкеты можно найти на web-site Ассоциации : www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com Заявка-анкета, подписанная конкурсантом или преподавателем, является свидетельством о том, что участник согласен с условиями Положения о выборочном фестивале и будет их придерживаться. Оргкомитет не несет ответственности за потерю документов во время пересылки по почте. Заявка-анкета заполняется исключительно печатными буквами.
7. Финансовые условия.Участие в фестивале возможно исключительно только при условии уплаты участником добровольного взноса. Оплата добровольного взноса в размере 50% на текущий счет Ассоциации для всех участников осуществляется в национальной валюте Украины. Другие 50% - по прибытию на фестиваль. Если участник уплатил добровольный взнос, но за некоторых форс-мажорных обстоятельств не смог принять участие в фестивале, то взнос зачисляется  как за участие в следующем выборочном фестивале. Наличие средств участника на текущем счету является подтверждением того, что фестивальник заключил устное соглашение между ним и организаторами фестивального действа, согласен со всеми пунктами Положения и обязуется их неуклонно выполнять. Добровольный взнос участникам фестивальной импрезы не возвращается. Проезд участников фестиваля и других сопровождающих лиц  к  г.Днепропетровску  и  в обратном направлении, пребывание и питание на период проведения фестиваля  финансируется  за счет участника или за счет благотворительных и спонсорских взносов направляющих организаций. Оргкомитет оставляет за собой право индексировать добровольный взнос относительно инфляции, на момент проведения выборочных и финального этапов мега-феста.
Квитанцию добровольного взноса можно взять на сайте: www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com 
Академическое, народное пение : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человекаСоло/дуэт - 300 грн.Камерные ансамбли (до 6 человек) - 200 грн.Ансамбли (от 7 до 12 человек) - 150 грн.Хор (за коллектив) - 1200 грн.Эстрадный, джазовый, и т.п.:категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека Соло/дуэт - 300 грн.Камерные ансамбли (до 6 человек) - 200 грн.
Ансамбли (от 7 человек) - 150 грн.Хореография: эстрадная, классическая, народная, балльная, современная, спортивная, и т.п.:
категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человекаСоло/дуэт/трио - 150 грн.
Ансамбль (4-11 человек) - 120 грн. Ансамбль (от 12 человек) - 100 грн.
Инструментальное искусство : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека
Соло/дуэт/трио - 250 грн Ансамбль (от 4 до 12 человек) - 150 грн.
Оркестр (за коллектив) - 1200 грн. Цирковое и оригинальное искусство :категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Разговорное искусство и конферанс : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Фольклорное искусство:категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 150 грн. Декоративно-прикладное искусство :категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн.Изобразительное искусство :
категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн. Фотографическое искусство и видеографическое искусство : категории: A, B, C, D, Е за 1 человека - 250 грн.Реквизиты для перечисления средств:
Получатель: ДОЦ ТС " АДЭИУ ",  код ЄДРПОУ  37375936 , р/с  2600336837401 , Отделение №1 ПАТ " ЭНЕРГОБАНК " в  
г. Днепропетровск, МФО  300272 
8.Фестивальные прослушивания: Критерии оценки выступления фестивальников. Вокальное искусство :
- чистота интонации, соответствие репертуара вокально-техническим и возрастным  особенностям исполнителей, владение навыками вокального искусства, качество сопровождения, эмоциональность выступления, исполнительское мастерство, сценическая культура, эстетика внешнего вида, реализация художественного замысла на основе осознания музыкальной формы произведения, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянской художественной традиции, аутентичность выступления, использование диалекта, мелоса, музыкального сопровождения, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п..
Хореографическое искусство: - оригинальность постановки номера, соблюдение танцевальной лексики, исполнительское и актёрское мастерство, техника выполнения движений , музыкальный и танцевальный материал, эстетика костюмов и реквизита, общее артистичное впечатление, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянской художественной традиции, аутентичность выступления, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п..
Инструментальное искусство: - художественный уровень репертуара, исполнительская техника и мастерство, элементы импровизации, раскрытие музыкального содержания произведения, сценическая культура, сохранение региональных исполнительских особенностей  (этническая чистота), комплектность коллектива (для ансамблей), соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, использование мелоса, сохранение местных особенностей в манере исполнения, и т.п.. Цирковое и оригинальное искусство:
- уровень цирковой подготовки и исполнительское мастерство, технические возможности исполнителей, артистизм, сценичность (пластика, костюм, культура выполнения), творческий подход к подбору репертуара, сложность выполняемой программы, сценическое оформление программы, реквизит, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, и т.п.. Разговорное искусство и конферанс:
- уровень исполнительского мастерства, сценическая культура, лексика и дикция, тембр, сила голоса, сценический костюм, артистизм, оригинальность произведения, использование произведений народного направления, соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям  той  страны, местности, которую  представляет отдельный участник, и т.п..Фольклорное искусство: - творческая индивидуальность, согласованность текста произведения с мелодикой, эмоциональность выполнения, сценическая культура, актерское мастерство соответствие репертуара традициям и обычаям той страны, местности, которую представляет коллектив или отдельный участник, соответствие костюмов, декораций, этнографической атрибутики и другого сценического реквизита славянским традициям, аутентичность выступления, использование диалекта, местных говоров, мелоса, музыкального сопровождения, сохранение местных особенностей  в  манере исполнения, и т.п..
Декоративно-прикладное искусство и изобразительное искусство: 
-творческая индивидуальность и мастерство автора, знание основ композиции, владение техникой, в которой сделана работа, оригинальность и раскрытия темы, художественный вкус и видения перспективы, цветовое решение, знание и отображение национальной культуры, эстетичная ценность, художественный уровень и индивидуальность выполнения, соответствие народным традициям, композиционное совершенство работы,её жанровые разновидности, отображения местного колорита, богатство индивидуальных творческих приемов, качество оформления работ, и т.п..
Фотографическое искусство - видеографическое искусство:
- собственная творческая неповторимость, композиционное совершенство работы, полнота раскрытия её темы и художественных образов, оригинальность образно-художественного мышления, творческая фантазия, совершенство языка фото и видео материала.
Порядок прослушиваний .Участникам фестиваля предоставляется право принять участие во всех номинациях, как в своей возрастной  категории, так и в других, при условии уплаты взноса в каждой номинации и категории, за счет участника фестиваля оргкомитет обеспечивает фестивальника концертмейстером (об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Порядок фестивальных выступлений участников в каждой номинации, определяется порядковым номером поступления заявки-анкеты в Дирекцию . Каждому фестивальнику предоставляется репетиция (в зависимости от номинации) продолжительностью до 3-5 минут.Состав жюри утверждается оргкомитетом Фестиваля за 30 дней до его открытия. Оценку выступлений участников фестивальных прослушиваний осуществляет жюри, в состав которого входят ведущие деятели культуры Украины, стран СНГ, Европы. Все прослушивания происходят публично. Жюри оценивает выступления по 10-ти балльной системе. Оценки выступлений проводятся тайным голосованием. Жюри фестиваля при согласии всех членов, имеет право принять решение  о  сокращении программы, прекращение  выступления, которое выходит за пределы регламента. Окончательное распределение мест среди участников прослушиваний определяется на заключительном заседании жюри (отдельно в каждой номинации) открытым голосованием, по каждой кандидатуре. По решению жюри Гран-при может не присуждаться  в  отдельных номинациях. Работы художников, фотомастеров и народных умельцев-ремесленников после проведения выставки возвращаются владельцам. Решением жюри звания лауреатов могут удваиваться, в зависимости от уровня исполнительского мастерства фестивальников По инициативе государственных учреждений, общественных организаций и объединений, предпринимателей, фондов  жюри  имеет  право  присуждать  участникам фестиваля специальные дипломы, призы за лучшее песенное произведение, танец, работы самодеятельного бытового искусства, и т.п.. Решение жюри фестиваля есть окончательным и обжалованию не подлежит.
9. Премии, награды и поощрение фестивальников.Оргкомитет фестиваля установил следующие почетные звания и награды для участников:Гран - При фестиваля (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат І премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат ІІ премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Лауреат ІІІ премии (в каждой возрастной категории);
Приз зрителей;Дипломант фестиваля (получают все другие участники, которые не получили звания лауреата и гран-при);
Специальные премии и призы - в разных номинациях (не 10-меньше ты номинаций) возможные от любых других организаций или спонсоров фестиваля.Примечания:Победители награждаются эксклюзивными статуэтками и  знаками  с изображением фестивальной символики, дипломами и ценными подарками от организаторов, меценатов и спонсоров на Гала-концерте победителей фестиваля, который состоится в одном из центральных концертных залов города. Концерт будет транслироваться ТРК и освещаться в СМИ. Концертмейстеры (академический и народный вокал) получают дипломы лауреатов и дипломантов, как и их солисты. Преподаватели, воспитанники которых стали лауреатами или дипломантами, получают диплом фестиваля.
Ассоциация организовывает концерты при участии лауреатов и дипломантов выборочных фестивалей, которые будут проходить на протяжении текущего года в разных городах Украины и за границей. Дипломанты выборочного фестиваля могут принимать участие в следующих выборочных фестивалях мегафест-импрезы " Славянские рапсодии ".Другое.По желанию участников Дирекция фестиваля может организовать такие услуги: Бронирование мест в отелях или общежитиях, организация питания ( 2-х разовое  за средства участников). Указать об этом нужно в заявке-анкете или заказать услуги не позднее двух недель до начала фестиваля. За счет участника фестиваля оргкомитет обеспечивает фестивальника концертмейстером (об этом надо обязательно указать в заявке). Подготовить экскурсионную программу (по предыдущей договоренности и за средства участников). Организовать трансферт из аэропорта, вокзалов, перевозка по Днепропетровску (за предыдущей договоренностью и за средства участников).
Оргкомитет не обеспечивает участников фестиваля, их концертмейстеров и сопровождающих лиц будь какими видами страхования. Дирекция не берет на себя никакой ответственности перед лицами, которые сопровождают участников
фестиваля. По  вопросам  встречи, бронирования  мест  и  питания обращаться  за тел. 096-932-36-54 - Светлана Тимофеевна.
VІІ. Информационное обеспечение фестиваля.Фестивальная импреза будет освещаться Национальной телерадиокомпанией Украины, Днепропетровской  государственной областной  телерадиокомпанией, местным телевидением и радиовещанием, коммерческими телекомпаниями, печатными изданиями, в  сети Интернет  и  на официальной web-странице Ассоциации деятелей эстрадного искусства Украины. Участники, желающие  принять участие  в  мегафест - импрезе "Славянские рапсодии", могут получить исчерпывающую информацию относительно её проведения в Дирекции за тел.: (+38) 785-92-26, (+38) 068-444-38-48, (+38) 098-9-202-303, (+38) 050-941-91-15,(+38) 068-401-29-01, (+38) 096-512-72-00  и  на web-site  ДОЦ  ТС " АДЭИУ " :http://www.dniproestrada.ucoz.com

----------


## dniproestrada

как можно редактировать сообщения на вашем сайте

----------


## alevtinka

ВІДКРИТИЙ ТЕЛЕВІЗІЙНИЙ КОНКУРС МОЛОДИХ ВИКОНАВЦІВ "ЗІРКАМ НАЗУСТРІЧ"
21-22 МАЯ 2011 года АР КРЫМ  

Организаторы конкурса:
Телерадиокомпания «КТВ ПЛЮС»,Региональный информационно-рекламный еженедельник «СЕВЕРНЫЙ РЕГИОН», Городское управление культуры

I. Цель:
1.1. Создание благоприятной среды для развития творческого потенциала детей и юношества.
1.2. Выявление и поддержка юных дарований.
1.3. Пропаганда творческой деятельности детей и юношества в обществе.
1.4. Поддержка и развитие самодеятельного творчества детей и юношества Украины.
1.5. Развитие культурных традиций народов разных стран, сохранение преемственности.
1.6. Развитие межнациональных, межрегиональных и международных связей в области художественного творчества детей.
II. Задачи:
2.1. Поддержка культурных традиций и привитие интереса к различным жанрам искусства.
2.2. Раскрытие творческого потенциала детей и юношества, выявление исполнительской индивидуальности во всех жанрах искусства.
2.3. Создание доброжелательной атмосферы общения между творческими коллективами разных жанровых направлений.
2.4. Обмен опытом между коллективами одной профессиональной направленности и между различными профессиональными коллективами.
2.5. Оказание поддержки и продвижение победителей фестиваля детско-юношеского творчества на международный уровень.
2.6. Привлечение внимания общественности, деятелей культуры и искусства, ответственных лиц исполнительной власти к проблеме поддержки одаренных детей и авторских технологий по формированию и развитию детско-юношеских талантов.
2.7. Привлечение СМИ, организация концертов для широкого круга зрителей, размещение информации в сети INTERNET
2.8.Создание условий для творческого общения и выявления талантливых и перспективных детей.
III. Структура фестиваля: 
- просмотр конкурсной программы
- социально - досуговая среда
- уроки мастерства для руководителей коллективов
IV. Участники фестиваля:  
4.1. хореографические коллективы и индивидуальные исполнители
4.2. солисты-вокалисты, вокальные ансамбли


В фестивале принимают участие творческие коллективы и исполнители в следующих возрастных категориях: 
Для солистов-вокалистов
от 5 до 8- лет младшая категория;
от 9 до 11 лет 1 средняя категория
от 12до 14 лет – 2 средняя категория;
от 15 лет  - старшая категория.

Для хореографических коллективов,вокальных ансамблей
от 5 до 10 лет младшая категория
от 11 до 14 лет средняя категория
от 15 лет- старшая категория
В коллективе каждой возрастной категории допускается несоответствие возрастной группе не более 30% от состава коллектива. Возраст участников может быть проверен членами оргкомитета по документам.
V. Номинации: 
· Хореография (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли)
· Вокал (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли, )
VI. Условия конкурса:
6.0. Все участники исполняют одно конкурсное произведение продолжительностью не более 5 мин.
6.1 выступления конкурсантов-вокалистов проводятся на большой сцене ГДК г.Красноперекопска с использованием фонограмм «минус» или без музыкального сопровождения.
6.2. В выступлениях допускается использование световых эффектов, при оценке
выступлений световое сопровождение (различные специальные световые
эффекты) во внимание не принимаются.
6.6. Микрофоны, используемые во время прослушивания, отстроены для всех
участников одинаково (участникам не разрешено использовать собственные
микрофоны).
6.7. Программа конкурса и Гала -концерта составляются оргкомитетом и в период конкурса не изменяются .
VII. Жюри фестиваля: 
7.1. Для участия в работе жюри приглашаются представители тех направлений творческой деятельности, по которым заявлены коллективы. Состав жюри формируется, исходя из профессиональной квалификации, из числа ведущих деятелей культуры.
7.2. Решение жюри окончательное и пересмотру не подлежит.
7.3. Решение жюри оформляется протоколами. Протоколы жюри хранятся в Оргкомитете фестиваля.
7.4. Члены жюри подводят итоги на закрытом заседании, на котором оценивают выступления участников по 10-бальной системе, открытым голосованием. Номинанты определяются общей суммой баллов.
VIII. Критерии оценок по всем номинациям: 
Актуальность и оригинальность в подборе репертуара и тематики произведений, мастерство и техника исполнения, сценическая культура, постановочно-режисерские и композиционные качества, костюмы, новаторские решения, артистизм и эмоциональное воздействие, общее художественное впечатление.
IX.Место проведения конкурса:
Конкурсная программа проводится на базе Городского Дворца культуры г.Красноперекопска АР Крым

X. Призовой фонд фестиваля: 
10.1 Все участники фестиваля награждаются дипломами и памятными медалями конкурса.В каждой номинации и возрастной категории определяются победители.Они награждаются дипломами Золотого( 1,2 и 3 степени),серебряного(1,2.и.3.степени) и бронзового (1,2 и 3 степени) созвездий,памятными кубками
10.2. Гран - при и памятный подарок может быть присужден одному коллективу или участнику в хореографии и одному коллективу или участнику в вокале.
10.3. Компаниям, фирмам и частным лицам разрешается вносить благотворительные взносы на проведение фестиваля, учреждать свои призы и оплачивать участие в фестивале для творческих коллективов.
10.5.Объявление итогов, награждение победителей проходит после Гала-концерта, на закрытии фестиваля.
ВНИМАНИЕ:БУДЕТ ВЕСТИСЬ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ ВИДЕОСЪЕМКА КОНКУРСНЫХ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЙ УЧАСТНИКОВ И ГАЛА-КОНЦЕРТА(С 3Х РАКУРСОВ ОДНОВРЕМЕНО,КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ ВИДЕОМОНТАЖ)
желающие приобрести подарочные диски со своим  конкурсным выступлением,оплачивают отдельный взнос при регистрации- 25 грв.(сюда включена и пересылка вашего диска по назначению).

XI. Свободное время участников фестиваля(вечер после конкурсных туров)
Развлекательная программа(дискотека с конкурсами и призами в престижном  клубе отдельно для младших и старших участников), создающая атмосферу отдыха и доброжелательности, снятие эффекта «конкурса и соперничества». 
XIII. Заявки и условия участия:
13.1. Заявки принимаются до 13 мая 2011 года по адресу:
96 000 АР КРЫМ,Г.КРАСНОПЕРЕКОПСК УЛ.ЧКАЛОВА 3 к.40 ТРК «КТВ ПЛЮС»
тел.06565 3-11-00 ,3-10-99
13.2. Регистрация заявки осуществляется после получения заявки в письменной форме по электронной почте или по телефону и внесения  предоплаты в размере 100 грв..
13.3. Указать четко название коллектива (Фамилию,имя солиста). Возраст, номинацию, исполняемое произведение с хронометражем, дом.адрес, контактный телефон.
13.4.Стоимость участия в конкурсе:
Солисты-вокалисты-200 грв .
Малые формы (до 5 участников)- 250 грв.
Ансамбли (более 5 участников)-300 грв.
Реквизиты:
ЧП ШПАРЕВА А.В.
ОКПО 255760 1386
р/сч 2600801644001 
МФО 384793
в СФ АБ "Киевская Русь"
г.Симферополь 
тел.(06565) 3-11-00
13.8. Заявка на проживание подается заранее!!!(предоплата за проживание 100%) Стоимость проживания в комфортабельной гостинице для участников фестиваля составит 80-130 грв.за место в сутки.(1-2-местные номера с удобствами).По желанию,можем организовать питание.Звоните!!!

ТАКЖЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЕМ АВТОБУСНЫЕ  ЭКСКУРСИИ В ЗАПОВЕДНИК АСКАНИЯ-НОВА(Одно из чудес света)-по желанию.Входные билеты-детский 10 грв(до 18),взрослый-20 грв.Стоимость проезда в связи со скачками цен на бензин будет оговорена позднее.

----------


## alevtinka

ВІДКРИТИЙ ТЕЛЕВІЗІЙНИЙ КОНКУРС МОЛОДИХ ВИКОНАВЦІВ "ЗІРКАМ НАЗУСТРІЧ"
21-22 МАЯ 2011 года АР КРЫМ  

Организаторы конкурса:
Телерадиокомпания «КТВ ПЛЮС»,Региональный информационно-рекламный еженедельник «СЕВЕРНЫЙ РЕГИОН», Городское управление культуры

I. Цель:
1.1. Создание благоприятной среды для развития творческого потенциала детей и юношества.
1.2. Выявление и поддержка юных дарований.
1.3. Пропаганда творческой деятельности детей и юношества в обществе.
1.4. Поддержка и развитие самодеятельного творчества детей и юношества Украины.
1.5. Развитие культурных традиций народов разных стран, сохранение преемственности.
1.6. Развитие межнациональных, межрегиональных и международных связей в области художественного творчества детей.
II. Задачи:
2.1. Поддержка культурных традиций и привитие интереса к различным жанрам искусства.
2.2. Раскрытие творческого потенциала детей и юношества, выявление исполнительской индивидуальности во всех жанрах искусства.
2.3. Создание доброжелательной атмосферы общения между творческими коллективами разных жанровых направлений.
2.4. Обмен опытом между коллективами одной профессиональной направленности и между различными профессиональными коллективами.
2.5. Оказание поддержки и продвижение победителей фестиваля детско-юношеского творчества на международный уровень.
2.6. Привлечение внимания общественности, деятелей культуры и искусства, ответственных лиц исполнительной власти к проблеме поддержки одаренных детей и авторских технологий по формированию и развитию детско-юношеских талантов.
2.7. Привлечение СМИ, организация концертов для широкого круга зрителей, размещение информации в сети INTERNET
2.8.Создание условий для творческого общения и выявления талантливых и перспективных детей.
III. Структура фестиваля: 
- просмотр конкурсной программы
- социально - досуговая среда
- уроки мастерства для руководителей коллективов
IV. Участники фестиваля:  
4.1. хореографические коллективы и индивидуальные исполнители
4.2. солисты-вокалисты, вокальные ансамбли


В фестивале принимают участие творческие коллективы и исполнители в следующих возрастных категориях: 
Для солистов-вокалистов
от 5 до 8- лет младшая категория;
от 9 до 11 лет 1 средняя категория
от 12до 14 лет – 2 средняя категория;
от 15 лет  - старшая категория.

Для хореографических коллективов,вокальных ансамблей
от 5 до 10 лет младшая категория
от 11 до 14 лет средняя категория
от 15 лет- старшая категория
В коллективе каждой возрастной категории допускается несоответствие возрастной группе не более 30% от состава коллектива. Возраст участников может быть проверен членами оргкомитета по документам.
V. Номинации: 
· Хореография (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли)
· Вокал (солисты, малые формы, ансамбли, )
VI. Условия конкурса:
6.0. Все участники исполняют одно конкурсное произведение продолжительностью не более 5 мин.
6.1 выступления конкурсантов-вокалистов проводятся на большой сцене ГДК г.Красноперекопска с использованием фонограмм «минус» или без музыкального сопровождения.
6.2. В выступлениях допускается использование световых эффектов, при оценке
выступлений световое сопровождение (различные специальные световые
эффекты) во внимание не принимаются.
6.6. Микрофоны, используемые во время прослушивания, отстроены для всех
участников одинаково (участникам не разрешено использовать собственные
микрофоны).
6.7. Программа конкурса и Гала -концерта составляются оргкомитетом и в период конкурса не изменяются .
VII. Жюри фестиваля: 
7.1. Для участия в работе жюри приглашаются представители тех направлений творческой деятельности, по которым заявлены коллективы. Состав жюри формируется, исходя из профессиональной квалификации, из числа ведущих деятелей культуры.
7.2. Решение жюри окончательное и пересмотру не подлежит.
7.3. Решение жюри оформляется протоколами. Протоколы жюри хранятся в Оргкомитете фестиваля.
7.4. Члены жюри подводят итоги на закрытом заседании, на котором оценивают выступления участников по 10-бальной системе, открытым голосованием. Номинанты определяются общей суммой баллов.
VIII. Критерии оценок по всем номинациям: 
Актуальность и оригинальность в подборе репертуара и тематики произведений, мастерство и техника исполнения, сценическая культура, постановочно-режисерские и композиционные качества, костюмы, новаторские решения, артистизм и эмоциональное воздействие, общее художественное впечатление.
IX.Место проведения конкурса:
Конкурсная программа проводится на базе Городского Дворца культуры г.Красноперекопска АР Крым

X. Призовой фонд фестиваля: 
10.1 Все участники фестиваля награждаются дипломами и памятными медалями конкурса.В каждой номинации и возрастной категории определяются победители.Они награждаются дипломами Золотого( 1,2 и 3 степени),серебряного(1,2.и.3.степени) и бронзового (1,2 и 3 степени) созвездий,памятными кубками
10.2. Гран - при и памятный подарок может быть присужден одному коллективу или участнику в хореографии и одному коллективу или участнику в вокале.
10.3. Компаниям, фирмам и частным лицам разрешается вносить благотворительные взносы на проведение фестиваля, учреждать свои призы и оплачивать участие в фестивале для творческих коллективов.
10.5.Объявление итогов, награждение победителей проходит после Гала-концерта, на закрытии фестиваля.
ВНИМАНИЕ:БУДЕТ ВЕСТИСЬ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ ВИДЕОСЪЕМКА КОНКУРСНЫХ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЙ УЧАСТНИКОВ И ГАЛА-КОНЦЕРТА(С 3Х РАКУРСОВ ОДНОВРЕМЕНО,КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ ВИДЕОМОНТАЖ)
желающие приобрести подарочные диски со своим  конкурсным выступлением,оплачивают отдельный взнос при регистрации- 25 грв.(сюда включена и пересылка вашего диска по назначению).

XI. Свободное время участников фестиваля(вечер после конкурсных туров)
Развлекательная программа(дискотека с конкурсами и призами в престижном  клубе отдельно для младших и старших участников), создающая атмосферу отдыха и доброжелательности, снятие эффекта «конкурса и соперничества». 
XIII. Заявки и условия участия:
13.1. Заявки принимаются до 13 мая 2011 года по адресу:
96 000 АР КРЫМ,Г.КРАСНОПЕРЕКОПСК УЛ.ЧКАЛОВА 3 к.40 ТРК «КТВ ПЛЮС»
тел.06565 3-11-00 ,3-10-99
13.2. Регистрация заявки осуществляется после получения заявки в письменной форме по электронной почте или по телефону и внесения  предоплаты в размере 100 грв..
13.3. Указать четко название коллектива (Фамилию,имя солиста). Возраст, номинацию, исполняемое произведение с хронометражем, дом.адрес, контактный телефон.
13.4.Стоимость участия в конкурсе:
Солисты-вокалисты-200 грв .
Малые формы (до 5 участников)- 250 грв.
Ансамбли (более 5 участников)-300 грв.
Реквизиты:
ЧП ШПАРЕВА А.В.
ОКПО 255760 1386
р/сч 2600801644001 
МФО 384793
в СФ АБ "Киевская Русь"
г.Симферополь 
тел.(06565) 3-11-00
13.8. Заявка на проживание подается заранее!!!(предоплата за проживание 100%) Стоимость проживания в комфортабельной гостинице для участников фестиваля составит 80-130 грв.за место в сутки.(1-2-местные номера с удобствами). Можно остановиться в детском саду-20 грв. с человека .По желанию,можем организовать питание.Звоните!!!

ТАКЖЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЕМ АВТОБУСНЫЕ  ЭКСКУРСИИ В ЗАПОВЕДНИК АСКАНИЯ-НОВА(Одно из чудес света)-по желанию.Входные билеты-детский 10 грв(до 18),взрослый-20 грв.Стоимость проезда в связи со скачками цен на бензин будет оговорена позднее.

----------


## qwert

Здравствуйте! Я на форуме довно, но случайно зашла в эту темку. Я представляю Международний молодежный фестиваль , которий проходит на Украине в небольшом городке рилуки. Этой зимой был одиннадцатый. Поэтому у оргкомытета возникло желание расширить свои границы и этим летом мы проводим фестиваль в АР Крым. Выставляю положение и приглашаю всех желающих. Уверяю - впечатлений будет много!!!

ПОЛОЖЕННЯ
ПРО МІЖНАРОДНИЙ МОЛОДІЖНИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
„Мистецькі барви – summer time ”
І. Організатори Міжнародного молодіжного фестивалю        
•	Шоу – агенція « P R O    свято»
                           професійна організація свят
•	Міжнародний Чорноморський Клуб
•	ВП ДТВО «Кіпарис»
За підтримки
•	Уряду України
•	Українського молодіжного форуму
•	Відділу у  справах сім’ї, молоді і спорту Алуштинської міської ради 
•	Чернігівського обласного навчально-методичного центру культури і мистецтв
•	Благодійної організації «Мистецькі барви»
•	Мецената Юрія Коптєва
ІІ. Мета та завдання фестивалю
    Міжнародний молодіжний фестиваль творчості „Мистецькі барви  -summer time ” проводиться з метою підтримки і розвитку талановитих дітей та молоді, підвищення художнього рівня репертуару колективів та виконавської майстерності учасників;  розкриття творчого потенціалу та підвищення кваліфікації аніматорів ( ведучих розважальних програм), розвитку ігрової культури та впровадження інноваційних анімаційних програм, розвитку міжрегіональних і міжнародних зв'язків в області дитячої та молодіжної творчості, розширення кругозору та інтелектуального рівня дітей та молоді, створення атмосфери незабутнього творчого свята дитинства.
              Основним завданням фестивалю є широке залучення дітей та молоді до культурного, творчого та активного відпочинку.
ІІІ. Умови і порядок проведення фестивалю
 3.1.  У фестивалі можуть брати участь молодіжні та дитячі творчі колективи,  окремі виконавці у віці від 7 до  35 років з України та  зарубіжжя. 
3.2. Конкурсні виступи учасників відбуваються в наступних номінаціях:
       ВОКАЛ (ансамблі, соло)
                        -   академічний вокал;
                        -   народний вокал (у тому числі фольклор та етнографія);
                        -   естрадний вокал;
                        -   шоу-група
     ХОРЕОГРАФІЯ ( колективи, соло)
                        -   класичний танець; 
                        -   народний танець ( у тому числі етнічний і стилізований);
                        -   естрадний танець ( у тому числі естрадно-спортивний танець);
                        -   сучасні напрямки (Club-dance, Street-dance);
                        -   бальний танець  
     ЦИРКОВЕ МИСТЕЦТВО ( колективи, соло)
-   акробатика; 
-   пластичний етюд;
-   жонглювання;
-   клоунада (номери без роботи з повітрям і вогнем)
      АНІМАТОР- ВЕДУЧИЙ РОЗВАЖАЛЬНИХ ПРОГРАМ ( 1 учасник з групою помічників до 4 чол.)
-   дитячі свята; 
-   молодіжні вечори відпочинку;
-   шоу-програми 
3.3.Виступи учасників поділяються за віковими категоріями.
      Номінація «Вокал»
       1) юніори – до 8 років;  2) 9-12 років;  3) 13-15 років;  4) 16-18 років; 5) 19-35 років. 
      Номінація «Хореографія»  та «Циркове мистецтво» 
            1) 7– 10 років;  2) 11- 14 років;   3) 15 - 18 років;   4) 19 – 35;  5) змішана (різні вікові групи)
     Виступи у номінації Анімато-ведучий розважальних програм” на категорії не поділяється.
Окремо виноситься  вікова категорія ПРОФІ для учнів середніх спеціальних і вищих навчальних закладів та спеціалізованих шкіл.
3.4. Вимоги до конкурсної програми:
 1. У номінації „Народний вокал ” – 2 твори „живим” звуком  у супроводі  будь-якого  інструменту (оркестру)  чи acapello. 
 2. У номінації „Естрадний вокал ” – 2 різнохарактерні  твори, що виконуються під інструментальну 
    фонограму ( -1 ), яка не має double track, (ансамблі - під інструментальну    фонограму ( -1 ), яка не має бек-вокалу.   
 3. У номінації „Академічний вокал ” – 2 твори під супровід фонограми чи acapello
 4. У номінації „Хореографія”-2 різнопланових номери (1-сюжетний), музичний супровід під фонограму  або „живий”супровід.
 5. У номінації „Циркове мистецтво” – колектив чи учасник представляє 2 номери загальною тривалістю до 10 хв.
 6. У номінації « Аніматор» - учасник чи команда представляє інтерактивну програму у будь – якому напрямку  
    тривалістю до 20 хв.
         Учасник (соліст, колектив) має право брати участь в декількох номінаціях за умовою надання окремої анкети- заявки на 
         кожну номінацію та внесення організаційного внеску у сумі 80 грн. за кожний наступний напрямок виступу.  Участь в одній 
номінації є безкоштовною.



До участі у фестивалі ДОПУСКАЮТЬСЯ  володарі Гран – прі за час існування фестивалю.

ІV.  СТРОКИ  ТА МІСЦЕ ПРОВЕДЕННЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЮ 
    4.1. Дата проведення: 27 серпня –31серпня 2012 року.
    4.2. Місце проведення: Автономна Республіка Крим, м. Алушта, ВП ДТВО «Кипарис»
          27 серпня  – день заїзду.
   4.3. Порядок подання документів:
         Для участі у фестивалі подається заявка зазначеного зразка. До заявки додається  ксерокопія свідоцтва про  народження 
         або 1 і 2 сторінок паспорта, ксерокопія  ідентифікаційного коду ( для іноземних громадян – копія страхового свідоцтва ). 
        Заявки приймаються з 1 травня 2012 року  по 17 серпня 2012 року.
                                                   Дане положення є офіційним запрошенням на участь у фестивалі.
4.5.	 Вимоги до технічного забезпечення:
        Фонограми повинні бути записані на СD-R диск з високою якістю звуку у форматі  аудіо  CD, міні-диску (mp3 
        і стислі файли на CD-RW і DVD дисках, флешках і т.п. не підходять). 
Кожна фонограма повинна бути на окремому носії з вказаною назвою твору, колективу або прізвищем виконавця, а також тривалість звучання цього твору.
       Фестивальні заходи будуть проведені на якісному професійному звуковому і світловому обладнанні
4.6.	Кожен учасник фестивалю та особи, що їх супроводжують, прибувши на фестиваль, проходять обов’язкову реєстрацію. При реєстрації повинні  надати: паспорт, свідоцтво про народження ( для неповнолітніх).
V.  ВИЗНАЧЕННЯ ТА НАГОРОДЖЕННЯ ПЕРЕМОЖЦІВ ТА УЧАСНИКІВ
 5.1. Склад журі формується Організаційним комітетом фестивалю і складається з заслужених та народних артистів України, діячів культури України, викладачів провідних музичних та хореографічних закладів області, регіонів України та ближнього зарубіжжя.
           Журі має виключне право прийняття рішень щодо нагородження переможців.
5.2. Позиції, за якими будуть оцінюватися учасники фестивалю:
-	сценічна культура;                             -    підбір музичного матеріалу;
-	рівень виконання;                               -   артистичність;
-	індивідуальність;                                -   володіння голосом ( вокал );
-	репертуар ( перевага надається маловідомим або власним творам);
-	інноваційність анімаційних програм;
-	елементи традиційності і новизни;
-	використання костюмів, реквізиту та інших засобів театралізації;
-	використання у виступі різножанрових форм;
-	вміння працювати з глядачем.
5.3.  Нагороди: лауреати та дипломанти будуть нагороджені Дипломами та цінними подарунками.
                            Гран-прі фестивалю – премія 10000 грн.

VІ. ФІНАНСОВІ УМОВИ
6.1. Відрядження учасників на фестиваль за рахунок відряджуючих організацій. 
6.2.	Вартість фестивального пакету 
•	Фестивальний пакет (економ): проживання в дитячому оздоровчому таборі "Кипарис" в 4-5 місцевих номерах (блочна система) з триразовим харчуванням, акредитація, трансфер в межах міста і розважальна програма.
       для учасників – 280 грн. / доба
       (на 15 осіб - керівник безкоштовно).
       для супроводжуючих осіб - 250 грн. / доба
•	Фестивальний пакет (стандарт): проживання в дитячому оздоровчому таборі "Кипарис" в 2-3 місцевих номерах (зручності в номері) з триразовим харчуванням, акредитація, трансфер в межах міста, розважальна програма.
       для учасників – 300 грн. / доба
             (на 15 осіб - керівник безкоштовно).
      для супроводжуючих осіб - 270 грн. / доба
•	щодо участі у декількох номінаціях  див. п. 3.4. даного положення
•	Для учасників з м. Алушта  та  АР Крим  вартість організаційного внеску становить 80 грн. з чоловіка в кожній номінації.
VІ. ПРАВО ВЛАСНОСТІ
7.1. Загальне керівництво підготовкою та проведенням фестивалю здійснює Організаційний комітет.
7.2. Організатори фестивалю керуючись чинним законодавством України, всі друковані, аудіо-, відеоматеріали, створені в рамках чи на підставі фестивалю, оголошують своєю власністю.
         Символіка, найменування, положення є власністю організаторів і використовуватись третіми особами в комерційних і рекламних цілях можуть тільки з письмового дозволу власників.
Консультації з питань проведення фестивалю можна отримати за 
телефонами: 050-684-96-86; 050-313-08-35; 050-668-29-81
Заявки на участь приймаються за адресою:
17500, м. Прилуки, Чернігівська обл., Головпоштамп, а/с 59
E-mail: alexdubovik@mail.ru, саt-2276@mail.ru,  www.artcolors.com.ua

----------


## qwert

То же положение только на русском языке. Кстати за 11 лет в фестивале приняло участие  около 5.5 тис. талантлевых детей из 8 государств.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
ОБ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ МОЛОДЕЖНОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ
" Мистецькі барви - summer time"
І.. Организаторы Международного молодежного фестиваля
 *  Шоу – агенция « PRO  свято»
                          професійне свято
* Международный Черноморский клуб
* ОП ДЛОО "Кипарис"г. Алушта
При поддержке
* Правительства Украины
* Украинского молодежного форума
* Отдел по делам семьи, молодежи и спорта Алуштинского городского совета
* Черниговского учебно-методического центра культуры и искусств
* Благотворительной организации "Мистецькі барви"
* Мецената  Юрия Коптева
II. Цели и задачи фестиваля
Международный молодежный фестиваль творчества " Мистецькі барви -summer time " проводится с целью поддержки и развития талантливых детей и молодежи, повышение художественного уровня репертуара коллективов и исполнительского мастерства участников; раскрытие творческого потенциала и повышения квалификации аниматоров(ведущих развлекательных программ), развития игровой культуры и внедрение инновационных анимационных программ, развития межрегиональных и международных связей в области детского и молодежного творчества, расширение кругозора и интеллектуального уровня детей и молодежи, создание атмосферы незабываемого творческого праздника детства.
Основной задачей фестиваля является широкое привлечение детей и молодежи к культурному, творческому и активному отдыху.
III. Условия и порядок проведения фестиваля
3.1. В фестивале могут принимать участие детские и молодежные творческие коллективы, отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 7 до 35 лет из Украины и зарубежья.
3.2. Конкурсные выступления участников происходят в следующих номинациях:
ВОКАЛ (ансамбли, соло)
                 - академический вокал;
                 - народный вокал (в том числе фольклор и этнография);
                 - эстрадный вокал;
                 - шоу-группа
ХОРЕОГРАФИЯ (коллективы, соло)
                 - классический танец;
                 - народный танец (в том числе этнический и стилизованный);
                 - эстрадный танец (в том числе эстрадно-спортивный танец);
                 - современные направления (Club-dance, Street-dance);
                 - бальный танец
ЦИРКОВОЕ ИСКУССТВО (коллективы, соло)
                 - акробатика;
                 - пластический этюд;
                 - жонглирование;
                 - клоунада (номера без работы с воздухом и огнем)
АНИМАТОР - ВЕДУЩИЙ РАЗВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРОГРАММ (1 участник с группой помощников до 4 чел.)
- детские праздники;
- молодежные вечера отдыха;
- шоу-программы
3.3.Виступи участников делятся по возрастным категориям.
Номинация "Вокал"
1) юниоры - до 8 лет; 2) 9-12 лет; 3) 13-15 лет; 4) 16-18 лет; 5) 19-35 лет.
Номинация "Хореография" и "Цирковое искусство"
1) 7 - 10 лет; 2) 11 - 14 лет; 3) 15 - 18 лет; 4) 19 - 35; 5) смешанная (разные возрастные группы)
Выступления в номинации "Аниматор-ведущий развлекательных программ" на категории не делится.
Отдельно выносится возрастная категория ПРОФИ для учащихся средних специальных и высших учебных заведений и
специализированных школ.
3.4. Требования к конкурсной программы:
1. В номинации "Народный вокал " - 2 произведения "живым" звуком в сопровождении любого инструмента
(оркестра) или acapello.
2. В номинации "Эстрадный вокал " - 2 разнохарактерные произведения, исполняемые под инструментальную
фонограмму (-1), которая не имеет double track, (ансамбли - под инструментальную фонограмму (-1), которая не имеет бек -
вокала.
3. В номинации "Академический вокал " - 2 произведения в сопровождении фонограммы или acapello
4. В номинации "Хореография" - 2 разноплановых номера (один сюжетный), музыкальное сопровождение под фонограмму или "живое" сопровождение.
5. В номинации "Цирковое искусство" - коллектив ли участник представляет 2 номера общей продолжительностью до
10 мин.
6. В номинации " Аниматор" - участник или команда представляет интерактивную программу в любом направлении
продолжительностью до 20 мин. 
Участник (солист, коллектив) имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях при условиии предоставления отдельной анкеты - заявки на каждую номинацию и внесениии организационного взноса в сумме 80 грн. за каждое следующее направление выступления. Участие в одной номинации является бесплатной.

К участию в фестивале ДОПУСКАЮТСЯ обладатели Гран - при за время существования фестиваля.
IV. СРОКИ И МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
4.1. Дата проведения: 27 августа-31 августа 2012 года.
4.2. Место проведения: Автономная Республика Крым, г. Алушта, ОП ДОВО "Кипарис"
       27 августа - день заезда.
4.3. Порядок представления документов:
Для участия в фестивале подается заявка установленного образца. К заявке прилагается ксерокопия свидетельства о
рождения или 1 и 2 страниц паспорта, ксерокопия идентификационного кода ( для иностранных граждан - копия
страхового свидетельства).
Заявки принимаются с 1 мая 2012 года по 17 августа 2012 года. 
В ответ на заявку и подтверждение намерения принять участие в фестивале Оргкомитет высылает официальное
приглашение для участия в фестивале и программу фестиваля.
4.5. Требования к техническому обеспечению:
Фонограммы должны быть записаны на СD-R диск с высоким качеством звука в формате аудио CD, мини-диске (mp3 и сжатые файлы на CD-RW и DVD дисках, флешках и т.п. не подходят).
Каждая фонограмма должна быть на отдельном носителе с указанием названия произведения, коллектива или фамилии исполнителя, а также продолжительность звучания данного произведения. 
Фестивальные мероприятия будут проведены на качественном профессиональном звуковом и световом оборудовании.
4.6. Каждый участник фестиваля и лица, которые их сопровождают, прибыв на фестиваль, проходят обязательную регистрацию. При регистрации должны предоставить: паспорт, свидетельство о рождении (для несовершеннолетних).
V. ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ И НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ И УЧАСТНИКОВ
5.1. Состав жюри формируется Организационным комитетом фестиваля и состоит из заслуженных и народных артистов Украины, деятелей культуры Украины, преподавателей ведущих музыкальных и хореографических учреждений области, регионов Украины и ближнего зарубежья.
Жюри имеет исключительное право принятия решений относительно награждения победителей.
5.2. Позиции, по которым будут оцениваться участники фестиваля:
- сценическая культура;                       - подбор музыкального материала;
- уровень исполнения;                         - артистичность;
- индивидуальность;                            - владение голосом (вокал);
- репертуар (предпочтение   малоизвестным или собственным произведениям);
- инновационность анимационных программ;
- элементы традиционности и новизны;
- использование костюмов, реквизита и других средств театрализации;
- использование в выступлении разножанровых форм;
- умение работать со зрителем.
5.3. Награды: лауреаты и дипломанты будут награждены Дипломами и ценными подарками.
VI. ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ
6.1. Командирование участников на фестиваль за счет командирующей организаций.
6.2. Стоимость фестивального пакета
* Фестивальный пакет (эконом): проживание в детском оздоровительном лагере "Кипарис" в 4-5 местных номерах (блочная система) с трехразовым питанием, аккредитация, трансферт в пределах города и развлекательная программа.
для участников - 280 грн. / сутки
(на 15 человек - руководитель бесплатно).
для сопровождающих лиц - 250 грн. / сутки
* Фестивальный пакет (стандарт) : проживание в детском оздоровительном лагере "Кипарис" в 2-3 местных номерах (удобства в номере) с трехразовым питанием, аккредитация, трансферт в пределах города, развлекательная программа.
для участников - 300 грн. / сутки
(на 15 человек - руководитель бесплатно).
для сопровождающих лиц - 270 грн. / сутки
* относительно участия в нескольких номинациях см. п. 3.4. настоящего положения
* Для участников с г. Алушта  АР Крым и стоимость организационного взноса составляет 80 грн. с человека в каждой номинации.
VI. ПРАВО СОБСТВЕННОСТИ
7.1. Общее руководство подготовкой и проведением фестиваля осуществляет Организационный комитет.
7.2. Организаторы фестиваля, руководствуясь действующим законодательством Украины, все печатные, аудио -, видеоматериалы, созданные в рамках или на основании фестиваля, объявляют своей собственностью.
Символика, наименование, положение является собственностью организаторов и использоваться третьими лицами в коммерческих и рекламных целях могут только с письменного разрешения владельцев. 
Консультации по вопросам проведения фестиваля можно получить по
телефонам: 050-684-96-86; 050-313-08-35; 050-668-29-81
Заявки на участие принимаются по адресу:
17500, г. Прилуки, Черниговская обл., Главпочтамп, а/я 59
E-mail: alexdubovik@mail.ru, саt-2276@mail.ru, www.artcolors.com.ua

----------


## Оксана Кольцова

А где узнать о конкурсах, которые проводятся в России?

----------


## a12fortuna

*Стартуют отборочные кастинги Международной Олимпиады Талантов! 
*
*ВИДЕО КОНКУРС онлайн «Париж-Голливуд»* пройдет *с 5 по 20 марта* 2013 г. на страницах Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/WorldstarsHo...89685907735226

Главный Приз - Участие в Международной Олимпиаде Талантов в Голливуде

Если *ТЫ* смелый, амбициозный, трудолюбивый, уверенный в себе и своем таланте, то Международная Олимпиада Талантов – это твой Уникальный Шанс стать Звездой прямо сейчас!!! Созданная продюсером «Miss Univers», Международная Олимпиада талантов – единственный в мире профессиональный конкурс для артистов всех жанров, для участия в котором каждая страна отбирает свои самые яркие таланты, команду Лучших из Лучших! Это удивительный саммит, во время которого, каждый участник сможет принять участие в эксклюзивных семинарах, мастер-классах и тренингах от высочайших профессионалов Голливуда! Финалистов ждут профессиональные встречи с агентами, продюсерами из разных стран, уникальные предложения и контракты!

В конкурсе могут участвовать артисты всех жанров:
Актеры, Певцы,, Танцоры, Музыканты, Артисты эстрады и Модели

Подробные правила на сайте: http://wcopa.ru

----------


## Pavel Sarymsakov

*Приглашаем на конкурс фестиваль "Звезды на волнах-2013"*

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
 МОЛОДЕЖНОГО КОНКУРСА-ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
 ВОКАЛЬНОГО, ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКОГО И ЦИРКОВОГО ИСКУССТВ
 «ЗВЕЗДЫ НА ВОЛНАХ»

 МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
 Украина, Николаевская область, Березанский район, с. Коблево
 Время проведения: 20.06.2013 г. - 24.06.2013 г.

 ЦЕЛЬ КОНКУРСА:
 Выявление талантливых личностей. Предоставление возможности проявить свои таланты. Возможности приобретения опыта и мастерства в выбранных жанрах. Возможность укрепления дружеских отношений среди конкурсантов, а также расширения географии выступлений, познание родного края и других стран.
 УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ:

 Принимать участие в конкурсе могут талантливые личности в возрасте от 5 лет.

 Возрастные категории: от 5-10 л.; 11-13 л.; 14-17 л. и от 18 лет

 Жанр хореография: Народная, классическая, спортивная, современная и восточные танцы (соло, дуэт, коллектив).
 Жанр вокал: Академический, народный, популярный, аутентичный, альтернативный, и другое (соло, дуэт, ансамбль, ВИА, рок группы)
 Жанр цирковое искусство: все виды включая разговорный жанр.
 Жанр изобразительное искусство: рисование, рукоделие, моделирование
 Жанр театральное искусство.

 На конкурс участники подают качественные минусовые фонограммы на аудио носителях (мини диск, СD, флэш)

 ПРАВИЛА ПОДАЧИ ЗАЯВКИ:

 Заполняете и отправляете на сайте www.splanet.org.ua анкету участника «Звезды на волнах»

 УСЛОВИЯ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ ВО ВРЕМЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
 Проживание в комфортабельных номерах различных категорий по предварительной договоренности. Проживание на базе отдыха «Маяк» в курортном городке Коблево. Питание трехразовое в столовой базы. К вашим услугам вид отдыха, купания в море, пляж, занятия йогой на свежем воздухе.
 По приезду участников, оргкомитет берет на себя обязанность встретить и быстро разместить в номерах.
 За каждой группой закрепляется куратор, который на протяжении всего пребывания качественно обслуживает участников.
 Оплата за проживание, питание и отдых происходит согласно договоренности сторон.

 Жюри конкурса:
 В состав жюри входят выдающиеся личности в области творчества и искусств. Ведущие хореографы, вокалисты и мастера циркового искусства Украины и зарубежья.
 Жюри оценивает конкурсантов по 10 бальной системе путем обсуждения. Присуждает призовые места по номинациям. Все участники награждаются дипломами. Лауреатам предоставляются 1, 2 и 3 места, памятные подарки и кубки. Гран-при предоставляется по жанрам в виде ценного подарка или денежной премии в размере установленным руководством фестиваля.
 Победители конкурса приглашаются на другие фестивали страны и зарубежья.

 Организатор фестиваля:
 Благотворительный фонд содействия развитию творчества и искусств "Виктория"

 Соорганизаторы фестиваля: Руководство базы отдыха «Маяк» с. Коблево Николаевской области.

 Директор фестиваля: Александр Сарымсаков

 Контакты:

 Телефоны: +38-067-441-49-39
 097-266-99-00

 Тел. / Факс: +38-044-548-28-39

 E-mail: info@splanet.org.ua
 сайт: www.splanet.org.ua

 С уважением,
 Оргкомитет фестиваля «Звезды на волнах»

----------


## qwert

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги и друзья!


С радостью будем ждать Вас и вашу талантливую молодежь на фестивале „ Мистецькі барви - summer time ”, который будет проходить 11-18 августа 2013 г. в одном из древнейших городов мира, история которого насчитывает 2500 лет, знаменитой детской здравнице АРК Крым – Г. Евпатории


Предлагаем Вам насладиться красотой северо-западной части Крыма, вдохнуть чистый воздух Каламитского залива, понежиться на золотых песках и чистой, прозрачной воде Евпаторийских пляжей.


С уважением директор фестиваля Александр Дубовик +38050-313-08-35

Информация о фестивале на сайте: www.artcolors.com.ua

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
ОБ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ МОЛОДЕЖНОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ
" Мистецькі барви - summer time"
І. ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО МЛОДЕЖНОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
•       Шоу - агентство « P R O    свято»
                             профессиональная организация праздников
•       Международный Черноморский Клуб
При поддержке
•      Правительства Украины
•      Украинского молодежного форума
•      Евпаторийскоuj городского совета
•      Управление культуры Евпаторийскоuj городского совета
•      Черниговского областного учебно-методического центра культуры и искусств
•      Благотворительной организации «Мистецькі барви»
•      Мецената Юрия Коптева
ІІ. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
       Международный молодежный фестиваль творчества „мистецькі барви-summer time ” проводится с целью поддержки и развития талантливых детей и молодежи, повышение художественного уровня репертуара коллективов и исполнительского мастерства участников; развития межрегиональных и международных связей в области детского и молодежного творчества; раскрытие творческого потенциала конкурсантов инновационными средствами, расширения кругозора и интеллектуального уровня детей и молодежи, создание атмосферы незабываемого творческого праздника.

       Основной задачей фестиваля является широкое привлечение детей и молодежи к культурному, творческому и активному отдыху.
III. УСЛОВИЯ И ПОРЯДОК ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
3.1. В фестивале могут принимать участие детские и молодежные творческие коллективы, отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 7 до 35 лет из Украины и зарубежья.
3.2. Конкурсные выступления участников происходят в следующих номинациях:
       ВОКАЛ (ансамбли, соло)
                      - академический вокал;
                      - народный вокал (в том числе фольклор и этнография);
                      - эстрадный вокал;
                      - шоу-группа
      ХОРЕОГРАФИЯ (коллективы, соло)
                      - классический танец;
                      - народный танец (в том числе этнический и стилизованный);
                      - эстрадный танец (в том числе эстрадно-спортивный танец);
                      - современные направления (Club-dance, Street-dance);
                      - бальный танец
3.3. Виступления участников делятся по возрастным категориям.
       Номинация "Вокал"
                1) юниоры - до 8 лет; 2) 9-12 лет; 3) 13-15 лет; 4) 16-18 лет; 5) 19-35 лет.
       Номинация "Хореография" 
                1) 7 - 10 лет; 2) 11 - 14 лет; 3) 15 - 18 лет; 4) 19 - 35; 5) смешанная (разные возрастные группы)
3.4. Требования к конкурсной программе:
1. В номинации "Народный вокал " - 2 произведения "живым" звуком в сопровождении любого инструмента
   (оркестра) или acapello.
2. В номинации "Эстрадный вокал " - 2 разнохарактерные произведения, исполняемые под инструментальную
    фонограмму (-1), которая не имеет double track, (ансамбли - под инструментальную фонограмму (-1), которая не имеет бек -     
    вокала.
3. В номинации "Академический вокал " - 2 произведения в сопровождении фонограммы или acapello
4. В номинации "Хореография" - 2 разноплановых номера (один сюжетный), музыкальное сопровождение под фонограмму или    
    "живое" сопровождение.
К участию в фестивале ДОПУСКАЮТСЯ обладатели Гран - при за время существования фестиваля.

IV. СРОКИ И МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
4.1. Дата проведения: 11 августа -18 августа 2013 года.
4.2. Место проведения: Автономная Республика Крым, г. Евпатория, санаторий им. Наговицына ( ул. Московская,33)
4.3. Порядок представления документов:
       Для участия в фестивале подается заявка установленного образца. К заявке прилагается ксерокопия свидетельства о рождении
       или 1 и 2 страниц паспорта, ксерокопия идентификационного кода ( для иностранных граждан - копия страхового     
       свидетельства ).
       Заявки принимаются с 1 апреля 2013 года по 1 августа 2013 года.




   4.4. План проведения фестивальных мероприятий:
          11 августа - день заезда
          12 августа - пляж; репетиции; открытие фестиваля, 1-й конкурсный день; дискотека
          13 августа - пляж; репетиции; 2-й конкурсный день
          14 августа - пляж; репетиции; 3-й конкурсный день
          15 августа - пляж; репетиции; творческий конкурс «Креатив под солнцем»; дискотека
          16 августа - пляж; репетиция гала-концерта, экскурсии по желанию / собственные средства/
          17 августа - пляж; репетиция гала-концерт Международного молодежного фестиваля „Мистецькі барви - summer time ”
          18 августа - день отъезда
          В плане возможны изменения.  См. на сайте  www.artcolors.com.ua

Данное положение является официальным приглашением на участие в фестивале.

4.5. Требования к техническому обеспечению:
      Фонограммы должны быть записаны на СD-R диск с высоким качеством звука в формате аудио CD, мини-диске 
      (mp3 и сжатые файлы на CD-RW и DVD дисках, USB носителях не подходят).      
      Каждая фонограмма должна быть на отдельном носителе с указанием названия произведения, коллектива или фамилии      
      исполнителя, а также продолжительность звучания данного произведения.
      Фестивальные мероприятия будут проведены на качественном профессиональном звуковом и световом оборудовании
4.6. Каждый участник фестиваля и лица, которые их сопровождают, прибыв на фестиваль, проходят обязательную регистрацию.             
       При регистрации участники должны предоставить: паспорт, свидетельство о рождении ( для несовершеннолетних).

V. ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ И НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ И УЧАСТНИКОВ
5.1. Состав жюри формируется Организационным комитетом фестиваля и состоит из заслуженных и народных артистов Украины,     
       деятелей культуры Украины, преподавателей ведущих музыкальных и хореографических учебных заведений Украины и   
       ближнего зарубежья.
       Жюри имеет исключительное право принятия решений относительно награждения победителей.
5.2. Позиции, по которым будут оцениваться участники фестиваля:
       - сценическая культура; - подбор музыкального материала;
       - уровень исполнения; - артистичность;
       - индивидуальность; - владение голосом ( вокал );
       - репертуар ( предпочтение отдается малоизвестным или собственным произведениям);
       - инновационность ( сочетание элементов традиционности и новизны).
5.3. Награды: лауреаты будут награждены Дипломами и памятными подарками. 

                                                                              VI. ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ
6.1. Командирование участников на фестиваль за счет командирующей организаций.
6.2. Стоимость фестивального пакета 
       •        Проживание в 2-3 местных номерах с трехразовым питанием для участников до 18 лет - 200 грн. / сутки,
                для участников от 19 лет и сопровождающих лиц - 240 грн. / сутки
               (на 25 участников - руководитель бесплатно).
       •       Организационный взнос включает в себя проведение фестивальных мероприятий согласно плана
               Для участника (солист, дуэт) взнос составляет 400 грн. с чел.;
               для участника (трио, квартет) - 300 грн. с чел.;
               для участника ( коллектив более 4-х чел.) - 200 грн. с чел.
      •       Участник (солист, коллектив) имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях за условием предоставления отдельной         
               анкеты- заявки на каждую номинацию и внесении организационного взноса в сумме 200 грн. с чел. ( для солиста, дуэта ),
               150 грн. с чел. ( для трио, квартета) и 100 грн. с чел. из коллектива более 4-х чел. за каждый следующее направление
               выступления.

VІI. ПРАВО СОБСТВЕННОСТИ
7.1. Общее руководство подготовкой и проведением фестиваля осуществляет Организационный комитет.
7.2. Организаторы фестиваля, руководствуясь действующим законодательством Украины, все печатные, аудио -, видеоматериалы,     
       созданные в рамках или на основании фестиваля, объявляют своей собственностью.
       Символика, наименование, положение является собственностью организаторов и использоваться третьими лицами в     
       коммерческих и рекламных целях могут только с письменного разрешения владельцев. 

Консультации по вопросам проведения фестиваля можно получить по
телефонам: 050-684-96-86; 050-313-08-35; 050-668-29-81
Заявки на участие принимаются по адресу:
17500, г. Прилуки, Черниговская обл., Главпочтамп, а/я 59
E-mail: alexdubovik@mail.ru, саt-2276@mail.ru, www.artcolors.com.ua

----------


## tvShansUA

Продюсерский центр «ТВ ШАНС УКРАИНА» совместно с издательством «ИНТЕРНЕШНЛ МЕДИА» при поддержке «ТВ ШАНС МОСКВА» проводят ТРЕТЬЮ PR-вечеринку талантов в КИЕВЕ!
Приглашаем вокалистов, певцов, авторов-песенников, исполнителей самых разнообразных стилей для участия в творческом вечере «ТВ ШАНС».

Если Вы ни дня не можете прожить без сцены, обожаете музыку и яркие костюмы, обладаете приятным голосом, учились вокалу или обладаете красивым голосом от рождения и мечтаете покорить столичную публику Украины и не только, мы готовы предоставить вам реальный шанс заявить о Вашем таланте, показать себя и найти своего зрителя, продюсера, инвестора.

Приняв участие в вечеринке «ТВ ШАНС», Вы получаете возможность создать себе профессиональное портфолио или дополнить качественной информацией уже имеющееся. Специально для Вас приглашены профессиональные фотографы и видеооператоры! Каждый участник «ТВ ШАНСА» получит фото- и видеоотчет с вечеринки в личное пользование на свое усмотрение.


Любому из участников вечеринки «ТВ ШАНС», конечно при его желании, оказываем помощь в создании своего сайта. Это абсолютно бесплатно!
В организации каждой вечеринки «ТВ ШАНС» принимают участие различные концертные агентства и event-компании, продюсерские центры, представители которых будут отбирать артистов для своих проектов и мероприятий!

Также приглашены композиторы, аранжировщики, поэты, которые хотят найти свой талант для дальнейшего взаимовыгодного сотрудничества.

Среди приглашенных гостей - представители прессы, телевидения, интернет-телевидения, радио и других СМИ.

Принять участие в вечеринке может любой желающий. Для этого нужно ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО прислать заявку на электронную почту. В письме нужно указать ФИО, краткую информацию о себе, адрес вашей электронной почты и телефон (чтобы мы могли с вами связаться), желательно демо-записи песен (в фомате mp3) и 2-3 фотографии.
Песни могут быть, как авторские, так и кавер-версии, а так же исполняться на любом языке.

Предварительная дата проведения:  23 июня ,воскресенье .



Место проведения:: Киев, ул., Гончара, 79, кафе-ресторан ТЕАТР (в помещении театра "Браво"). 


Отбор: по присланным заявкам. 
Возраст участников: от 16 лет.


Всех участников пр-вечеринки «ТВ ШАНС» в Киеве ждут подарки от спонсоров!


Дэмо-записи песен, фото и краткую информацию о себе присылайте на: tvshans@imedia.ua

Более подробную информацию можно получить по телефону:

+ 38 (050) 9210330
+ 38 (050) 4626447
+ 38 (044) 5014860


http://vk.com/tvshans_ua
https://www.youtube.com/user/tvshansUA
http://www.facebook.com/groups/tvshans.ua/
http://odnoklassniki.ru/group/51918622621858
http://video.yandex.ua/users/tvshansua

----------


## Darra

С 22 по 24 ноября в г. Киеве состоится IV Всеукраинский многожанровый Фестиваль "ЗОЛОТАЯ АНТИЛОПА". На Фестиваль приглашаются детские творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители от 4 до 24 лет. Подробности - на сайте: www.artfestival.org.ua

----------

